# Using the 3.0 (Un)support for broadband



## gleffler

IF YOU HAVE A SERIES 2 TiVo, YOU PROBABLY HAVE 4.0. IN THAT CASE, THESE INSTRUCTIONS ARE IRRELEVANT. PLEASE READ THE SERVICE UPDATE GUIDE TO FIND OUT HOW TO SET UP 4.0 UNITS FOR BROADBAND ACCESS.

So, since 3.0 is now going to a large number of people, I thought I'd create this thread to detail how to use the UNsupport for PPP over serial, USB ethernet, and TiVo/TurboNet built into 3.0.

1) PPP over serial
This method involves you connecting a serial cable between your TiVo unit and a computer that has internet connectivity and a free serial port. First, connect the serial cable included with your standalone TiVo (or available for $4.95 from the TiVo Store) to your TiVo. Then, purchase a null modem cable from Radio Shack or CompUSA or somewhere like that, and the appropriate gender changers to put it all together. (Or, if you are handy with a soldering iron, you can make the cable yourself. See the FAQ for older versions which has the pinouts required.

After you have completed the physical connection, you'll need to set up your computer to expect connections. On Windows XP/2000:


> Open Start>Settings>Control Panel
> Open Modems (or "Phone and Modems").
> Click the "Modems" tab.
> Click "Don't detect my modem..."
> Click Next>>
> Select "Standard Modem Types" in the manufacturer list, then select "Communications cable between two computers"
> Select the port you connected the cable to.
> Finish the wizard.
> Open Network Connections.
> Click "Create a new connection" (or "New connection" or something to that effect).
> Click Next.
> Click "Set up an Advanced Connection"
> Click "Accept Incoming Connections"
> Select the Direct cable connection you added earlier.
> Select "Do not allow Virtual Private Connections"
> Ensure you allow the "Guest" account to connect.
> If you are prompted to allow protocols, you only need to allow TCP/IP. This screen may not appear on all systems.
> Finish the wizard.
> Double click the new "Incoming Connections" widget that was created.
> Click "Users"
> Click "Always allow directly connected devices..."
> Close that dialog box.
> Right-click My Computer, move to Properties.
> Click the Hardware tab, and open Device Manager.
> Navigate to your com port where you have the cable connected, click "Port Settings", then set the settings to: 115,200 bps; 8 data bits, no parity, 1 stop bit, no flow control.


 On Windows 9x (95 with Plus!, 98, or ME), you're pretty much screwed, since they don't handle authentication. Sorry. If you can happen to get a 9x system working for this method, please let me know so I can add the information here.
On Linux, use the line in the FAQ for older versions to run pppd right before you initiate a call.

Now, you need to set up the TiVo to make the 'call' over the serial port. Go to Messages & Setup > Recorder & Phone Setup > Phone Connection > Change Dialing Options > Set Dial Prefix; and set the dial prefix to *,#211* -- that's Pause - Enter - 2 - 1 - 1.

Now, test the phone settings, and your TiVo should now be using the serial port exclusively.

2. Using TiVo/Turbo/USB network adapters
Drivers for a lot of USB network adapters are included with 3.0. In addition, drivers for TiVoNet and TurboNet are included, assuming you don't want to run TiVoweb or any other app. This backdoor will only let you use the ethernet for guide updates.

Just connect the TiVo correctly to your network - make sure you are running a DHCP server (most routers include one), and then enter a dialing prefix of *,#401* -- that's Pause - Enter - 4 - 0 - 1.

*DO NOT CALL TIVO SUPPORT IF YOU ARE HAVING TROUBLE WITH THIS*. This is _un_supported by TiVo and they will not help you if you have troubles. We, however, will help you as best we can if you post your request in the Underground.

(Also, if anyone has any corrections to any of the info above, please let me know and I'll change them -- I'm especially wondering about the 9x information.)

/gleffler


----------



## Scutter

Excellent. This needs to be bolted to the top of the Underground.


----------



## Bort13

yep, very helpful. Exactly what's on everyone's mind as the 3.0.x rollout churns along.


----------



## jcthorne

I read Otto's FAQ and it looks simple enough, but referrs only to XP. are the directions the same or similar enough under win 2000? any warnings or advise to set this up under win2000?

Thanks!

James


----------



## Hunter Green

I got 3.0 last night and my link lights are glowing on my $5 ethernet adapter and my hub. ,#401 fails the test call, though, on the "Connecting" stage. I'm using ICS (to share a Starband connection) rather than a router, and previous to this, I haven't used the mini-DHCP-server built into ICS since I've never needed to.

I'm not sure how to tell where it's failing; I can't even see easily how to tell what IP address is allocated (or verify that one is) so I could ping it. I haven't really had time to bear down and try to figure this out yet, but just in case, has anyone else already figured it out, or does anyone have advice on where to proceed?

(BTW, I know a router would be much better. I used to have a nice Linksys router doing this. But then Starband forced me into a "new and improved" modem that's too stupid to be hooked into a router, so it has to be linked to a computer running its software, and then shared from there. Since I'd have to run ICS anyway, the router becomes redundant and only complicates things, so I sold it. Maybe I'll move to somewhere with DSL...)


----------



## Otto

Hunter: odds are that ICS will not work for this purpose. Sorry, ICS is crap. You can check to see if the Tivo got a IP by looking in the Tivo logfiles. Turn on backdoors and use the CECThumbsUp code. /var/log/messages I believe.

If ICS is giving you issues, try another program like WinRoute or something. Lots of people have better luck that way.


----------



## Zirak

It would be nice to see a post about how to go about returning tivoweb, ftp, telnet etc after the 3.0 upgrade which uses a strategy that does not require removing the hard disk(s) from the tivo.

If I understand correctly, it should be possible to use tivo's diagnostic mode to switch the boot partition back to the current (non-3.0) setup, mount the 3.0 partition, make the necessary changes, and then switch the boot partition back. Is there anything wrong about this assumption?

I think I can muddle through it trial and error style, but I'm not expert enough in this arena to even begin writing a howto. Even concentrating JUST on getting telnet up again would be helpful. Everything else from there is straightforward, at least to me. Any takers amoung the experts?


----------



## epsilondelta

Both my modems recently were fried (was asleep in chair when lightning hit; ordinarily I "try" to unplug in storms) and so this sounds great. One lifetime SA has 3.0, fed by DTV.

Does the PPP serial method allow you to still use the serial port to control the DSS? I'm sure willing to hook up to PC once a week.

Would be great to have reports of success/ or lack of with 9x.

Many thanks to all who have made such great tools for us unwashed & uneducated.

epsdel

[Edit:] Tried setting up null modem in Win98 SE; .inf file edited as Otto said; apparently same as in XP. I tried setting up a modem using "Serial connection between 2 PCs," selected proper com port and the wizard said "Windows has finished setting up your modem," but when I OKed this, the modem prop box still listed only my physical modem. Tried several times, if someone knows what I'm doing wrong (I'm not asking Otto or anyone with XP of course) I'd be *so* grateful....

If not, I do have a crossover network between PCs (no router) and I wonder if a turbonet card, static IP on TiVo, & crossover connection between TiVO and PC, together with WinGate, would enable a connection--my internet is dial-up.

I should have searched for this answer, prolly, but you can tell I don't know what I'm talking about...

...4 days of guide data left

Last edited by epsilondelta on Today at 06:58 PM

Edit by Otto: Oops, I meant to reply but accidently edited.. here's the original post back.


----------



## Otto

> _Originally posted by epsilondelta _
> *Does the PPP serial method allow you to still use the serial port to control the DSS? I'm sure willing to hook up to PC once a week. *


No, it doesn't. You can't use the port for both.


----------



## Otto

> _Originally posted by Zirak _
> *It would be nice to see a post about how to go about returning tivoweb, ftp, telnet etc after the 3.0 upgrade which uses a strategy that does not require removing the hard disk(s) from the tivo.*


Tivoweb doesn't work with 3.0 yet. Wait for a new version.

And if you want to try the root switch method, go for it. Change the root to the other one, add the run_myworld=false (or whatever it is, I forget) to stop the Tivo from trying to load myworld, and you should get a bash prompt, assuming you had that in there before. Of course, if you were setup for serial ppp before then that's going to try to run. Really, how you do it depends on your setup. Really just a heck of a lot easier to pull the drive and add the lines yourself.

There's a reason it's called "hacking" you know. 

But if you need some help to get started, you just need to add the telnet startup line back to rc.sysinit. Nothing particularly difficult there.


----------



## Hunter Green

ICS worked fine, it just took a reboot. Then it was able to get an IP and I had to open the firewall port for that IP. In total it took about six hours to get around to working on it, and about two minutes to solve it.


----------



## Saturn

PPP won't work like this with Win9x/ME, (nor NT) because those operating systems all NEED authentication (a username and password) sent to them before they will accept an incoming connection. Win2k/XP/Linux can all be set to connect without authentication. Sorry, but that's life. 

You can still setup PPP the old way on 3.0, however, with slightly different modifications to some of the internal files. I don't have 3.0, so I can't detail them here.


----------



## Saturn

> *make sure you are running a DHCP server (most routers include one),*




*sigh*. Real routers (like those made by Cisco) wouldn't bother to include a DHCP server. I think what you are referring to is those little NAT boxes that Linksys sells, and calls a router (when, in fact, they don't do routing in the conventional sense).


----------



## Otto

> _Originally posted by Saturn49 _
> **sigh*. Real routers (like those made by Cisco) wouldn't bother to include a DHCP server. I think what you are referring to is those little NAT boxes that Linksys sells, and calls a router (when, in fact, they don't do routing in the conventional sense). *


Actually, quite a lot of Cisco's routers do have a DHCP server in them now. Not all of them, but the small/medium business ones do have that functionality. Some even have limited NAT capabilities. But for a real largish setup, you generally put that sort of thing in the firewall for simplicity.


----------



## Zirak

> _Originally posted by Otto _
> *
> 
> Tivoweb doesn't work with 3.0 yet. Wait for a new version.
> 
> And if you want to try the root switch method, go for it. Change the root to the other one, add the run_myworld=false (or whatever it is, I forget) to stop the Tivo from trying to load myworld, and you should get a bash prompt, assuming you had that in there before. Of course, if you were setup for serial ppp before then that's going to try to run. Really, how you do it depends on your setup. Really just a heck of a lot easier to pull the drive and add the lines yourself.
> 
> There's a reason it's called "hacking" you know.
> 
> But if you need some help to get started, you just need to add the telnet startup line back to rc.sysinit. Nothing particularly difficult there. *


FYI for context to this post, Tivonet, not PPP/serial.

Well, as you read into my post, getting ip/telnet back is the main concern. My problem is that I don't have a pee-cee at home, nor any other box that supports IDE. I still live in a SCSI world, and I would be shocked if hooking a tivo drive through an IDE to SCSI adapter would work.

I had a bit of help getting started (i.e. carry the tivo somewhere else), and am trying to be self sufficient!

I *assume* that tivo is providing a full ip stack to support the T*net cards, but I am in no way certain. If that is the case, simply adding a line to rc.sysinit to get telnet back would do the trick. (perhaps also a bit of file copying) Just wanting to make certain.

As for the new tivoweb... I would be interested in understanding what has changed that requires a new version, assuming the ubiquitous NDA allows it. For that matter, I have a couple of suggestions for significant, yet minor, improvements to tivoweb. Who should I send those to?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jab1981

> _Originally posted by gleffler _
> 2. Using TiVo/Turbo/USB network adapters
> Drivers for a lot of USB network adapters are included with 3.0. In addition, drivers for TiVoNet and TurboNet are included, assuming you don't want to run TiVoweb or any other app. This backdoor will only let you use the ethernet for guide updates.
> 
> Just connect the TiVo correctly to your network - make sure you are running a DHCP server (most routers include one), and then enter a dialing prefix of *,#401* -- that's Pause - Enter - 4 - 0 - 1.


I was with you this far. I have my compatible adapter thanks to TigerDirect.com (brought to my attention by another post on the board). I've add the network cable to my LinkSys 5 port router... all appropriate lights indicate the connection is good to go. Set up my calling info with ,#401 ... It "completes" preparing and dialing... and then I get to connecting "Failed. Service unavailable."

The Test is failed and all is lost. Does this mean I'll have to wait until network support is properly integrated? Any ideas or suggestions, without voiding warranty?


----------



## Doug Schiller

I was having the same problem.
What is easy to miss is the pause button. I was just putting in #401 and it was failing.

Here is what I did...

Unplugged TiVo.
Hooked up network connection (I have the TigerDirect 3com USB & Linksys Router combo)
Plugged in Tivo.
Changed "Dialing Prefix to ,(pause)#(enter)401.
Then the test call worked perfectly!

I'm loving 3.0

Doug


----------



## hutchca

Windows 98 and Windows ME Internet connection sharing will not work.
The reason is that they don't use TCP/IP for internet connection sharing.
They require you to install client software which includes a special internet sharing protocol.

Windows 2000 and Windows XP Internet connection sharing *will work*.
Win2K and XP use TCP/IP routing for ICS and even set up a rudimentary DHCP server. 
Win2K and XP should be compatable with TiVo.

Oh, yeah. I haven't seen this mentioned yet.
*DON'T RUN THE TURBONET/TIVONET INSTALL SCRIPT!*
The drivers are already installed. If you run the script you'll hose everything up.
IF you want to get Telnet running, just add the following line in rc.sysinit

tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &

*Wireless Info:*
There is one wireless solution being developed for Series 1 Tivos.
The "TiVo AirNET" is not available yet but can be pre-ordered from 9th Tee.
For Series 2 TiVo's there is no support for USB Wireless Adapters.
This is because there is no interface to configure the wireless specific parameters.
One possible solution is to use a standard USB ethernet adapter and connect a wireless bridge.


----------



## leebo

Hi -

I'm having the same (service unavailable) error as Doug describes. My setup is the same as he mentions, only my local CompUSA did not have a 3COM USB-Ethernet adaptor, so I purchase one manufactured by Siemens. They also had USB-Ethernet adaptors available from Belkin, HP, LinkSys and others.

I'm certain the wire, adaptor and hub function correctly.

Any ideas?

Best,

Lee


----------



## Otto

leebo: Describe your setup in detail. There's a lot of things that can go wrong with routing, and without detailed info about how you're hooked to what, nobody can help you.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

> _Originally posted by Doug Schiller _
> *I was having the same problem.
> What is easy to miss is the pause button. I was just putting in #401 and it was failing.
> 
> Here is what I did...
> 
> Unplugged TiVo.
> Hooked up network connection (I have the TigerDirect 3com USB & Linksys Router combo)
> Plugged in Tivo.
> Changed "Dialing Prefix to ,(pause)#(enter)401.
> Then the test call worked perfectly!
> 
> I'm loving 3.0
> 
> Doug *


I had to move my turbonet card to the other TiVo yesterday. I had put in the ,#401 in the Call Waiting. It took me 10 minutes to figure that out.


----------



## Otto

BTW, does anyone want to host that short HowTO at http://users.arczip.com/otto/tivo3xp/ on their server? I'm going to cancel that account soon and thus lose that webspace. If anyone wants it, make a mirror. It's free game.


----------



## leebo

Hi Otto -

Sure, no problem.

Here's a snapshot (in order) from the Tivo2 to the wall:

Tivo2 OS: 3.0.S7-01-2-1F0
Tivo2, Upper USB port
Siemens USB 10/100 Ethernet Adaptor: SS1001
Cat5 Cable
LinkSys EtherFast Cable/DSL Router BEFSR41 (in DHCP Mode)
Cat5 Cable
3COM Home Cable Modem
Coax to wall

I took the steps descibed by Doug:

Unplugged TiVo. 
Hooked up network connection
Plugged in Tivo. 
Changed "Dialing Prefix" to read: ,#401

The test yielded a connection error on step 3 of the test: Failed. Service unavailable.

I'm just suspecting that the Siemens device is not supported or may be non-functional. Is there a list of supported devices?

Best,

Lee


----------



## Spire

I just got PPP-over-serial working on my Windows XP machine for the very first time by following Otto's excellent guide. (Thanks, Otto!) I would just like to add that it took a little tweaking to get things working properly with my Linksys BEFSR41 router:

First, I had to allow VPN connections. Otto's guide states that "it's not needed for this connection", but I couldn't establish a connection without enabling it.

Second, I had to go into my router's setup and enable the "SPI" (Stateful Packet Inspection) option. For those who have the same router as me, this option is located on the Filters page in the Advanced section. I'm not quite sure why SPI needs to be enabled, but it does -- at least with my setup.

I did some quick checking on Usenet, and some people are claiming that enabling SPI on the Linksys router disables port forwarding. If this is true, then I've got a problem, because I make extensive use of port forwarding. Can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## Otto

Spire: I did have it working thru my laptop and my Linksys router once, and I certainly never enabled SPI.

Stateful packet inspection basically means that the router will check each and every incoming packet to see if it matches an existing connection. If it doesn't, the packet is dropped. This does, in effect, cancel any port-forwarding. If you are not forwarding any ports (including port triggering), enabling this feature will add more security to your router. 

So I don't see how it would make any difference to your Tivo's connection.


----------



## Otto

leebo: Might want to check the Tivo's log files and see if it's recognizing the dongle on bootup. I'd bet that the Siemen's one won't work.


----------



## n4zmz

Otto,

Just wget-ed all of the files. They are showing up as: http://www.lan.com/otto/tivo3xp/

Let me know if there is anything else you might need.

-Dennis


----------



## leebo

Thanks, Otto.

Here's what I found.

/var/log/kernal/

The device is recognized as the Speedstream USB 10/100 Ethernet, but is not claimed by any active driver. The pegasus driver is loaded but reports that the link is NOT established - check cable. [I know the cable is good - it works with my laptop just fine].

This is followed by a message about going into Rx mode and several other messages about not starting tests or other executables.

So - it seems to recognize the Siemens device, but something is causing an error that is preventing it from establishing the link. For grins I tried the device in my laptop (W2K) and could not get the device to start properly.

I'll take the Siemens device back to CompUSA and exchange it for something different. Other than the 3COM device, are there any other models that are known to function correctly?

Best,

Lee


----------



## dah605

I couldn't get my Siemens adapter to work either. I bought a 3COM adapter from TigerDirect for about $4.99 plus shipping (about $13 total).


----------



## jab1981

> _Originally posted by Doug Schiller _
> *I was having the same problem.
> What is easy to miss is the pause button. I was just putting in #401 and it was failing.
> 
> Here is what I did...
> 
> Unplugged TiVo.
> Hooked up network connection (I have the TigerDirect 3com USB & Linksys Router combo)
> Plugged in Tivo.
> Changed "Dialing Prefix to ,(pause)#(enter)401.
> Then the test call worked perfectly!
> 
> I'm loving 3.0
> 
> Doug *


Well I'm still trying off and on, I've gotten the , in there (pause) but still no dice. Should I try to empty out my current local number? Somethings got to be going well as the light is on for the connection on both the USB adapter and the LinkSys router. I'll try unplugging the Tivo to see if it has any effect...

Running with
Tivo Series 2 Version 3.something something

PC 2.4 Ghz
Windows XP
Intel Pro 10/100 network card

LinkSys 5 port router


----------



## jab1981

After unplugging everything, and starting again... still nothing. "Failed Service Unavailable." I see why the release didn't fully "support" network access.  Time to wait for the next update I suppose. Hopefully then I'll see my dreams of removing that daft cord come to completetion.

I still love my Tivo, and having the tick mark jump back is a god send.


----------



## Otto

You did reboot with the USB adapter attached before trying ,#401, right? You can't hot plug the USB adapter into the Tivo.

Short of that, I'd check the logfiles on the Tivo and see what they say.


----------



## digital-stew

Does anyone know which USB Wireless Ethernet Adapters are supported if any? 

It would be great if someone could post a list that are supposed to work.


----------



## hutchca

> _Originally posted by digital-stew _
> *Does anyone know which USB Wireless Ethernet Adapters are supported if any?
> 
> It would be great if someone could post a list that are supposed to work. *


Embeem posted a list in this thread.


----------



## leebo

FWIW - The Siemens adaptor is listed as a supported device. I think perhaps mine was defective. I exchanged the Siemens USB-Ethernet device for an equivalent LinkSys model (also supported) and it worked perfectly.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## droidicus

I am having the exact problem right now with my TiVo. I have one of the USB adapters what is on the "working" list, and a DHCP server behind a NAT/router (whatever you want to call it is fine with me). I also enabled back doors and looked in the logs, in /var/kernel it states that it found the adapter (and recognized it as the correct one) and that the pegasus driver was bound to that USB device. Finally I found that it did correctly get a IP address via DHCP. I am also able to ping the IP from my desktop computer, the average pink time is kind of long (on the order of 3ms.), but it is a TiVo, and not a top-of-the-line computer.

One last thing is that when I enter ,#401 (pause-enter-4-0-1) and do a test call the 'Tx/Rx' light on the USB adapter blinks several times (the 'Link' light is on as well), so it is trying to use the ethernet, it just cannot. And yes, I did check the Cat5 running to the TiVo as well, the run to the entrainment center works on my computer, and the run to my computer does NOT work with the TiVo (as in the same error occurs).

The only thing I can think of is maybe I need to modify my firewall settings. It should let almost anything out, but I do not know if TiVo needs incoming ports open/forwarded to it. So if anyone can tell me what port it uses I can try that.


----------



## Ruskin

> I was with you this far. I have my compatible adapter thanks to TigerDirect.com (brought to my attention by another post on the board). I've add the network cable to my LinkSys 5 port router... all appropriate lights indicate the connection is good to go. Set up my calling info with ,#401 ... It "completes" preparing and dialing... and then I get to connecting "Failed. Service unavailable."


I am having the same exact problem. I am using the 3COM USB Ethernet adapter from Tiger Direct with a Linksys 5 port switch. Running Windows XP Professional. I have DHCP service running and my internet connection is cable. Internet connection sharing is working and I have link lights on the switch for the Tivo unit so it is connecting.

I will say this, I cannot get other computers in the house to see the internet since I switched to XP. I have done installs from scratch and the best i've gotten is an extremly slow connection in the other room, but at the same time all the computer can see each other and transfer files between them at high speed. This main computer hooked to the switch can access the internet at top speed. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## jimborst

I really wish someone had told me it was this easy (9th tee Mark said it was pretty much plug and play). I had not had a router before so I got the Linksys Cable/DSL router and after the PC told the router the logon, TiVo succesfully called on the internet-no problem!


----------



## MighTiVo

> _Originally posted by Saturn49 _
> 
> 
> *sigh*. Real routers (like those made by Cisco) wouldn't bother to include a DHCP server. I think what you are referring to is those little NAT boxes that Linksys sells, and calls a router (when, in fact, they don't do routing in the conventional sense). [/B]


Mine do, I have two on my Lan, one ISDN and one DSL. Although each only has one LAN port and one WAN port thus limiting it ability to make many routing decisions, I do have it set up so that if a packet goes to one that needs to go to the other it forwards and issues a redirect. The ISDN router actually has mutliple virtual WAN ports even though there is one physical and it can dynamically make calls on each B chanel to set up a link that coincides with the network it needs to route to. Most of these devices can listen and broadcast RIP and do many other real routing functions. Again the real limitation is the number of ports that limit the ability/need to do much more.

As far as Enterprise routers, true most of these do not provide DHCP servers by they do almost always provide a DHCP forwarder to push those requests to an Enterprise DHCP server. I can not think of any current router code that doesn't suport NAT though as this is often necessary on large routers communicate between private networks. The little boxes usually only do N to 1 while the big boys can do N to 1, M-to-N (M>N), and N to N.


----------



## Otto

> _Originally posted by droidicus _
> *The only thing I can think of is maybe I need to modify my firewall settings. It should let almost anything out, but I do not know if TiVo needs incoming ports open/forwarded to it. So if anyone can tell me what port it uses I can try that. *


Well, without knowing more about your firewall device, nobody can help you. The Tivo's communications are all HTTP, port 80. Nothing special about them, really. Works fine with my Linksys Cable/DSL Router and all the default settings.


----------



## spankspank

> _Originally posted by Otto _
> *
> 
> Well, without knowing more about your firewall device, nobody can help you. The Tivo's communications are all HTTP, port 80. Nothing special about them, really. Works fine with my Linksys Cable/DSL Router and all the default settings. *


I think Tivo also expects UDP port 123 to be open for NTP. Make sure your firewall is not blocking it.

Some folks have reported that their ISP is blocking the inbound of UDP 123. The fix for that was to rename ntpdate and create an executable shell script named ntpdate containing:

ntpdate_old -bu 204.176.49.10 204.176.49.11

This fix is only possible on Tivo Series I.


----------



## droidicus

> _Originally posted by Otto _
> *
> 
> Well, without knowing more about your firewall device, nobody can help you. The Tivo's communications are all HTTP, port 80. Nothing special about them, really. Works fine with my Linksys Cable/DSL Router and all the default settings. *


Port 80 is open for outgoing traffic (otherwise I would not be able to read this forum  ), I will have to check on UDP port 123 (I am on vacation, so it will have to wait a few days....). I think there was a problem I had in the past where my old ISP was blocking UDP port 123 for some insane reason, I hope that is not the case, as it took me over 20 phone calls and manny hours on the phone with almost everyone in the management of that ISP before they opened the port last time......

Droid

P.S. spankspank, I have a series 2, so that will not help my situation 

[Edit: I am assuming that no INbound ports need to be open for TiVo to work over broadband (that would be a very BAD design....), can anyone verify this for me? My Firewall blocks almost every inbound TCP port.]


----------



## Raech

Ok, I have two Philips SAs I'd like to add to my ATT broadband connection for calls.

I have a linksys router what all do I have to do?
Do I have to open new ports? And if so what do I call the devices? 102 and 103? (Have two pcs on alread which are 100 and 101).

What parts are we sure work that I should buy to connect? Keep in mind the tivos are in the next room over from my router.

And I run windows Me. So what do I need to do on my pc's end?

Thanks cos all of the yes it does work no this doesn't was getting confusing.


----------



## Otto

I have a Linksys Cable/DSL Router hooked to my cable modem, with no port forwarding active, and no special setup. My Tivo works fine through it. 

Actually, I occasionally open a port for a webserver to give someone a file, but I never leave it open for long. I do have a port trigger setup for IRC (identd) but it's only active when I'm on IRC. There's no inbound connections needed for the Tivo.


----------



## spankspank

> _Originally posted by droidicus _
> *
> 
> I am assuming that no INbound ports need to be open for TiVo to work over broadband (that would be a very BAD design....), can anyone verify this for me? My Firewall blocks almost every inbound TCP port. *


Inbound and outbound UDP 123 is required. I agree on the design flaw of using a privleged port. On Spire's Linksys BEFSR41 router (earlier in this thread) turning on Stateful Packet Inspection prevents the (default?) inbound blockage of UDP 123. SPI says - if the request initiates from the inside then the reply is accepted.

Not being able to change a series 2 to use an unprivleged port might be a showstopper if your ISP blocks inbound port 123. Tivo should change ntpdate to use the high port.


----------



## cameronj

Pardon if this has been discussed, but there are SO many posts here I figure there must be a thread right up my alley..

What I have is a Tivo SA with one hard drive, series 1, and I want to connect over the internet through my Win2000 PC. I have no router/switch/network at all, but i'm more than ready to install anything I need to. I want to use the add-in Turbonet card with ethernet, obviously I have not USB anyway. Is there a step by step, made for morons guide on how to do this?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

> _Originally posted by cameronj _
> *Pardon if this has been discussed, but there are SO many posts here I figure there must be a thread right up my alley..
> 
> What I have is a Tivo SA with one hard drive, series 1, and I want to connect over the internet through my Win2000 PC. I have no router/switch/network at all, but i'm more than ready to install anything I need to. I want to use the add-in Turbonet card with Ethernet, obviously I have not USB anyway. Is there a step by step, made for morons guide on how to do this?
> 
> Thanks so much! *


I'm not a export so I might be of some help. 

As you heard people like the linksys BEFSR41 router.

If you read this online manual  Linksys Manual
It will have you all setup to use your Turbonet.

Turbonet Install

Tips:

You must have DSL or Cable Internet service.

You must have DHCP in hardware or software, which the linksys BEFSR41 router has.

Do the install of the router and Turbonet (Turbonet is easier to install then a TiVonet) at the same time. Remember to change the dialing prefix on the TiVo to ,#401 If you like you can change it anytime before you install the turbonet card, the phone call still works with it in.

When you do get to turning on the Computer and TiVo power up the TiVo without the case on to see if the red link light shows on the Turbonet card, and do a test call. it should work, then unplug and reassemble.

Anytime you power-down the TiVo make sure you wait longer then 5 seconds to power up, so the TiVo will work with the router.



> One question for the people that belong in here. linksys says to never have the modem off and the router on, why? I do it and nothing seems to happen.


----------



## Raech

Ok Otto, so what I am hearing is no special things done to my router.

So I need what two cables (I have two tivos is there a way to shunt these together? or do I have to take up two slots?) do I need? Do they make said cables long or is there a way to extend them? cos in a perfect world I would need 40ft total length.

I do not have tivonet or ther other thing, I would just be connecting to my tivo itself with the cable that came with tivo.

So all I need are cables and the know how to make it work with windows ME yes?

Please let me know if I can not traverse this distance. Since I don't know what type of cable I need to connect with I have no idea if it is fesable.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

> * Raech they have long cables at 9thtee.com so you could order the card and the cables you need I would suggest you buy the install kit for $6, all that kit is a 3ft Rj45 patch cable with a wire tie to secure the patch cable to the in side wiring in the TiVo and a Rj45 to Rj45 adapter, so you can unplug the TiVo with out taking the box apart.*





Code:


TURBONET TurboNET Ethernet Adapter  $69.25   
 
PATCH50 50' Patch Cable $8.25  
 
TurboNET-CONNECT TurboNET Network Connect Kit $6.00

You could do as I did and buy the board from PVRSpeed so you won't have to wait for the card.


----------



## Otto

> _Originally posted by Raech _
> *Ok Otto, so what I am hearing is no special things done to my router.
> 
> So I need what two cables (I have two tivos is there a way to shunt these together? or do I have to take up two slots?) do I need? Do they make said cables long or is there a way to extend them? cos in a perfect world I would need 40ft total length.
> 
> I do not have tivonet or ther other thing, I would just be connecting to my tivo itself with the cable that came with tivo.
> 
> So all I need are cables and the know how to make it work with windows ME yes?
> 
> Please let me know if I can not traverse this distance. Since I don't know what type of cable I need to connect with I have no idea if it is fesable. *


Err.. just get a long patch cable? Look, here's the basic concept:

Cable<->Cable Modem<->Router<->Tivo (with TivoNet or TurboNet)

No computer involved. The cables are all cat5, except for the cable from the wall to the cable modem. No special setup on the Linksys Router (it handles port 123 as an outgoing connection and deals with it automatically).

40' or longer patch cables can be gotten many places. Or if you need to run a lot of cable, get a spool of cat5 and a crimping tool or something.

The Linksys router has multiple ports.. or if you don't have any free connections, then buy a cheap hub and plug it into one of the ports, then the Tivo's into it. Just make sure you use the uplink port on the hub to connect to the switch/router. Simple.

You could connect it serially using the serial cable to the Tivo, but not from 40 feet away, and not nearly as easily. You'd also not connect both of them that way, you'd have to keep switching back and forth. Screw it, just get a couple TivoNet's/TurboNet's. Easy. Why muck about with an imperfect solution?


----------



## Raech

so with either tivonet or turbonet all I need is the the card (tivo or turbo) for inside tivo and cat5 and the connectors. Cool. I have a bolt of cat5 already and a multi crimper.

Thanks. I hate tivo using my phone line, and the needless one tivo trying to call and failing cos the other tivo is already calling junk on the normal phone line.


----------



## vertigo235

Just ordered TurboNET $80! Im in NC  

I'll be dropping my land line once we move later this month


----------



## dcampbe1

> _Originally posted by Hunter Green _
> *ICS worked fine, it just took a reboot. Then it was able to get an IP and I had to open the firewall port for that IP. In total it took about six hours to get around to working on it, and about two minutes to solve it.  *


It's facinating to follow this thread on the various ways of connecting the PC to the TiVo. I'm pretty versed in PC system stuff but am having trouble visualizing what can be done with a connection to the TiVo. Does anyone have the background on such a connection as far as why you would want such a connection and what it can do for you, particularly if you have only a single Series 2 Tivo?


----------



## dcampbe1

> _Originally posted by tlw1981 _
> *I still love my Tivo, and having the tick mark jump back is a god send. *


I've been hollering ever since I got my first TiVo for a 30 jump forward and never got any response from anyone. Yesterday, I discovered this forum and what's the first thing I stumbled into (without even looking for it)? Right, the SPS30S setting.

I see you're just as elated over "the tick mark jump back". Could you share what that feature is and why you're so excited about it?

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## gleffler

> Does anyone have the background on such a connection as far as why you would want such a connection and what it can do for you, particularly if you have only a single Series 2 Tivo?


You can eliminate your phone line if you hook up your TiVo to your computer with one of these methods. With the elimination of the 800 number from older standalones and some people dropping landline phone service, being able to use your existing Internet connection can be very useful.

However, a Series 2 will be able to get even more benefit from the network in the future. There are plans to do some very cool things that will require broadband connectivity on the Series 2. Buy the $4.99 USB adapter and get networked! I think it'll be very nice for you to be 'future-proofed.'

/gleffler


----------



## dcampbe1

> _Originally posted by gleffler _
> *
> 
> You can eliminate your phone line if you hook up your TiVo to your computer with one of these methods. With the elimination of the 800 number from older standalones and some people dropping landline phone service, being able to use your existing Internet connection can be very useful.
> 
> However, a Series 2 will be able to get even more benefit from the network in the future. There are plans to do some very cool things that will require broadband connectivity on the Series 2. Buy the $4.99 USB adapter and get networked! I think it'll be very nice for you to be 'future-proofed.'
> 
> /gleffler *


I'm running a wireless Linksys, wired to other pc's, wireless to a laptop and to a cable modem. Could I go wireless on the TiVo2? Is there a way to get the TiVo1 (2.5) connected also?

Do you happen to know what the acronym ICS is?


----------



## granoff

I'd love to connect my TiVo to my XP or Linux machines, but they are physically distant from one another. Making a hard connection between them would be difficult (but not impossible, although I'd prefer not to be fishing wires through ceilings. 

I'm wondering if there is some clever, small, device that is essentially "pppd in a box" that takes a serial connection in one side and has ethernet out the other side, at which point I could connect a wireless LAN adapter, etc...

Anyone know of such a beast? There's just no way I can setup a PC anywhere near my TiVo. And I would prefer not to have to crack open my unit (and yes, I know what forum I'm talking to. 

Thanks!


----------



## jab1981

> _Originally posted by Otto _
> *You did reboot with the USB adapter attached before trying ,#401, right? You can't hot plug the USB adapter into the Tivo.
> 
> Short of that, I'd check the logfiles on the Tivo and see what they say. *


I've never checked a log file on my Tivo. I did a brief search on the subject here... and came up with a detailed guide to enabling backdoor mode in order to get to a log file. But didn't have instructions for 3.0, and I'm a bit nervous about going in the "backdoor" so to speak. I would to check the log, but only if there's an "off" switch 

So what I'm asking is how do I check my log, and how do I get it back in ordinary working order (meaning all doors opened are closed afterwards)? Sorry for being the newbie here... never wanted to hack a tivo


----------



## Otto

Read this (the first post) to understand backdoors: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26530

Short answer:
1. Enter "3 0 BC" in the Search by Name, and hit Thumbsup to turn backdoors on.
2. Press CLEAR-ENTER-CLEAR-THUMBSUP on the main Tivo Central screen to get to the log files. Page up and down will scroll up and down, right arrow will cycle through the various log files, left arrow exits.

Reboot the unit to turn backdoors off again.


----------



## hutchca

> _Originally posted by granoff _
> *I'm wondering if there is some clever, small, device that is essentially "pppd in a box" that takes a serial connection in one side and has ethernet out the other side, at which point I could connect a wireless LAN adapter, etc...*


I've seen devices like that but they are quite expensive.
It would be cheaper to just go straight to ethernet with a TurboNet card ($70-80)
Yes you have to open the case, but once you have 3.0, TurboNet is literally Plug-&-Play. You don't need to muck around with the disks at all.
Then you could try something like this ethernet <> wirless bridge.


----------



## baadpuppy

I kept seeing a lot of reports here of 3.0 not working right with turbonets, and worried about my SA upgrading to 3.0 when I wasn't here.

So, a week or so ago, I put ,#401 in the dialing prefix and figured I'd be safe enough.

Lo and behold, my SA upgraded to 3.0, and my DirecTiVo to 2.5.2 last night.

So, I thought I'd test my turbonet in my SA, and it got a Failed message. I checked, and it had an IP, which was pingable.

So I thought about this for a little bit, then I remembered the whole transparent proxy problem that I had to correct in the tcl code when I first got my turbonet installed. Thinking this might be the problem, I disabled transparent web caching on my router (smoothwall on a PC), and it fixed the problem.

I know that tivo connecting over ethernet is an "unsupported" thing, but I really would have thought with all the publicity this transparent proxy problem has had on this forum that TiVo would have fixed it by now. I'm fortunate that my ISP doesn't do transparent proxy caching, and that I could easily disable it in my own router.

So, for those of you the Failed message, perhaps this is your problem as well.

*sigh* I would have to get the upgrades the day before leaving the state for 4 days!


----------



## pin87a

> _Originally posted by dah605 _
> *I couldn't get my Siemens adapter to work either. I bought a 3COM adapter from TigerDirect for about $4.99 plus shipping (about $13 total). *


Add another failed attempt to get the Siemens adapter to work.
My Tivo loaded the drivers, but failed to do anything else.
Maybe we should remove it from the list??

I exchanged it for the Belkin adapter, and it worked perfectly.


----------



## jab1981

> _Originally posted by Otto _
> *Read this (the first post) to understand backdoors: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26530
> 
> Short answer:
> 1. Enter "3 0 BC" in the Search by Name, and hit Thumbsup to turn backdoors on.
> 2. Press CLEAR-ENTER-CLEAR-THUMBSUP on the main Tivo Central screen to get to the log files. Page up and down will scroll up and down, right arrow will cycle through the various log files, left arrow exits.
> 
> Reboot the unit to turn backdoors off again. *


What exactly should I look for.

I have loads of tcphonhome[126] messages. And before that PromoRotation Could not find a valid promotion.

That seems to be all in relation to my attempt (I deleted a channel just before attempting to connect and the channel deletion info is just above the screen of promo errors and the screen of tcphonhome errors.

Any more ideas?


----------



## Otto

Well, look for the kernel logs and so forth. Is the driver for the adapter loading? Do you get an IP from the DHCP server? And so on. I'm not going to go all out and explain the intracies of linux and TCP/IP networking here. 

In short, find the problem and remedy it. If you can't tell what the problem is, find someone who can look at your box and do so. But everything you need to find the problem is in those logfiles.


----------



## droidicus

> _Originally posted by Otto _
> *Well, look for the kernel logs and so forth. Is the driver for the adapter loading? Do you get an IP from the DHCP server? And so on. I'm not going to go all out and explain the intracies of linux and TCP/IP networking here.
> 
> In short, find the problem and remedy it. If you can't tell what the problem is, find someone who can look at your box and do so. But everything you need to find the problem is in those logfiles. *


Well....... maybe not EVERYTHING ;-)

I have looked in the log files, my TiVo series 2 is recognizing the USB adapter, it is getting an IP address. I can ping the box (as can a friend that is located outside the LAN with some port forwarding), but no luck on connecting on a test call. Always the same error everyone else is getting, "Failed to connect".

I have opened UDP port 123, and have even tried DMZ forwarding. No luck.

My ISP says that they do not block any ports, except for port 80 inbound (code red, that and they do not want servers). I think that they do have a transparent web proxy set up on their end though, baadpuppy mentioned that his personal transparent proxy messed things up, so maybe it my ISP's that is doing it.

Anyway, don't be so sure that the logs have EVERYTHING in them that is needed to fix a problem, as some of us linux geeks are still having problems getting our TiVos connected. 

Droid


----------



## Otto

Well... everything *he* needs then. You have your own special issues. You lucky dog! 

I dunno why web proxies would break it. Seems odd.


----------



## droidicus

> _Originally posted by Otto _
> *Well... everything *he* needs then. You have your own special issues. You lucky dog!
> 
> I dunno why web proxies would break it. Seems odd. *


My mommy always said that I was special!!


----------



## pin87a

> _Originally posted by droidicus _
> *
> My ISP says that they do not block any ports, except for port 80 inbound (code red, that and they do not want servers). I think that they do have a transparent web proxy set up on their end though, baadpuppy mentioned that his personal transparent proxy messed things up, so maybe it my ISP's that is doing it.
> 
> Droid *


Go here and do the proxy test on the bottom of the page. It will tell you if you are behind a proxy or not.


----------



## Bort13

bought the Linksys USB100TX, and it's working great with 3.0-01-2-1F0. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## phinlum

Hi, I just posted this over at the coffee shop but wanted to try here too. Any ideas??
Ok I got 3.0 and am now trying to get the broadband connection working. I plugged in my turbonet card and hooked in a cable then ran it to one of the jacks that one of my computers is on. That jack is wired directly to a lynxssys BEFSR41 cable router, and from there to a time warner cable modem. My other computers all plug in to this router. I then changed the dialing prefix to ,#401, but didn't change any of the other numbers. Now when I try to connect the green light flashes on the turbonet card but the connection fails. Help Please.


----------



## phinlum

Hmm, ok a couple of more things I've found. The green light on the turbo card blinks a slow steady green, no red light comes on that I can see. The upper light on the router does not come on, this is the one that shows there is a connection, so I guess something is wrong. Any ideas??


----------



## voxelman

Motivated by the imminent loss of the 1-800 dial-up connection I was spurred to install the TurboNet card that has been sitting on the shelf for some months. The TurboNet install CD sets up the system with a fixed IP address. My TiVo has software version 2.5.1a-01-1-000. I have a Linksys router but I have DHCP turned off. I'm able to ping, telnet, and ftp to my TiVo. Do I still need to enable DHCP or has this been addressed in the latest TurboNet drivers?


----------



## voxelman

After reading some more I forced a daily call and it worked the first time. Yay! I love the TiVo experience!


----------



## droidicus

> _Originally posted by pin87a _
> *
> 
> Go here and do the proxy test on the bottom of the page. It will tell you if you are behind a proxy or not. *


It looks like I AM behind a transparent proxy owned by my ISP. Can anyone who is still having trouble connecting (and people who can connect just fine) please go and see if you are behind a proxy here?

If we can confirm this or rule it out that would help.

Droid


----------



## Otto

voxelman: When you get the 3.0 upgrade, using that install CD won't work right anymore. But the drivers are already built in to 3.0. 

So when that happens, you will need to enable DHCP. Fortunately, with a Linksys "router", you can set the DHCP start address and range (assuming you have the latest firmware upgrade anyway). So what you'll do then is easy: turn on DHCP, set the start address as the address you want the Tivo to get, and set the range to 1. Voila. You can leave the rest of the computers as static IP's if you like. The router will route them just the same. The whole trick is to not have any static addresses in the range of the addresses the DHCP expects to give out. 

I have a one computer using a static address, and everything else dynamic. The reason for that is that that computer has a webserver on it and sometimes I want to forward ports to it. Be kinda difficult if its internal IP changed from time to time.


----------



## jbyrd

> _Originally posted by pin87a _
> *
> 
> Add another failed attempt to get the Siemens adapter to work.
> My Tivo loaded the drivers, but failed to do anything else.
> Maybe we should remove it from the list??
> 
> I exchanged it for the Belkin adapter, and it worked perfectly. *


Me too. Exactly the same.


----------



## shnozyee

apologies if this is already covered, but I am new here.

will what you describe work through the serial port with a Mac (with keyspan usb/serial adapter) on a series 2 machine or better to go with the usb ethernet to ethernet port on Mac, or will a Mac not work at all for this purpose?

once I get this hooked up, can I change titles in the now playing section?

Thank you all,


----------



## Laserfan

> _Originally posted by Otto _
> *...Fortunately, with a Linksys "router", you can set the DHCP start address and range...*


Thanks, Otto, for this clear description. I have a Linksys router and it seems this feature got added somewhere along the way of firmware upgrades, but their "Help" files haven't caught up with it.

I'm sitting on a Tivonet card (not yet installed), awaiting my SA upgrade from 2.5.1 to 3.0; are you and everyone saying that once I'm upgraded I won't even need to execute Chris Worley's tivonetfloppy script??? If yes this will be very cool.


----------



## hgelpke

Maybe I missed comething but after you have set up your direct connection in winxp or 2k what do you do next. I went through the guide and everything is set properly but I just don't know what to do next. I ran hyperterminal and got a bunch of garbage so I know the connection works. Do I need to run something else? Please help.


----------



## Laserfan

> *once I'm upgraded I won't even need to execute Chris Worley's tivonetfloppy script???*


Sorry, I should have looked first. The answer apparently is "no, you don't need nuthin' else" so now I am real anxious to upgrade to 3.0.


----------



## AlanShutko

IT WORKS! Thanks for all the informative posts, folks! With this thread as a guide, I got PPP over serial working in about 10 minutes, not counting the Radio Shack run for connectors. I didn't even have to do anything about my transparent squid proxy... I must not be proxying the 192.168.10 range.

WHEEE!


----------



## tpunder

> _Originally posted by hutchca _
> *DON'T RUN THE TURBONET/TIVONET INSTALL SCRIPT!*


What if I did?  Stupid of me not to check here before running it, I know..


----------



## RevRick

> _Originally posted by hutchca _
> *Windows 98 and Windows ME Internet connection sharing will not work.
> The reason is that they don't use TCP/IP for internet connection sharing.
> They require you to install client software which includes a special internet sharing protocol.
> 
> Wireless Info:
> There is one wireless solution being developed for Series 1 Tivos.
> The "TiVo AirNET" is not available yet but can be pre-ordered from 9th Tee.
> For Series 2 TiVo's there is no support for USB Wireless Adapters.
> This is because there is no interface to configure the wireless specific parameters.
> One possible solution is to use a standard USB ethernet adapter and connect a wireless bridge. *


UPDATE or ANOMALY? You decide . . . I was able to get my Tivo to connect through both Windows Me and my wireless USB connection. Now, all my calls have gone through, and I haven't even had to reboot the Tivo. I have been unplugging the CAT5 cable, since I haven't drilled the holes in the floor yet. Yet, my Tivo still gets and IP from the computer. This is quite different than what I was experiencing last week. However, one must understand that operator error is the main cause of most problems (at least in this house). Now, was it that I installed ICS software, but later uninstalled it? I don't know. But Windows Me is working.

"What was the problem?" you may be asking. I had jarred the TivoNet card off its connection when reinstalling the little "foot" on the bottom of the Tivo. Be sure to read that section of the 9thTee web page. (I didn't skip the step, but didn't think I would knock it off it's connection by gently putting it halfway back on.)

Bottom line? It's possible to use a wireless connection other than the bridge that has yet to be shipped by Linksys. However, if you haven't bought your wireless adapter I would wait for the bridge. I keep waiting for my setup to quit.

Good luck!


----------



## Cypher

Ahhh...
I'm kinda frustrated... hope someone can help!

I had my turbonet adapter working perfectly under 2.5.x (Phillips SA) w/ daily calls going out over the internet, tivoweb, etc.

Well, i got my 3.0 update and things stopped working. No big deal, right, just put ,#401 in the dialing prefix and at least I'll get daily calls... nope.

I get the "Failed. Service Unavailable" message that a lot of other folks have been getting. Now, I know my router is setup properly b/c it was working with 2.5.x, right? And I can ping my tivo (i had assigned it IP address 192.168.0.100 before my upgrade, but now with DHCP it's 192.168.0.4). I entered backdoor codes, checked the logs, and it looks like it's getting out to the servers ok, but failing like this (from /var/log/tclient):
connection to host 204.176.49.2 port err 0x0
read 1027 bytes of upload data for HServerRqst
Required Parameter ERR_MSG not present
VERSION not present
CODE not present...

etc.

Now, when I originally setup my turbonet under 2.5, I had a content length 0 problem that i had to fix (thanks to some folks out on these forums). Could that same bug be popping up again?

Does anyone have any idea what's going on here?

Thanks for any help!
Jeff


----------



## Riggs

I'll leave the text up here just in case you're interested in what I had to say, but I figured out my problem - bad ethernet cable. I switched to a diferent cable and the entire thing went through without a snag.

Looks like I need to recrimp my old cable. I just wish I found this out about 4 hours ago...

********************************************************
_I'm having some installation issues, and I'm hoping that one or many of you might be able to help me out!

My Series 2 just updated to 3.0 and I bought a Linksys 4-port router so I could do updates via the Internet. I did all of the wire connections properly, I *think* I set up the router properly (my computer connection is working, if that says anything), but the TiVo was always failing on the connection part of the test call.

I opened up the log file and found out that it's sending a DHCP request to 255.255.255.255 but not receiving an IP, at which point it says that the network connection is down. It turns out that the Linksys router is trying to assign an IP address to the TiVo, but it only lists the TiVo for a few moments after restarting the TiVo.

Since my apartment building has in-house broadband wiring, my connection is somewhat unique in that I just plug my router into the wall and not into a modem. I also am assigned a range of static IP addresses I can use.

Does anyone has the faintest idea what could be wrong? Could I have set up the router incorrectly? Is the TiVo trying to look at the wrong address for it's IP assignment (since the subnet mask is *.0 and not *.255)? Is the problem due to my static IP?

Thanks in advance for all of your help!_


----------



## anddmx

THANK-YOU TiVo!! 

Thanks for the "Unofficial" built-in network support! Had it up in 60 seconds on my linksys cable-shared network.

Woo Hoo!   

anddmx

PS - Now if TiVo could look down and say... Okay, whoever has a dialing prefix of ,#401, send them a month of programming data, I would be VERY happy. HINT HINT


----------



## QAI

I have gone to the proxy check website. No I am not behind a proxy server and yes, I cannot get ppp over serial to work. I am connecting to my Linux server and using masquerade firewall going out. Port 123 has been enabled but I don't think it is getting stuck there. TCPDUMP reveals that a connection attempt is being made across port 80 to 204.176.49.2 There doesn't seem to be a response back from that address. I am considering that the MTU/MRU needs to be adjusted. My understanding of the TCPDUMP line is very limited however I see a line that stated 1514(1452) I wonder if those are the numbers. I also wonder if going over pppoe is a problem. The MTU/MRU is set to 1492 in this case. 

Suggestions?


----------



## QAI

Well it seems that by adding a mtu 1492 mru 1492 to the linux pppd command line worked. I was able to make a test call. I am now testing guide data d/l. The command line for linux should read: /usr/sbin/pppd ttyS0 115200 noauth debug local nocrtscts mtu 1492 mru 1492 192.168.10.1:192.168.10.2. This is for a DSL connection.


----------



## jab1981

> _Originally posted by Otto _
> *Well... everything *he* needs then. You have your own special issues. You lucky dog!
> 
> I dunno why web proxies would break it. Seems odd. *


I'd like to argue... but I have no clue about anything to do with this. 

If only I knew setting up a Tivo to my network would involve so many tweaks and what not. My XBox was simply plug and play...

Guess I'm back to waiting for the next update. I'd like to figure out what's going on, but I don't have the time to learn how to hack another piece of tech. It's not worth going through to have network support I guess. It's a shame they didn't release a more functional version.

*Edit - I've gotten a slew of messages, but it seems the errors are in var/log/messages

"Couldn't restrict write permissions to /dev/cua1 R(ead) only file system."
"DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6"
"DHclient send_packet: Network is down"

but it does say local IP address 63.15.82.20
remote IP address 206.115.151.154
and most promising pppd[1419]:Sent 5788 bytes, recieved 2518 bytes.

Not sure at all how to take it. Something is definately going on just not sure what. Switching IP's in the next week or so, perhaps I'll investigate it more on my next day off after the switch.


----------



## Graeber

Hello --

I am running Redhat Linux and previously had PPP via serial working perfectly. Now I have 3.0 and I cant get it to work. I used to log into linux and run a command "pppd with lots of parameters" that would initialize my connection. Then I could call and everything was fine. Now that doesnt work. 

I know my linux box is setup to work with PPP and tivo -- I just dont know how to adjust to this new 3.0 way of doing things. ALSO, I dont care if i get an always on connection or not -- I JUST WANT GUIDE DATA 

Anyone know how to take a 2.5.1 setup and make it work for 3.0?

thanks,
Graeber


----------



## Otto

Graeber: Shouldn't be any more complex than adding ",#2xx" to the dialing prefix, where xx is the first two characters of the speed of the connection (like ,#211 for 115,200). Then, when it makes the call, it'll try to connect ppp over serial to the linux box. If you had it setup already, then you're good to go.


----------



## stormsweeper

3.0 doesn't keep a permanent ppp connection over the serial line. You should be able to start pppd on the linux box and it will wait until the Tivo side accepts. A more elegant solution is to use mgetty, which should already be installed on your linux box. You need to look up the AutoPPP option.


----------



## Graeber

Hmm, I have tried this and no luck  It is pretty odd because a few times I have gotten the test call to work but with no consistency. Never has the Daily Call worked! Darn 3.0! So basically a few times I have run my pppd command and the test call has worked but only make 3 of the 12 times I have tried. Any ideas? I was very excited because my 1st test call worked and then the Daily failed (service unavailable). I am using the correct value of 115200 as well. 

(Also, I tried to set up my tivo using the XP setup that Otto described and this also doesnt work! I am able to see the ~plus garbage if I look at the input from HyperTerminal (yes, I also eventually see the "User Request" text) but I never get any indication that an incoming connection is coming. It is very odd.) My setup is a cable modem->Linksys router to my PC. My tivo is connected to this PC correctly. I am a little confused in this area because I am not sure if I need WinRoute or not. I think I do -- I just dont know what I need to do with it 

Anyone, if anyone can help me with either XP or Linux I would be very happy. 

-Graeber


----------



## Otto

Graeber: My setup was like yours when I made that XP page.

Cable Modem -> Linksys Router -> PC -> Serial to Tivo

No WinRoute needed. I just followed the instructions on that page exactly and it worked, first try. 

But if you have already gotten it to work on Linux before, do that. If you can get a test call to work only sometimes, then lower the speed of the connection. Without hardware flow control, it's a bit difficult to make it work consistently. I never did get a consistent connection at 115,200, but I got 57,600 to work okay 80% of the time. Just use ,#257 instead of ,#211 and set the computer side up appropriately. Failing that, try 38.4 (,#238) and so forth. If all else fails, give 9600 (,#296) a shot and see how it works.. This should nearly always work if your setup is correct.

Well, okay, so there's no 28.8 bps.


----------



## stormsweeper

I'll note (as I have a few times before) that the pppd equivalent in Win2k (RRAS) doesn't seem to set up routes correctly every time. And the route command doesn't like the 255.255.255.255 mask for some reason. With 3.0, I just force another call when this happens. With 2.5 I had to reboot the Tivo.


----------



## Saturn

Otto: I've never seen a serial port that can be opened at 28800 bps.

Valid port speeds for most serial ports: (assumed dial-prefix)
300 (,#230)
1200 (,#212)
2400 (,#224)
4800 (,#248)
9600 (,#296)
19200 (,#219)
38400 (,#238)
57600 (,#257)
115200 (,#211)


Disclaimer: I haven't tried ANY of these, as I use an always-on PPP connection, and use the same prefix you use for Ethernet (after modifying rc.arch)


Edit: change baud to bps for the pedants of the group.


----------



## Saturn

stormsweeper: You must have a strange 2k box, because I've never had problems with the routing on my 2k box. And my route command accepts a 255.255.255.255 mask too (I've used it for other purposes).


----------



## evvo

I have a series 1 that's been working just fine with my TivoNet card ever since I put in the Transparent-Proxy fix.

I just got upgraded to 3.0 and now all my calls fail. I'm assuming that it's due to RCN's transparent proxy. Is there a fix for this yet?


----------



## stormsweeper

> _Originally posted by Saturn49 _
> *Otto: I've never seen a serial port that can be opened at 28800 baud. *


<pedant>Serial doesn't go above 9600 baud. </pedant>


----------



## Saturn

> _Originally posted by stormsweeper _
> *
> 
> <pedant>Serial doesn't go above 9600 baud. </pedant> *


i'm confused


----------



## stormsweeper

> _Originally posted by Saturn49 _
> *stormsweeper: You must have a strange 2k box, because I've never had problems with the routing on my 2k box. And my route command accepts a 255.255.255.255 mask too (I've used it for other purposes). *


Possibly. But this is a fresh install of Win2k Pro, updated w/ SP2. The hardware isn't even all that flaky - Celeron 466 on a 440ZX Intel mobo.

The route command that bombs is



Code:


route add 192.168.251.102 mask 255.255.255.255 192.168.251.101

which should make the route, correct? but it chokes on the netmask. I've tried specifying the interface, too, but that gives a different error.

my Linksys router shows the leases for .101 and .102, and ipconfig shows the windows side of the ppp connection as having .101

It only seems to happen the first time the tivo connects to the win2k box after a Win2k boot. *shrug*


----------



## stormsweeper

> _Originally posted by Saturn49 _
> *
> 
> i'm confused *


http://www.cnet.com/Resources/Info/Glossary/Terms/baud.html



> Most people use _baud_ to describe modem speeds in bits per second--but they're wrong. They may say a 9,600-bps modem transmits at 9,600 baud, but really _baud_ is a measure of how frequently sound changes on a phone line. Modern modems transmit more bits with fewer changes in sound, so baud and bps numbers aren't equal. However, only editors, pedants, and communications engineers now care about the distinction. But if you run into members of these groups, use _bps_ instead of _baud_.


So even my pedantry is incorrect, as a serial line won't use baud at all.


----------



## gleffler

baud != bps

/gleffler


----------



## Saturn

Your route command looks ok to me. ::shrugs::

Maybe it is something quirky with Win2k's PPP. I only use NT 4.0's, but I've done a lot of route manipulation with my 2k box (cuz the cable co sticks the different computers on different subnets, despite being connected to the same switch and cable modem).


----------



## Kevin

I understand that you can get your daily calls on a Series 2 to go over broadband. I'm wondering if I can get the initial setup call to go over broadband as well?

I'm not an owner (YET) of a TiVO box and I have no phone line at home. Can I get a new Series 2, bring it home, set it up with my DSL Hub/Switch, configure the calls to go out with ,401 and make the setup call over the broadband?

Thanks in advance for your help.
Kevin


----------



## baadpuppy

Those with the "proxy problem" might want to check out this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62830

That thread references the original thread where we could modify the tcl doing the http posts to "work around" the problem. However, with 3.0 having the tcl gone, there's no easy solution yet. Wish TiVo had managed to get that one tiny tiny change into their new code.


----------



## stormsweeper

> _Originally posted by Kevin _
> *I understand that you can get your daily calls on a Series 2 to go over broadband. I'm wondering if I can get the initial setup call to go over broadband as well?
> 
> I'm not an owner (YET) of a TiVO box and I have no phone line at home. Can I get a new Series 2, bring it home, set it up with my DSL Hub/Switch, configure the calls to go out with ,401 and make the setup call over the broadband?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> Kevin *


Probably not, for now. It will likely be awhile before Series2 units ship w/ the 3.0 software.


----------



## bwiley

I recently received the 3.0 update and my serial communications have ceased as expected.

I have tried to us the (un)supported ppp feature ,#219 to have the Tivo communicate over the serial port with limited (very limited) success.

When I tell the Tivo to test this setting, my null modem adapter does indicate it is trying to communicate ("answering") but then it just hangs up again.

Part of my modem log says:

Interpreted response: connect
Answering the call
Send: Hello
Conection established @ 19200bps
Error Control Off-Unknown
Data Compression Off-Unknown
Hanging up Modem
Hardware hangup-lowering DTR
Session Statistics:
Reads: 396 bytes
Writes: 48 bytes
Modem closed

How can I get the Tivo to realize it is connected and start communicating or get my Windows 98 null modem to realize Tivo is connected and start communicating?


----------



## stormsweeper

Try forcing a full call. That looks about right for a test call.


----------



## bwiley

I would like to continue and try forcing a call, but it does not let me go past this screen because when I test the connection, it says service unavailable and will not allow me to go past this point.

The only way it allows me to get off this screen is to remove the updates that were just entered.


----------



## TxPres

I have been using tivnet for some time. Worked great. Got the 3.0 on Monday. Added the dialing prefix and the unit made test call fine. Made successful daily call Tuesday and downloaded guide data. 

Then, failed Wednesday daily call. (Not sure what the message was).

Tried test call. Successful !!!

Forced daily call. 
First time failed getting Accout Status.

Second time got past that and begin downloading. After 3 min of downloading failed due to Call interupted.

Have tried several times. Always fails. Sometimes fails getting Account Status and somtimes shows Call Interupted.

I can look at the logs using the backdoor code but not sure which log to look at or what to look for. I think the unit is connecting to the TiVo servers but not sure why it is having problems.

Anyone have any ideas what is going on?

TxPres


----------



## timbck2

I have an upgraded Philips Series 1 SA with a dead modem. I had PPP over serial working reliably at 115200 with 2.5.1. After getting the 3.0 update (and of course losing my telnet ability) and putting ,#211 in the dialing prefix, I was able to get TiVo to "dial" out twice -- first a successful test call, then a successful daily call. But since that first daily call about a week ago I've only had one other successful call (in process as I type now after several tries and restarting my TiVo) -- most attempts fail with "Service unavailable". 

Any idea what's going on? Should I try a slower speed (such as 57600), or is that a red herring? And if I do, am I correct in saying I should change the dialing prefix to ,#257? 

Thanks.

p.s. In case it matters, my "host" machine is RedHat Linux 7.2, which is running NAT and getting its broadband from a Win2K box with a cable modem (ICS is running on that box). Yeah, I know it's pretty convoluted, but it was working before!


----------



## Otto

timbck2: Yeah, I'd try a lower port speed. And ,#257 is correct.


----------



## bwiley

Does #3 add a username and password somewhere along the line? Or is it that #2 is just a direct serial connect right out of the gate and #3 does some form of script first?

If #3 does a script, is there any way to edit that script and add a username/password?


----------



## tsawyer

I've had mine fail on Getting Acct Status as well last night. It took four tries in a row, but on the fourth try, the entire call was successful. Nothing changed between each try.

(This is with hdr112, v3.0, turbonet)


----------



## richtuck

I am seeing the same problems that TxPres and tsawyer have seen. 

I use a TurboNet that worked great before v3.0 came out. Since then I have changed the dialing prefix and the test call works fine. 

But then, everytime I tried a daily call for the first few hours I got the "call interupted" message. The last few times that I tired I started getting the "failed getting account status message." 

I have the daily call at least 10 times now and cannot get it to complete.

Could the server be extremeley busy due to the v3.0 rollout? Has anyone else seen this problem 'fix itself' like tsawyer has seen?

Thanks in advance.
Rich


----------



## gleffler

The Call Interrupted is a TiVo problem at the moment and isn't indicative of problems with your settings. Read http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=552212#post552212 for details.

/gleffler


----------



## Spire

OK, so I've managed to get PPP-over-serial working under 3.0 in conjunction with my Windows XP box. DHCP wasn't working reliably for me, so it's set up with a fixed IP address (forced range 192.168.1.105 to .106). The unit is able to call in over the serial cable with no problems.

Now that there is a new beta version of TiVoWeb that kinda works with 3.0, I figured I'd try to get that working to see what it's all about. I've never installed TiVoWeb before, so this is all new to me.

I downloaded and installed the TiVoWeb package, put a line to start it in _rc.sysinit_, and crossed my fingers.

The results: TiVoWeb works if I point my Web browser to http:/192.168.1.106, (not .105 - why?), but _only_ while the unit is making a _Test Call_ or _Daily Call_. As soon as the call ends, the Web connection dies.

OK, this makes sense, I figure, since the PPP connection is enabled only during calls. Question is, how do I change this behavior and make the PPP connection permanent? I tried reading up on various FAQs on the subject, but they are all written for pre-3.0 versions of the TiVo software, and I don't want to risk breaking anything by installing something that might interfere with the nifty ",#211" support in 3.0.

Would some kind soul be willing to post simple step-by-step instructions for the best way to make 3.0's PPP connection permanent, so that TiVoWeb can run at any time, and ",#211" will still work? I suspect that as the 3.0-compatible TiVoWeb package matures, demand for these instructions will increase dramatically.


----------



## Laserfan

Bought a fully assembled TivoNet card when it first came out, then sat on it (what's it been, a year?). Since I was upgraded to 3.0 this week, thought I'd finally give it a try:
- Set-up my Linksys router to give out 1 dhcp address.
- Install the TivoNet board(s), plug in the Tivo.
- Route the network cable.
- Plug into Linky and get a green Link light.
- Run Angry IP Scanner. No joy. No can find a Tivo at the IP I chose.
- Try ,#401 and find Tivo wants to test the change; no connection yet!
- Restart the Tivo.
- Run Angry Scanner again; hello IP! Pings beautifully.
- Open Hosts file and enter 'Tivo' so its name appears in Angry.
- Try ,#401 again; Test Call following is good! "Resetting clock"!
- Try a Daily Call; get the usual prompts except:
- While downloading sez "Phone not in use"
- Pick-up telephone; modem not active nor is amber LED lit. This is Good.
- Downloading, downloading,downloading geez this is taking a long time.
- Screen finally goes into LiveTV but I'm eating dinner.
- Ended w/"Call interrupted"; not successful.
- Tivo tries again on its own a few minutes later, this time it works!

Amazing. I have a networked Tivo without taking my drive(s) out. Very happy here!


----------



## Otto

Spire: basically, you setup PPP the same as previous to 3.0, then edit rc.arch to have the call use ppp0 instead of eth0. Then you use ,#401 to make the call. You can't do always on ppp with ,#2xx.


----------



## LisaD

Please help me. I'm ignorant to this and if someone could decipher/sum up this 6 page thread for me - I'd be very appreciative. I was going to post a new thread for people like me, but I didn't want to hog the boards.

I have a Sony SVR2000 SA. I have AT&T cable (net & TV). I have a Netgear router. I have a 15ish port hub. I have various rooms of the house hardwired to my cable modem & the above. I have RJ45 ports near my Tivo. I have an extra D-link USB adaptor. I have a phone line to my TIVO spaning 20 feet in the house that I'd LOVE to get rid of. Hubby doesn't know how to create/move the phone jack.

Questions:

1) Am I to understand there is a way to hook my Tivo to my system to be able to minimally eliminate that darned phone cord?

2) If the above is correct; Do I need to purchase anything else to make this work?

3) If I can pull this off; What other benefits would I gain besides eliminating the phone cord? And to get these benefits, would I need to buy the Turbonet/Tivonet deal?

I guess I'm just looking for a little help - or a summary of this because right now, you guys are pretty much doing the equivalent of speaking in tongues. 

Lisa


----------



## stormsweeper

You'll need TurboNet. Once you get the 3.0 TiVo update, you'd just plug it in and use the ,#401 dial prefix. 

Main benefit is losing the cord, and not having the phone line used. Secondary benefit is that "calls" take much less time.


----------



## LisaD

Well, that's pretty much a bummer. It sounded too good to be true so I pretty much assumed I read it/understood it wrong. 

So I have to spend $70 bucks for a turbonet card. I could probably get someone in to create a better located phone jack. Or just deal with it till we remodel.

So then the only advantage to 3.0 with this is it is simply easier to install right? I have 3.0 and got all excited that I could pull this off with my existing system.


----------



## LisaD

Whoa! I just looked at Otto's FAQs on this. 

At the beginning, it says: "How to setup Tivo 3.0 to talk to Windows XP via Serial PPP - 
The usefulness of this is clear: it lets you do your daily calls over your high speed internet connection without getting a TivoNet or TurboNet card."

Stormsweeper - I think I read your post incorrectly. I took it to mean that if I had 3.0, the install would be much simpler (just use the 401 prefix).

LOL - I told you I was ignorant! Back to reading comprehension class for me! Now - Assuming I already have 3.0 - Can I pull this off with the various hardware/system (as stated above) without buying anything? I don't need to buy the Turbonet card. Correct?


----------



## bwiley

No, you really don't need a special turbonet card unless you really want it.

I am using my Tivo over a serial connection with a null-modem cable and Windows 98 dial up server to connect over the internet.

With as much hardware as you described having and your obvious interest to tinker and hack with the Tivo, I don't think you would have any trouble setting up your system in a similar fashion.


----------



## Otto

Lisa:

Perhaps a concept explanation would help.

The idea is to eliminate the need for the phone line. To do this, the Tivo will connect to TivoHQ over the internet. In order for this to occur, the Tivo must have some way of talking to the internet. This takes two basic forms:

1. Give the Tivo an ethernet device and route that to the internet.
2. Have the Tivo talk to a computer and have the computer route the communications to the internet.

Method 1 = TivoNet/Turbonet/USB dongle on Series 2 boxes

Method 2 = Serial PPP to a internet connected computer.

With Method 1 and 3.0, installation is damn near trivial. The 3.0 software has built in drivers and can recognize the card when it's put in, get an IP via DHCP, and the ",#401" code tells the Tivo to make the daily call over that ethernet connection instead. Then it's just a matter of having your network setup right.

With Method 2 and 3.0, it's easier than it used to be, but not as easy as with method 1. You need to connect the Tivo's serial port to a serial port on a computer, which then will route the communication off to the internet. That 3.0->XP HOWTO I made shows one way to do it. There are others.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## LisaD

Thanks. I think I understand. But having a huge thick serial cable running to a laptop probably isn't going to add to my quality of Tivo life. Unless I keep it semi-hidden and just plug in here & there. 

I guess I need a Series 2.  Too bad because I just bought this around Christmastime.


----------



## spankspank

> _Originally posted by LisaD _
> *Thanks. I think I understand. But having a huge thick serial cable running to a laptop probably isn't going to add to my quality of Tivo life. Unless I keep it semi-hidden and just plug in here & there.
> 
> I guess I need a Series 2.  Too bad because I just bought this around Christmastime. *


CAT5 can be used for serial data.


----------



## stormsweeper

Or you can just get TurboNet. If the aesthetics of having a phone line and the annoyance of having a computer nearby are too much, shell out the money. It's $75.25 + shipping for the turbonet and a small patch cable and whatnot.


----------



## bwiley

> But having a huge thick serial cable running to a laptop probably isn't going to add to my quality of Tivo life. Unless I keep it semi-hidden and just plug in here & there.


Huge thick cable??

For the serial connection, I am using 3-10' sections of 1/8" stereo cables connected to the serial cable that comes with the Tivo connected to a gender changer and null-modem adapter into the back of my computer.

The cable for serial is not really thick or obtrusive at all. In fact, you could have it set so that one of the female ends of the cable could be on the floor near a wall or something (the other end connected to the back of your Tivo) and then just connect the male end into that whenever you were wanting to initiate a ppp connection?


----------



## kyiakr

I was trying to connect my Tivo to my broadband connection today and did everything I was supposed to do but the test call was failing. I used the browser based utility to look at the DHCP setup on the router and discovered that I could view the "DHCP Clients Table" where my PC was listed with its I/P address but no other devices were listed. Then I realized that the number of DHCP users was set to 1. I changed it to 2. I unplugged the ethernet cable that is connected to the Tivo via the adapter from the router and plugged it back in. I viewed the DHCP Clients Table again and refreshed the screen a couple of times and voila ! another device showed up in the list. I tried the test call again. it was successful and was done in the blink of an eye !

Thanks for all the great info that allowed me to do this quickly and painlessly. 

I have been "lurking" around" the forums since February and finally decided to get one of my own. I have only had my AT&T Tivo which I received pre-upgraded to 140 hours for a short while and I have fallen in love with it. Can't figure out how I lived without it ! I am so happy that I am on my own TV watching schedule instead of the networks.


----------



## bobb929

Yeah, I was having the same problems with getting the "Service Unavailable" message after getting the 3.0 update. Since everything was working up until yesterday I didn't think that I would have any problems - just ,#401 right?

After ~30 minutes of bashing my head against the wall, I realized that the problem was my router. I had a link light and activity, just no go. The problem was I couldn't get an address from my DCHP because the update had changed the MAC address of my turbonet card. My wireless router doesn't let me turn on MAC filtering for just wireless access so I have to turn it on for both. Turned it off, checked the log, got the new MAC address and VROOMM! I feel kinda dumb.

For those who don't know what a MAC address is, it's a semi-unique hardware address that identifies network interfaces. The reason that it never occured to me that this was the problem is that for most devices the MAC is not changeable. After some thought, I do remember blowing by a MAC address setting back 2 months ago when I first got my card.

I hope that someone can benefit from my folly...


----------



## mogwai

For them that care, here are my dumb mistakes with a Series 2, a LinkSys cable/dsl router, a garden-variety USB ethernet adapter, and how I fixed them.

Dumb mistake #1) Failure of hope versus logic in trying the call without a reboot. (I know, already covered in these posts). 

Solution: (TiVo) Messages & Setup | System Reset | Restart the Recorder

Dumb mistake #2) Turning on obscure router settings in my giddy excitement when I first got the router, and then forgetting about them.

DHCP was setup okay--on and giving out the required number of addresses. But the DHCP address starting point I had instructed it to give out was outside of the range of addresses that I had exempted from the requirement to use Zone Alarm/PC-Zillin in the "Security" tab of of the router configuration.

Solution: Either turn off ZoneAlarm enforcement altogether, or make sure that the range of addresses you allocate for DHCP (DHCP tab) is exempted here. Note: It has been said before and bears repeating: if your router has a Wireless Access Point included, you may wish to make sure that you are allocating the minimum number of DHCP clients necessary, and enable WEP encryption of either type to help prevent your network from becoming easily joinable by anyone with a wireless card.

Side note: I did not have to enable anything involving UDP port 123 to get the call to work.

Best of luck,
mogwai


----------



## shallowpockets

> _Originally posted by epsilondelta _
> *Does the PPP serial method allow you to still use the serial port to control the DSS? I'm sure willing to hook up to PC once a week.
> *


You can using my little hack, but it only makes sense if you have the extra hardware laying around (already using a Linux box for PPP and it has a spare serial port) and you don't want to open up your Tivo to install an ethernet card.

http://www.bdt.com/david/tivo/gateway.html

Just follow your favorite FAQ for getting PPP working, then follow the instructions in the link above to get DSS control via serial working again.


----------



## Mars

NEW QUESTION, I've set up the 3.0 ppp connection and have it working with Windows 2000. It only sucessfully connects when I force a call in, never on a scheduled call on it's own. Is this a manual connect only or is something not quite right?


----------



## Laserfan

> _Originally posted by LisaD _
> *Please help me... I have a phone line to my TIVO spaning 20 feet in the house that I'd LOVE to get rid of. Hubby doesn't know how to create/move the phone jack...*


I think there are two other options that have not yet been mentioned:

1. Find another husband--installing a new phone jack is not that difficult.

2. Look into those "extension phone via power outlet" gizmos.

Idea 2 may be scoffed-at as I think some people have succeeded though others have had trouble. Idea 1 may I think be your best bet, but resist like heck any thought of allowing one of us Tivo nerds to approach you--none of us has a real life!!! We all live for our toys!!!


----------



## jonb

> _Originally posted by Otto _
> *Lisa:
> 
> Perhaps a concept explanation would help.
> 
> The idea is to eliminate the need for the phone line. To do this, the Tivo will connect to TivoHQ over the internet. In order for this to occur, the Tivo must have some way of talking to the internet. This takes two basic forms:
> 
> 1. Give the Tivo an ethernet device and route that to the internet.
> 2. Have the Tivo talk to a computer and have the computer route the communications to the internet.
> 
> Method 1 = TivoNet/Turbonet/USB dongle on Series 2 boxes
> 
> Method 2 = Serial PPP to a internet connected computer.
> 
> With Method 1 and 3.0, installation is damn near trivial. The 3.0 software has built in drivers and can recognize the card when it's put in, get an IP via DHCP, and the ",#401" code tells the Tivo to make the daily call over that ethernet connection instead. Then it's just a matter of having your network setup right.
> 
> Otto, can you elaborate on this "trivial...having your network set up right"?
> Say I have a tivo SA with 3.0 & turbonet card<>Linksys BEFSR41<>Win98 PC connected dial-up to my isp. Is there a HOWto available? What if later I get dsl or cable to isp? Will I still use the BEFSR41 or is some other setup required? I know I will need a dsl or cable modem. Understand, I ONLY want the tivo to make daily calls. I DON'T want to change any code in my tivo. And most important....will this be reliable? I keep reading "well, 80% of daily calls are successful". Or is that unreliability with serial connection only?
> 
> With Method 2 and 3.0, it's easier than it used to be, but not as easy as with method 1. You need to connect the Tivo's serial port to a serial port on a computer, which then will route the communication off to the internet. That 3.0->XP HOWTO I made shows one way to do it. There are others.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit. *


----------



## Unclegeek

> _Originally posted by hutchca _
> 
> Oh, yeah. I haven't seen this mentioned yet.
> *DON'T RUN THE TURBONET/TIVONET INSTALL SCRIPT!*
> The drivers are already installed. If you run the script you'll hose everything up.


I'm one of those feeling really foolish right now... I ran THE SCRIPT!!

Now what?

I have a couple things I've gleened from the thread to try tonight when I get home.. (allow more than one DHCP client, check the rc.arch file contents)

I have 3.0 now.. daily calls broke.. pulled the hard drive and mounted it in the PC under linux boot cd.. ran the tivonetfloppy script.

I can ping & telnet to the Tivo now.. I added the ,#401 dialing prefix.. enabled DHCP on the LAN.. rebooted.. test call fails.

How do I undo what I did by running the tivonetfloppy script? How do I restore the 3.0 ethernet drivers if that is in fact what I clobbered?

Thanks for the help..

Unclegeek


----------



## shnozyee

> _Originally posted by Otto _
> 
> Perhaps a concept explanation would help.
> 
> The idea is to eliminate the need for the phone line. To do this, the Tivo will connect to TivoHQ over the internet. In order for this to occur, the Tivo must have some way of talking to the internet. This takes two basic forms:
> 
> 1. Give the Tivo an ethernet device and route that to the internet.
> 2. Have the Tivo talk to a computer and have the computer route the communications to the internet.
> 
> Method 1 = TivoNet/Turbonet/USB dongle on Series 2 boxes
> 
> Method 2 = Serial PPP to a internet connected computer.


I am appealing to Otto or anyone who can help clarify this for me (a tivo newbie)
I have a series 2 ATT, 3.0 upgrade and Mac (although I could get virtual PC to work on it if necessary).

My only goal in life right now is to be able to edit the titles on my Now Playing screen (to archive some of my son's videos).

Can this be done with the system/computer I have now?


----------



## Otto

shnozyee: No. Not yet. Tivoweb lets you do this, but S2 units haven't had the BIOS cracked yet to let you modify the kernel to disable initrd.


----------



## Knouse

My setup: An unmodified TiVo Series routing through a Windows XP Pro box routing through a Linksys 4-port Cable/DSL Router (BEFSR41) running firmware 1.42.6. XP gets it's IP address via DHCP from the router.

I followed Geffler's and Otto's instructions with these exceptions:

I used the TiVo Null Modem cable sold by 9th Tee <http://9thtee.com/tivoupgrades.htm>. No gender changers or null modem adapters are needed as the cable the right connectors -- a 1/8 inch stero plug for my TiVo and a D9 jack for my XP box's serial port.

TIVONMCABLE TiVo Null Modem Serial Cable - 10' Long $7.95 
TIVONMCABLE20 TiVo Null Modem Serial Cable - 20' Long $9.95

Like Spire I had to allow VPN connections, but I didn't have to turn on SPI Didn't have to open any ports.

I did several test calls and every other succeeded/failed. I'd just had a modem call before adding the PPP connection so haven't been through a regular call yet.


----------



## jonb

> _Originally posted by Knouse _
> *My setup: An unmodified TiVo Series I routing through a Windows XP Pro box routing a Linksys 4-port Cable/DSL Router (BEFSR41) running firmware 1.42.6. XP gets it's IP address via DHCP from the router.
> 
> I followed Geffler's and Otto's instructions with these exceptions:
> 
> I used the TiVo Null Modem cable sold by 9th Tee <http://9thtee.com/tivoupgrades.htm>. No gender changers or null modem adapters; just the right connectors on each end to my 9-pin serial connector.
> 
> TIVONMCABLE TiVo Null Modem Serial Cable - 10' Long $7.95
> TIVONMCABLE20 TiVo Null Modem Serial Cable - 20' Long $9.95
> 
> Like Spire I had to allow VPN connections, but I didn't have to turn on SPI Didn't have to open any ports.
> 
> I did several test calls and every other succeeded/failed. I'd just had a modem call before adding the PPP connection so haven't been through a regular call yet. *


I am confused. Why do you need BOTH ethernet(which the turbonet/BEFSR41 uses AND serial(null modem cable)? Can't you do everything much easier and more reliably with ONLY the turbonet/BEFSR41 setup?


----------



## 1283

> _Originally posted by jonb _
> *
> 
> I am confused. Why do you need BOTH ethernet(which the turbonet/BEFSR41 uses AND serial(null modem cable)? Can't you do everything much easier and more reliably with ONLY the turbonet/BEFSR41 setup? *


I don't think that person has a TurboNet, just using serial.


----------



## Knouse

> _Originally posted by jonb _
> *Why do you need BOTH ethernet(which the turbonet/BEFSR41 uses AND serial(null modem cable)? Can't you do everything much easier and more reliably with ONLY the turbonet/BEFSR41 setup? *


My TiVo is unmodified. It does not have a TurboNET Ethernet adapter. Hence the need to run serial to an XP box which routes me to my home intranet. Here's the configuration:

TiVo serial port -- serial cable -- XP box serial port / XP box Ethernet port -- Ethernet cable -- Linksys router

If I'd added a TurboNET card I would be able to go directly to the router, skipping the XP box. This would be the configuration:

TiVo TurboNET port -- Ethernet cable -- Linksys router -- Ethernet cable -- Cable modem

The cool thing about 3.0, and Geffler's instructions, is it allows me download program info via my cable modem rather than the phone and I don't have to buy an TurboNET card or open my TiVo. I do have to leave my XP box on but that stays on all the time anyway.


----------



## ksv666

Hi, 

I've been reading through a lot of posts on Tivonet, and I want to make sure that i have all the correct data. Here's what I have and what I have/have done: 

Upgraded stand alone Tivo 
Upgraded and blessed drives (2 - 120GB drives) 
v3.0 (newly upgraded) 
Tivonet 
I used MFS tools to back up my machine originally 
I installed the "kazymyr" suite (boot disk to enable Tivonet and ran the tivonet script :-( ) 
TivoWeb (this is really awesome) 

So, I can telnet to my Tivo, browse it, but I can't dial out. It reports back a failure when it tries to dial. I inserted the ",#401" (no quotes) in the prefix, but it still fails. Do i really have to go in and edit the "/etc/rc.d/rc.arch" file? Should I copy over the files that this other post listed--> see: "tivonet does not work after using Kazymyr's Bootable Utility CD on 3.0"

Any guidance would be appreciated. 

-Kirk


----------



## rchaynesjr

So yesterday I spent a few hours connecting my TiVo to my computer using the null modem option. Eventually I got it to work, although it is a tad unreliable. But it's still better than lugging the TiVo to my parents' house once a week. 

This morning my roommate turned on the TV, and just as I was about to tell him that he couldn't use the TiVo remote to change the channels on the cable box (serial sitting unplugged next to the TV and haven't had a chance to hook up the IR yet), he entered the channel number he wanted. LO AND BEHOLD THE TIVO CHANGED THE CHANNEL ANYWAY!!!! I couldn't believe what I was seeing. I grabbed the remote from him and began changing channel after channel. All that is going from my cable box to the TiVo is the three RCA cables. And I'm sure that the remote isn't changing the cable box directly, as there is still the standard pause between the time that the TiVo registers the numbers and the channel changes on the cable box. I'm thrilled beyond words, but am confused as all hell. Anybody know what's up here?

Rob


----------



## 1283

> _Originally posted by rchaynesjr _
> *Anybody know what's up here?*


I don't use it myself, but I believe the TiVo is transmitting infrared signal to the cable box, through the "eye" on the front panel.


----------



## Otto

> _Originally posted by rchaynesjr _
> *LO AND BEHOLD THE TIVO CHANGED THE CHANNEL ANYWAY!!!! I couldn't believe what I was seeing. ... Anybody know what's up here?*


Yeah, behind the "eye" is a built in, front facing, IR blaster. It sends the signal which rebounds off your furniture and gets seen by the cable box. It's highly unreliable. Hook up the little wired IR blaster and it'll work more reliably.

Oh, and unless you have a newer cable box that can grok the serial connection, you've been using it all the time anyway. Most cable boxes don't do serial channel changing. The few that do are very new-ish.


----------



## draHeiD

I have searched this thread looking for an answer to this, but have not seen anyone address it yet.

I have installed TurboNet and configured it with the ,#401 and everything works great.

One of the things I remember reading on my notice that the 800 service was going to be terminated, was that there will be changes to how the data is delivered in an effort to reduce the length of calls.

My question (confusion, perhaps) is this:

Do I need to change the Dial-In number from 'TiVo's 800 Number' to a local/direct number in for the new features to work?

Thanks for the great thread and forums in general.


----------



## gleffler

No, what the dial-up number is doesn't matter.

/gleffler


----------



## bonscott87

I don't post much in the Underground so hello everyone! It looks like soon I will finally be able to say goodbye to my phone line now with 3.0. Here is my plan, tell me if you think it won't work.

I have a cable modem connection with Netgear router and 2 computers currently. I plan to purchase a new laptop soon with Win 2k (perferred) or XP. I'll be putting in a wireless access point on my router to use the WiFi connection of the laptop. 

What I've thought about doing is setting up the laptop for the Serial PPP connection. Once a week I take the laptop to the Tivo. I connect up the serial cable of my stand alone to the null modem cable into the laptop. Change the dialing prefix and let it dial out using the laptops wireless connection. After it's done it's thing, I can reconnect the serial cable to the DirecTv receiver.

Once I get 3.0 on my DirecTivo, I can do the same thing once a month or so.

Sound reasonable?


----------



## FlippedBit

Got it working! I had a Netgear EA101 USB adapter lying around but unfortunately it didn't work with my AT&Tivo. Not that it should have worked since it wasn't on the compatibility list. So I order the 3COM 3C460B from tigerdirect and bingo!


----------



## tarkus42

I just tried setting up ppp over serial for the first time on Windows XP Proffesional following Otto's instructions and I'm experiencing a problem that I don't think has been addressed. I tried the troubleshooting method described by Otto using HyperTerminal. The serial connection tests OK but when I try a test call with the Tivo, on the third step the message "Failed. Service not answering" is returned. Is this a problem on my end or theirs?

Also, it should be noted that I live in an area that requires an area code to be dialed for all calls. I previously had my area code set as the dialing prefix. This was replaced by the ",#211" prefix. Could this have anything to do with the problem or is the dial-in number irrelevant?

Setup: Serial port connected to PC running Windows XP Proffesional> Linksys BEFSR41 ver.2 Router> Motorola Surfboard Cable Modem

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Knouse

When I first set up the PPP link from my unmodified Series I every other call would fail. After a week it wouldn't connect at all. I didn't try rebooting the XP machine servicing the connection. Guess I ought to try that but since the modem works ok and it's never been a bother making telephone calls I didn't bother. 

I think I'll probably get a TurboNet board to play around with when I get back from vacation in late July.


----------



## jakegrove

With Tivo 2.5:
SA series 1 Phillips tivo 
Windows2000
Lynksys 4 port router
TurboNET
Installed perfectly: had ping, telnet, ftp, and call-in through internet
Installed WebTivo with little problems.

With Tivo 3.0
Changed the dialing prefix to ",#401" and now have the call-in.

NO Ping, telnet, ftp

I tried to use "Tivo 3.0 SCRIPT FOR ENABLING TELNET ACCESS" @ http://www.jsprod.net/tivo30script.htm

It installed fine, but after putting the drive back in still no ping etc.

I assume that the router is okay; it was working with the Tivo before. I set the password on the router when I bought it a year ago and forgot it the next day. So I can't 'browse' the settings first hand.

With the Tivo doing it's test-call without a problem, I have to assume it's making it through the router without a problem.

This is driving me nuts! I was just about to install some other software when I discovered I was "Upgraded"

I just had a thought:
When I installed the TurboNET with the software from 9thTee, the software asked for an IP address I wanted the Tivo to be. I set the IP address to 192.168.1.200, and that is the address I'm trying to Ping to. Because of the upgrade and the new driver, I'm guessing that my set IP is no longer valid. Am I right?

I'm going to crack open the case again and see if there's an IP written on the card, and then try pinging to it.

Thanks for any help or suggestions.

Jake Grove


----------



## Robs67

Hopefully someone can help me.

I wanted to try out the Ethernet "stuff" and have had no luck.

My setup:
ATTiVo running 3.0
Linksys USBTX100
Linksys BEFSR41 Router

I have DHCP enabled on the router. The router indicates a connection to the TiVo with its little lights. Put ,#401 as a dialing prefix. Rebooted both TiVo and router a few different times. The test call always fails upon trying to connect.

Thanks for any help.

-Robert


----------



## gardavis

I recently upgraded my A drive from 30 to 120 and my TurboNet stopped working. The link light on the Tivo was solid instead of slowly blinking. 

I started moving the cable around, maybe a loose connection and the network started working again.

Actually, it was not a loose connection. I had pushed the cable bertween the 2 hard drives (snug fit) and it did not seem to like that location. I pulled it out and just let it drape over the components and the link light started blinking again. The ping command on my PC (that I left running) started getting responses and all was back to normal.


----------



## jakegrove

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I just had a thought: 
When I installed the TurboNET with the software from 9thTee, the software asked for an IP address I wanted the Tivo to be. I set the IP address to 192.168.1.200, and that is the address I'm trying to Ping to. Because of the upgrade and the new driver, I'm guessing that my set IP is no longer valid. Am I right? 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

FYI to anyone that's reading this: I was right. I read this in another thread. The old (2.5) IP is gone. The IP for the Tivo is dynamic now; assigned by the DHCP, weather it comes from the router or other.

My problem was that I lost the password I assigned to my linksys, and couldn't check to see what IP was assigned to the Tivo.

I went to the Linksys website (again) and finally found out how to change the password. Just hold the reset button in for 5 seconds. ALL the settings will reset to the default.

I got in and found the IP for the Tivo. I have a BASH prompt now!

I have ping, and telnet. BUT no ftp. I looked in the bin folder and found that the ftp proggy was gone.

Anyone know how I can get ftp working again? Linix hurts my head. I've been able to figure out just about every other OS I've come across over the last 20 years, but I just want to put my head through the screen after about ten hours of working with it.

BTW: for some reason telnet is real flaky now: lots of dropped characters.


----------



## jakegrove

Update:

I have FTP now! 

I downloaded NetTerm and telnet works great now. I found a copy of tivoftpd in the old Tivo-bin folder and "cp /tivo-bin/tivoftpd /bin/tivoftpd" (I don't know if I had to do this)

I then set r/W "mount -o rw,remount /"

then "chmod +x tivoftpd" to add execute permissions

Then ran it with "tivoftpd"

And I was in.


I have no ideal how much of this I had to do. but the ftp is working now.

I guess I have to add "/bin/tivoftpd" to the end of my rc.sysinit. is this right?

Thx, Jake


----------



## MAP

> _Originally posted by hutchca _
> Oh, yeah. I haven't seen this mentioned yet.
> *DON'T RUN THE TURBONET/TIVONET INSTALL SCRIPT!*
> The drivers are already installed. If you run the script you'll hose everything up.


Any suggestions on recovering from this mistake? After my SA TiVo
updated itself, I didn't notice for a while, until I got the notice that
it hadn't gotten new data in a while. Unfortunately that was late at
night, and I didn't pay enough attention to realize that I might not
want to just do the same thing I've done a dozen times before.

Oops.  So, what do I do now to recover?

This is a stand alone Philips unit with the TiVoNet from 9thTee. It _does_
still have the older software on the other partition, which would talk
over the net, but one note I saw suggested that going back was not
a good idea. I *can* telnet into it over the net, and I also have
a serial console connected. It just won't make "phone calls" using
The net.


----------



## NSX29

ok maybe I missed it, but is there a way to hook a first gen tivo to a LAN?
I have a linksys router running DHCP, with several machines running on it to distribute internet.
I see the serial cable at the tivo store.
but what do I do to hook that to my router?
I assume I need something else in between?
or maybe it just can't be done yet?
they should make a box you can just hook to the phone and serial jacks that plugs into the LAN.
sell it to me for $30-$40 it would be worth it.


----------



## jakegrove

*NSX29* "is there a way to hook a first gen tivo to a LAN?"

Yes, I have an old Stand-Alone Series 1 Phillips Tivo running on my Lan through my LinkSys router.

1. It's a little easier then it use to be if you're Tivo is running 3.0. Go to the setup menu and choose System Information. At the top it will tell you what version software you have. If it's 3.0 you're all set. If it's 2.5 I'd wait for the upgrade.

2. Go to www.9thTee.com and buy a TurboNET or a Tivonet card. I got a TurboNET, it works great, very easy to install. http://www.9thtee.com/turbonet.htm

3. Plug a RJ45 (Cat5, network cord) into the TurboNET card. Plug the other end into the Linksys router.

4. In the Tivo menu, go to phone setup and set the Dialing prefix to ",#401" (without the quotes).

That's it. If everything works, the Tivo will go out on the internet to get it's updates. Tell the Tivo to proform a test call.

You're ready to Telnet, FTP, WebTivo, or whatever then.

A serial cable connection is a completely different method of connecting the Tivo to a computer. I don't know much about it, but I'm pretty sure there is no way it can be hooked up to a router directly.

I believe there are other network cards out there that will work with the Tivo, this is just the one that worked for me.

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by hutchca 
Oh, yeah. I haven't seen this mentioned yet. 
*DON'T RUN THE TURBONET/TIVONET INSTALL SCRIPT! *
The drivers are already installed. If you run the script you'll hose everything up.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If any of this information is wrong or unclear, don't hesitate to correct me! 


Jake Grove


----------



## NSX29

cool!
I even have a lan cable over there, is there a spot in the unit to knockout for the RJ45 then?
my warranty has already passed and I have changed to an enormous drive, so I am enjoying the extended recording time already.
I will have to buy one of those cards
thanks!


----------



## gear02

I just got a new TIVO (thanks in part to reading this forum). It's a Tivo2. I'm trying to get the ethernet adapter working since I don't have a phone line. 

I have a Linksys USB network adapter (USB100M) and when I plug it into both my Linksys router and the TIVO, the ethernet adapter doesn't light up. 

I'm not sure what version of TIVO I have (I'm assuming 3.0) and I'm trying to do this during the initial setup phase. 

I really need some help!!! 

Thanks!


----------



## Bob

Did you un-plug the Tivo's AC, attach the USB eithernet dongle, and then plug the AC back in?

The Tivo only looks for the dongle on boot up.


----------



## gear02

yeah...tried it many times...in both USB ports...

I'm thinking two things: 1) It doesn't work during the initial programming setup or 2) I don't have TIVO 3.0

btw I plugged the USB adapter into my computer and it works so it's not the adaptor's fault.


----------



## 1283

> _Originally posted by gear02 _
> *2) I don't have TIVO 3.0*


That's your answer.


----------



## Bob

Push your "TiVo" button.

Select "Messages & Setup".

Select "System Information".

What does it say after "Software Version:"?


----------



## gear02

yeah...my assumption that the newest tivo models come with the newest software version was flawed. it was version 2 something, but I couldn't check until I brought it to a friends do to the initial downloading.

the good news is that about an hour after all the initial downloading and processing finished, I started another call. This call has been going on for the past hour so I figure this must be the version 3 upgrade call. Let's hope so...

thanks for all your help!


----------



## jakegrove

*NSX29*

I had the network line running through a hole above the fan; when the cover is on, the center cover-screw covers it.

the last time I had the cover off, I bent the screw-tab back away from the hole, giving the network line more room so it wasn't pinched.

Do you have 3.0 yet?

Jake


----------



## MAP

> _Originally posted by MAP _
> *
> 
> Any suggestions on recovering from this mistake? *


[replying to my own post, since noone else did before I finally figured it out]

After several days of perusing other posts, and playing around (temporarily breaking it even worse  than just this), I have discovered that if you ran the full TiVoNet install script, there's only two minor changes needed to recover from that. You only want part of the additions to rc.sysinit, keep the lines that start bash on the console and tnlited, but lose the lines that do insmod and configure the eth0 interface. Then in rc.arch edit the line that does an insmod of tivone and add the -f option.

That seems to be all that's needed. The tivone.o that the script installed seems to work OK, it just needs the -f to override the version difference, and you want to let the standard scripts do the net setup rather than doing it in rc.sysinit (since they do other things contingent on the insmod command working there).


----------



## specialk

hi yall. i'm a newbie very close to purchasing my first tivo, but do not currently have a phone line or a home network. i would like to make this as cheap as possible, but keep headaches to a minimum.

coupla questions: 

1. if i take the tivo to a friends to do the intial setup and get 3.0, will it pull the software down on the first call, or might i end up waiting for days until it comes?

2. do i need to buy the linksys router? the ~70 is a little steep. would a cheaper model (D-link) work? or can I just use a Hub or some software solution?

as you can tell, i'm not to networking savvy. thanks for the help!


----------



## Bob

I am using a D-Link DI-704P router and it is working just fine.


----------



## DaveLessnau

specialk: There's no telling when you'll get the 3.0 upgrade. I doubt it would be on the first call, though. At a guess, you'd probably get it within a couple of days.


----------



## dialectic

specialk, using a hub alone won't work. I tried that and it failed. The key thing is having a router with a DHCP server.

I bought several routers that didn't work. I finally ended up with this Belkin router and everything worked fine: http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProd...Root/Networki...ndCables/CableDSL...yRouters/

Good luck!


----------



## PD^renegade

> _Originally posted by jakegrove _
> *NSX29 "is there a way to hook a first gen tivo to a LAN?"
> 
> Yes, I have an old Stand-Alone Series 1 Phillips Tivo running on my Lan through my LinkSys router.
> 
> 1. It's a little easier then it use to be if you're Tivo is running 3.0. Go to the setup menu and choose System Information. At the top it will tell you what version software you have. If it's 3.0 you're all set. If it's 2.5 I'd wait for the upgrade.
> 
> 2. Go to www.9thTee.com and buy a TurboNET or a Tivonet card. I got a TurboNET, it works great, very easy to install. http://www.9thtee.com/turbonet.htm
> 
> 3. Plug a RJ45 (Cat5, network cord) into the TurboNET card. Plug the other end into the Linksys router.
> 
> 4. In the Tivo menu, go to phone setup and set the Dialing prefix to ",#401" (without the quotes).
> 
> That's it. If everything works, the Tivo will go out on the internet to get it's updates. Tell the Tivo to proform a test call.
> 
> You're ready to Telnet, FTP, WebTivo, or whatever then.
> 
> A serial cable connection is a completely different method of connecting the Tivo to a computer. I don't know much about it, but I'm pretty sure there is no way it can be hooked up to a router directly.
> 
> I believe there are other network cards out there that will work with the Tivo, this is just the one that worked for me.
> 
> Jake Grove *


OK, new to the TiVo scene!

Got a TurboNET adapter installed. Have version 3.0(was installed using PPP over serial on a W2K box).

Question(s) are:

1. I have installed the TurboNET(connected to Linksys router) and it works 100% for test calls, and daily calls, etc... For whatever reason I cannot telnet, or FTP into it though. I used the directions from http://www.jsprod.net/tivo30script.htm as posted on 9thtee where I got the TurboNET from. Reading the above statement, did I not need to install the telnet/FTP access proggy as stated in the mentioned thread ?

2. If no to the above, what is the easiest way to "go back" just install the back up I made with 3.0 prior to install ?

I guess I should mention the TiVo in question is a series one Sony SVR-2000 with TurboNET installed and functioning correctly for daily calls.


----------



## joev

Having just installed broadband cable and 'net in my new apartment, I just purchased a spanking new Tivo Series 2.. Unfortunately, I don't have a phone line (just cell, ma'am)... I'm using a Linksys adapter, plugged into my DHCP-capable router. I don't get any link lights when I turn the Tivo on with the adapter, but it works just fine when I plug it into my laptop (ie, link light, and I get a DHCP address). During setup, I can get as far as the "Test Connection" screen, and I'm giving it the ,#401 dial prefix, which fails (which makes sense, the link light on the adapter and router stay dark).

So, I suspect my spankin' new Series 2 does not have 3.0 on it... Can anyone verify this? It looks like I may have to drag my TiVo to a friend with a land line...

Thanks for any clues...


----------



## dialectic

I am convinced that the series 2 machines are not shipping with 3.0.

Looks like you'll need to go to a friend's house.


----------



## DavidJ

Just had to post my success story.

I received my Tivo II on Wednesday and got around to setting it up on Thursday (what a mess recabling the AV system!). By Friday, it had downloaded the upgrade to 3.0 and it was installed this AM. 

Started reading and posting in the forums, and a response to a question I had regarding phone calls led me to this thread. I made it a point to stop at Comp USA today and I picked up a Linksys USB/Network adapter !

Even though I've read most of this thread, and all others regarding this topic, I didn't see anything that indicated that existing phone #'s needed to be deleted or left alone. As it turns out, I couldn't find a way to delete the area code & phone #, so I just let them be and entered the ,#401.

I plugged in the USB adapter, connected it to my NetGear Gateway Router and no lights, nothing :-( (I didn't see the posts about cycling the power) Also, WinXP didn't see the new adapter. So I plugged the adapter into my USB hub, Windows saw it and asked for the drivers. Installation was flawless. 

Tried a test call and it failed. Came back and read some more and realized I had to reboot. Made another test call which was completed. (yes the phone line was unplugged)

All of that to say it was a pretty painless process. The only quirk (which may of been a result of not re-booting the Tivo) was that I had to install the adapter in the USB hub in order for Windows to see it.

David...

PS... For the Tivo WebMaster. If the spell check program alows you to customize the dictionary, you may want to add Tivo as an acceptable word


----------



## DOT NOT

Can any one give me some advice.

I hooked a null modem cable 55 feet from tivo and connected it to com1.
I saw telnet traffic with the USER REQUEST message on my computer.
I configuerd the mdmhayes.inf file with the additional two lines.
I created a network connection for remote usage.
I saw NONAUTHENICATED user connect and send/ receive 400/500 bytes
Then tivo says services failed to connect (during test connection).

I assume this hack does not require access to the internal TIVO Box
Any advice ?


----------



## DriverJohn

Followed directions; /http://tivohelp.swiki.net/6 and have telnet access. DHCP gives me the Tivo IP address. But when I tried; ,*401 Failed. Line unavailable. Confused about 'Line unavailable', is it still trying to 'call' home? Thought the 'line' call would not occur, just the 'lan' call? Anyone?


----------



## dialectic

> _Originally posted by DriverJohn _
> * ,*401 Failed. Line unavailable. Confused about 'Line unavailable', is it still trying to 'call' home? *


You are misssing the pound sign.
You need to use:
,#401


----------



## DriverJohn

Ha.. just fell off the turnip truck. Been fighting this all day, and that's what it was. Thanks.


----------



## dialectic

You're very welcome!

Also because the ethernet access is unsupported, TiVo still refers to phone calls and "line unavailable." Eventually if/when this becomes a supported feature, then you will more than likely see a better user interface for broadband access.


----------



## P-Funk

I followed Ottos instructions (you're the man) on connecting my series 1 SVR-2000 to my Linksys Router through my XP machine. However, I DID have to allow virtual private networks AND allow port 123 both ways.

Tivo connects to my computer fine
Tivo gets an IP from my router
Tivo succeeds 100% of the time with TEST calls
Tivo *FAILS* 100% of the time with forced daily calls. It fails on connecting....

Huh?! 

Help me please! Ive tried slower speeds but I get the same results.

P.S. Regarding allowing 123 and VPN, tivo just would not reach the internet - even for test calls - if either of these weren't selected. I must have a different firmware version in my router or something.


----------



## P-Funk

Yeah...I think TiVo was designed to make me crazy.

All of a sudden it just decided to start working. Randomly on its next scheduled daily call, it connected through my computer, downloaded a new software version and then downloaded program data! Sweet!

I think that TiVo knows just when youre about to kick it out the window, and right then it does what youve been trying to get it to do all along.

Whatever.


----------



## aubin

my modem died somehow and i didnt notice the tivo complaining about running out of guide data. now i have none left, which means the tivo will not let me into the ouija screen to activate debugging mode so i can see if it's getting anywhere with the usb nic i have. i have two, actually. a netgear fa-101 that definitely does not work, because the tivo doesn't even "dial", and a second siemens ss1001 model where the tivo "dials" but cannot connect to the service. i have restarted the tivo subsequent to plugging in both nics. i have a feeling the netgear just isnt supported, but the siemens was in a list of working cards i saw somewhere on this forum...here's my setup. i have coax coming into my motorolla sb3100 cablemodem, cat5 goes to my 4port netgear router, which is plugged into the siemens nic on the tivo among other things. with either nic i cannot get a link light on the router from the tivo, but with the siemens nic the unit completes the "dialing" step but fails to connect. did i just get lucky and end up buying 2 unsupported nics? any insight would be helpful, especially since i cannot enter debug mode it seems since my tivo will not let me access the ouija because it is out of guide data. is there a way to access debug mode without ouija access? i have not done much hacking of my tivo as yet so unfortunately i have no shell/telnet/ftp access to it. :-/. any help would be much appreciated. 

-aubin


----------



## jab1981

> _Originally posted by tlw1981 _
> *
> 
> I'd like to argue... but I have no clue about anything to do with this.
> 
> If only I knew setting up a Tivo to my network would involve so many tweaks and what not. My XBox was simply plug and play...
> 
> Guess I'm back to waiting for the next update. I'd like to figure out what's going on, but I don't have the time to learn how to hack another piece of tech. It's not worth going through to have network support I guess. It's a shame they didn't release a more functional version.
> 
> *Edit - I've gotten a slew of messages, but it seems the errors are in var/log/messages
> 
> "Couldn't restrict write permissions to /dev/cua1 R(ead) only file system."
> "DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6"
> "DHclient send_packet: Network is down"
> 
> but it does say local IP address 63.15.82.20
> remote IP address 206.115.151.154
> and most promising pppd[1419]:Sent 5788 bytes, recieved 2518 bytes.
> 
> Not sure at all how to take it. Something is definately going on just not sure what. Switching IP's in the next week or so, perhaps I'll investigate it more on my next day off after the switch. *


After switching to Comcast High Speed Internet... Tivo On-line Support has worked wonderfully!


----------



## madperk

I have recently had a problem with the phone lines in my home. after much discussion with the helpful people at TiVo they decided that my problem was that there was not enogh voltage being regulated inside my home phone wireing?!? OK so i decided to try out the FAQ that OttO has published. i have triple checked my connection setting and everything looks correct to me. I cannot get anything out of the connection that i set up and see no garbage when i try to connect via Hypreterm. I have noticed in the trouble shooting log in my modem that some activity is occuring. I am not trying to make a daily call but rather got stuck in a loop when trying to add a satilite reciever to my a/v system. I am stuck in the first of two parts in the "first time connection" dialogue. here is a copy of the activity log the is attached to my modem.

08-19-2002 21:51:34.412 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-19-2002 21:51:34.412 - Initializing modem.
08-19-2002 21:51:34.412 - Waiting for a call.
08-19-2002 21:53:12.413 - TSP(0000): Making Call
08-19-2002 21:53:12.413 - Passthrough On
08-19-2002 21:53:12.413 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010100) Status 0x00000000
08-19-2002 21:53:12.413 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
08-19-2002 21:53:22.427 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
08-19-2002 21:53:22.427 - Passthrough Off
08-19-2002 21:53:22.427 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
08-19-2002 21:53:22.427 - Initializing modem.
08-19-2002 21:53:22.427 - Waiting for a call.
08-19-2002 21:53:22.427 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
08-19-2002 21:53:22.427 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
08-19-2002 21:53:22.427 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000100dd) Status 0x00000000
08-19-2002 21:53:22.427 - TSP(0000): Closing Call

Any help would be greatly appreciated. My tivo is down and it has been over two years since i bought my tivo and I don't understand how TV works without it.


Thanks

Madperk


----------



## z_corey_z

I just want to give major props to anyone and everyone involved in making turbonet a reality! My modem died awhile back so rather then spend the same amount of money to fix it, I got turbonet and a wireless linksys router. Unfortunately, some jackass from Airborne Express decided to leave the wireless router + wireless PCI card by the door in my apartment. That got stolen. Then I ran to Radio Shack and got a regular old 4 port 10/100 router. I was a bit worried having NO EXPERIENCE with networking, hacking, or much else of the stuff needed to do this, but after 2 hours my Tivo was downloading the latest program data via my cable modem. I didn't think it would be this easy! Thanks to all who posted good info and how to's!! I can't wait to get telnet and FTP going!


----------



## tepickering

the old FAQ gives a pppd command line that is sufficient for testing a serial connection between a tivo and a linux box, but not really suitable for regular use. once i got my serial connection set up and tivo's dialing configured appropriately, i put this line in my /etc/rc.local:

/usr/sbin/pppd ttyS0 115200 noauth debug local nocrtscts persist passive 192.168.10.1:192.168.10.2

the key option is 'persist' because without it pppd will just die once the tivo hangs up. with it pppd will reset itself after tivo hangs up and wait for another connection. putting the line in /etc/rc.local ensures that pppd will always get started up after a reboot. 

at any rate, my serial/PPP connection has been working great for a couple weeks and i'm relieved to be completely qwest-free now. many thanks to those in this forum who've posted the info and tips on getting this set up. 

tim


----------



## jrock

I got a new Series 2 from Best Buy last week and have been on this forum almost every day since. It's been a great resource. I ended up getting a Linksys USB Ethernet adapter from pvrjoe.com for $20, I know I saw links for cheaper ones but they no longer had them and I read the linksys one is the best and he has them in stock and ships them priority mail. I used the forum to set it up and I just wanted to add one thing for novice users. I plugged it in and the lights didnt come on, I had to reboot the tive to get it to work in the messages and setup, system reset, restart the recorder. Then when it started the lights started flashing and it made the call using the ethernet with the ,401 as stated in the first post in this thread. Maybe the origonal poster could edit the first post to add this, I'm sure it will help a lot of newbies like me. Also just to let people know that are still using the phone with the modem, the updates are much faster this way, even making a test call is 10x faster. So if you have broad band and a router with an extra port you should consider this option especially if you have to call long distance for the tivo service, I was lucky I had a local # but I still wanted this.

-Joe


----------



## slackerVCD

I have 3.0 working PPP over serial <woohoo!>

Not sure if this has been posted yet, or if anyone else out there has the same config/problem, but maybe somebody can benefit from this.

My hardware:

Tivo series 1
Linksys BEFN2PS4 Cable Router (DHCP Server ON)
Linksys Wap11 Wireless access Point (Encryption currently off)
Orinoco Gold Wireless PC Card
Dell Laptop running XP
(Time Warner Broadband)

I couldn't get Tivo past the "connecting..." stage after following the FAQ, so I hit the forums and tried various tweaks (opening UDP 123 in/out, putting the tivo on DMZ, VPN enable, SPI on/off etc...)

Nothing worked. I checked the outgoing access log on the router, and saw that the Tivo IP was infact hitting an external address on port 80 (good news). From the laptop I was unable to ping the TIVO IP... This was suspicious, so I changed the IP settings for the serial connection to a static address and was able to ping.

Well needless to say that worked, and the Tivo began completing the call. I'm not to sure why a DHCP didn't work with my config, but I'm not going to lose sleep on it. I've been fighting it for over an hour.

Good luck!


----------



## ElijahDProphet

Ok, heres what i got
Tivo series 1
Linksys NIC in my XP machine
RCA cable modem

Now, my tivo connects to my PC--i can ping the assigned IP addy, and it keeps the connection open for a few mins ending with the service unavailable error.
Now, SOMETIMES in send/recieves a few 1000 bytes, sometimes only a few hundred.
Does anyone have any ideas?

______
edit----i am using a null modem cable to connect the tivo to the pc, and as i said, THAT connection is working fine, is there a log file i can view on my pc to see the signal going to wherever it goes?


----------



## ElijahDProphet

Ok, heres what happened, i read about a billion posts and tried using wingate, which i didnt understand, so i got winroute.
The only thing i dont get with winroute is why i cant choose "DHCP server" in the configuration, its greyed out.
but, with WR running in the backround I got a test call through, but the daily call failed. Sometimes when i tel tivo to try the test call i see around 5000 bytes sent but usually it sits right around 250.
I tried to traceroute to the tivo server and it was slow as hell and timed out on a few steps, the one worrying me being the 1 right after my cable modem---Any Ideas? I gotta ditch this phone cable...


----------



## slackerVCD

> _Originally posted by ElijahDProphet _
> *
> The only thing i dont get with winroute is why i cant choose "DHCP server" in the configuration, its greyed out.
> *


Just a thought... for Winroute to function as a DHCP server, the PC cannot have a DHCP address itself. It should be a static IP.

That's the first place I'd look.

Good luck.


----------



## ElijahDProphet

i actually got it working, for some reason i couldnt route through the high speed connection more than once per reboot, i assume its something in XP or winroute that logs connection IPs and wont let tivo get through on the same IP twice, but its working...


----------



## BarryD99

I need suggestions please.
Tivo Series 2 RUNNING 3.0
LINKSYS Etherfast 10/100 USB adapter
SMC Barricade 7004 VBR
50 Ft or more of CAT 5 cable

I have a Windows 2000 Computer right next to my Tivo, about 50 feet from my smc router. I could not get the Windows 2000 network card to work at 100 mb/sec, so I lowered it to 10 mb/sec half duplex thru device manager.
If I connect the Linksys USB adapter to the Windows 2000 computer and then to my network, it too won't work (at the 50 ft distance and 100 mb/sec). If I slow it down to 10 mb/sec, half duplex it works fine at the 50 ft distance. It will work at the 100 mb/sec setting on a 10 ft CAT 5 cable.

When I say doesn't work, I mean the link light isn't on and I can't ping it.
Sometimes it shows up on the DHCP server screen, sometimes not.

OK, I have to assume the problem is trying to go 100 mb/sec at full duplex AND 50 PLUS FEET
With the Windows, I can throtle it back to 10 mb/sec. I don't know anything about Linux serial PPP connections, etc.

Would a 10 mb/sec USB instead of 10/100 USB adapter solve my problem?
Is there such animal?

Is there an easy way for a dummy to have the Tivo use the current adapter at 10 mb/sec?

Is there any kind of booster that would amplify the signal so that it would work at 50 plus feet?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jaldana

I was having the same problem. 
What is easy to miss is the pause button. I was just putting in #401 and it was failing. 

Here is what I did... 

Unplugged TiVo. 
Hooked up network connection (I have the TigerDirect 3com USB & Linksys Router combo) 
Plugged in Tivo. 
Changed "Dialing Prefix to ,(pause)#(enter)401. 
Then the test call worked perfectly! 

i did all of this.. the test was successfull.. i made my daily call which took an hour. but i still only have 5 days of programming on my guide.. where am i going wrong??


----------



## jaldana

nevermind... after finishing off a delayed show.. my tivo was fully updated.. needless to say i am once again elated about tivo


----------



## BarryD99

Solved my problem of needing to run at 10 mb/sec instead of 100.

I just connected the Linksys adapter on the Tivo to an old 10 mb/sec hub and then connected the hub to my router. The result was that I forced the Linksys to negotiate at 10 mb/sec

Not very elligent, but it works


----------



## stickram

I just bought my TIVO series two. I am trying to get it set up via Broadband (I don't have home phone). I've followed the posted directions but no luck.

I've got the Tivo plugged into my netgear (via USB to ethernet converter). I've try the #401 directions and it is still looking for a dialtone. Help?!

I am running XP, using a Netgear RP 614, and am NOT very techincal.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 1283

> _Originally posted by stickram _
> *I just bought my TIVO series two.*


You need a landline to upgrade the OS to 3.0, and then you can use broadband.


----------



## pmrowley

Has anyone managed to get a wireless ethernet setup to work with a Series2? I really don't feel like dropping a bunch of CAT-5 from my switch upstairs to the TV area. (That was the biggest reason to put in the darn wireless network in the first place; everything downstairs connects via 802.11b, everything in my office is connected to the wired network.)

What I am looking for, are there any drivers on board that will work with a USB wireless adapter (obviously, I would configure the adapter from my laptop, before plugging it into the Tivo unit.) Or do I need to buy a USB Ethernet adapter for the Tivo, then plug that into a wireless bridge?

Thanks,
-Pat


----------



## stickram

So basically I have to take it over to buddy's place, upgrade it to 3.0, then Set it up for ,#401? No offense, but TIVO hasn't thought this through. Is it really worth the trouble?! 

Is there another way?


----------



## 1283

> _Originally posted by stickram _
> *So basically I have to take it over to buddy's place, upgrade it to 3.0, then Set it up for ,#401? No offense, but TIVO hasn't thought this through. Is it really worth the trouble?!
> 
> Is there another way? *


Broadband connection is *NOT* officially supported by TiVo.


----------



## richtuck

Problem: Cannot get program data with TurboNet because I cannot set the dial-in prefix to ,#401.


Ok - I have a setup that was working great... I have a stand-alone Philips Tivo (Series 1) that has a blown modem running v3.0. I have been using the TurboNet Ethernet connecter (connected to a LinkSys router) for a few months and like I said everything was working great - until recently.

First I started getting the following message:

Subject: You must pick a dial-in number

Your recorder is no longer authorized to call the Tivo Services's 800 number. You need to choose a dial-in number

My ethernet was unplugged for a few days and then another week when my DSL/Phone Service was completely dead. Now I have my DSL service back and I cannot get the Tivo to connect.

Ok, so first I went to the phone setup and for some reason everything is blank! 

First I tried to set the prefix back to what it was - ,#401 and then continue. This fails with a "Failed. No dial-in number choosen." 

So - I go back to the Set Dial-in number and enter my area code. The "Update Numbers" fails with a "Failed. Couldn't connect" message. Is this trying to get the dial-in number through the phone line since I was unable to save the settings with the ,#401 prefix? If so, how do people ever get broadband to work without first having a phone line connected? Is there some way that I can hack into a file in Linux and put a number there myself? 

Thanks in advance for help!!


----------



## Kevin

My new Series two came with version 2.0.3. I hooked it up to the phone and 3.0 was installed.

I then got confused on where to change the prefix to ,#401. So I told the system delete everything to get back to the setup guide.

Did this place the unit back to the original 2.0 version? 

My LinkSys USB adapter connected to a D-Link DSL router does not allow me to connect over my broadband. I get green lights at the USB and on the router.

Is there a way to check the software version when then system is trying to make it's initial setup call? Hitting the TiVo button does not get me to the main screen to select Setup.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## FunGuySF

I am having problems changing over from phone use to USB Ethernet. I plugged in a Linksys USB Ethernet adapter to my DHCP-enabled home network, and plugged it into the TiVo series 2. No link lights, nothing.

I changed the dialing prefix to ,#401 and asked it to do an update. It dialed via telephone, ignoring the network.

I unplugged the telephone cable, and tried again. This time it just complained that it had no dial tone. Where have I gone wrong?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Robs67

Mike,
Did you restart the TiVo after you plugged the USB adapter in?


----------



## FunGuySF

... that did the trick. I'm so used to WindowsXP recognizing new USB devices on the fly, it didn't occur to me that I would have to restart.

thanks!

Mike


----------



## FunGuySF

If I follow this discussion correctly, the only thing I can get via Ethernet is the program information... everything else, including software updates, can only be gotten via telephone. Is this correct? If this is the case, is TiVo sending out messages about this sort of stuff, or should I get in the habit of periodically reconfiguring and connecting via telephone to get this other important "stuff"?

Mike


----------



## 1283

> _Originally posted by FunGuySF _
> *If I follow this discussion correctly, the only thing I can get via Ethernet is the program information... everything else, including software updates, can only be gotten via telephone. Is this correct?*


No, you should get exactly the same data through ethernet as through the phone line.


----------



## huntersa

In attempting to get my fried modem to work, I did a full reset of the TV.

Will this communication work for the initial call too, or just the nightly updates?

Stuart


----------



## Otto

I think it'll work for the initial call, as long as you have it hooked up properly and add the ,#401 prefix to the dialing options.


----------



## FunGuySF

It will only work on 3.0 and above... so initial call yes, but make sure you're at 3.0 or above.

Mike


----------



## alexjohnson

I've posted a couple of times here about TiVo - I was a UK user until a few months ago and basically was waiting for the Series 2 to come out with the 3.0 software factory installed - I do not have a landline phone (or plan to get one) but I do have broadband through cable. Well, enough waiting - I am just about ready to order but I have a couple of questions for you guys.

1. I could use my office TV and cable one Saturday to set up the TiVo for that first phone call. Question though - would the 3.0 software automatically get downloaded during that _first_ call? If not, could I force it? How long does it take? The IT department would not be pleased so leaving it plugged in for a few days waiting for a programmed upgrade is not an option!

2. What is the cheapest and most reliable of the USB - ethernet connectors, and hubs? Compared to the public at large I am reasonably technical but compared with members of this board I am fairly clueless, especially when it comes to networking. It seems like the 3Com adapter has a proven track record and is available cheaply, but I am a little confused by which LinkSys router/hub to get. I see people are successfully using the LinkSys BEFSR41 EtherFast Cable/DSL Router BUT I also use an Apple AirPort - which is a DHCP router too (I have the original one-port model unfortunately or this would all be much simpler). Excuse my ignorance but would having two DHCP routers on the same network cause problems? Would a simple and cheap LinkSys 4-port ethernet hub be enough?

Advice appreciated, and looking forward to getting TiVo back!


----------



## mdscott

> _Originally posted by alexjohnson _
> *I've posted a couple of times here about TiVo - I was a UK user until a few months ago and basically was waiting for the Series 2 to come out with the 3.0 software factory installed - I do not have a landline phone (or plan to get one) but I do have broadband through cable. Well, enough waiting - *


This thread indicates that the new 80GB SA units now available at Best Buy and at listed on the tivo.com site come with 3.2 installed.

mds


----------



## alexjohnson

Fantastic! Thanks - I woiuld still appreciate thoughts on the router question though if anyone has a second.


----------



## mdscott

> _Originally posted by alexjohnson _
> *
> 
> 2. What is the cheapest and most reliable of the USB - ethernet connectors, and hubs? Compared to the public at large I am reasonably technical but compared with members of this board I am fairly clueless, especially when it comes to networking. It seems like the 3Com adapter has a proven track record and is available cheaply, but I am a little confused by which LinkSys router/hub to get. I see people are successfully using the LinkSys BEFSR41 EtherFast Cable/DSL Router BUT I also use an Apple AirPort - which is a DHCP router too (I have the original one-port model unfortunately or this would all be much simpler). Excuse my ignorance but would having two DHCP routers on the same network cause problems? Would a simple and cheap LinkSys 4-port ethernet hub be enough?
> 
> Advice appreciated, and looking forward to getting TiVo back! *


AJ -- I have no idea where "best" or "optimal" lies...
My connection to ISP is via DSL using the LinkSys WAP CABLE/DSL Router (BEFW11S4) which serves as the WAP for the rear half of our apartment and is the DHCP server. Front of apartment (where TiVo lives) is connected to rear by a pair of LinkSys Powerline bridges (PLEBR10).

The front "net" has TiVo and a Airport (old type) connecting to the bridge through a Intel 4 port switch. The Airport is set as a bridge (no DHCP server capability).

TiVo happily uses the LAN to call in daily and my wife can roam he PowerBook G3 from front to back without any problems. Except for the TiVo I have given all other equipment a static internal IP -- so only TiVo is served the DHCP address.

mds


----------



## gwn21

Has anyone tried the Ethernet Connection with the NEW Series2 80 Hour unit, that now comes with software v.3.2.0???

From the looks of it the v.3.0 BackDoor code doesn't work....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=77497

GWN21


----------



## huntersa

I bought a Tivo with a nuked modem from eBay, and was really upset that I might have to send it in to get it fixed.

So I had nothing to lose except time by trying this.

It worked great for me - and I run Windows 2000 on that machine. The only problem I had is that my laptop has 2 IP addresses associated with it wanted to associate the Tivo with the IP address of the built in NIC (where there was nothing attached - so no DHCP) instead of the wireless card that hooked back into my router where the DHCP lives. I got round that by specifying the IP range to use as per Otto's instructions.

My Tivo is nowhere near a PC and I didn't want to drag it over or have a long serial cable installed, so I used my IBM Thinkpad with a wireless 802.11b card which I just sat on top of the Tivo.

The Tivo didn't come with the serial cable either, but I tried using the cable that hooks my camcorder up to my PC for transferring digital still images and that worked just fine.

Stuart


----------



## kerflop

Well I have just attempted to set up a serail connection between my Tivo and my PC running XP. However once I connected the two toghter, the Tivo begins to hum/buzz... When I unplug the connection it stops... I am very lost, any suggestions?

Bob


----------



## glitch1369

> _Originally posted by tepickering _
> *the old FAQ gives a pppd command line that is sufficient for testing a serial connection between a tivo and a linux box, but not really suitable for regular use. once i got my serial connection set up and tivo's dialing configured appropriately, i put this line in my /etc/rc.local:
> 
> /usr/sbin/pppd ttyS0 115200 noauth debug local nocrtscts persist passive 192.168.10.1:192.168.10.2
> 
> the key option is 'persist' because without it pppd will just die once the tivo hangs up. with it pppd will reset itself after tivo hangs up and wait for another connection. putting the line in /etc/rc.local ensures that pppd will always get started up after a reboot.
> *


I chose to add the following to /etc/inittab:

# Run pppd on ttyS0 for TiVo connectivity
#
T0:23:respawn:/usr/sbin/pppd ttyS0 115200 noauth local nocrtscts nodetach passive persist 192.168.0.1:192.168.0.254

Putting it in rc.local will indeed start it up at system bootup, but if for some reason it does terminate, it's gone. If you put it in inittab with the 'respawn' option, init will start it back up should it ever die. Be sure to use 'nodetach' on the pppd command line though, or pppd will background itself and init will think it died and try to start up another instance.


----------



## CedarJustin

Alright, I can't get any sort of connection between my TiVo and cable modem. Here is what I have.....

Cable Modem > Linksys Router > WinXP > Serial > TiVo Series 1 with 3.0

I have tried everything. I have lowered the port speed on my COM1 all the way down to 9600. I changed its properties in Device Manager, I changed its properties when I setup a modem. I changed the prefix to ,#296.

I've followed Otto's directions perfectly (other than changing the port speed to 9600 later on).
I've tried DHCP
I've tried specifying an address between 192.168.1.100-200
I've tried using HyperTerminal and have never gotten any input back from the TiVo.

Help! What else can I try! I've been without TiVo for 3 months and I'm going crazy!

Is there anything I can do to at least make sure that my TiVo is able to talk to my computer? Can I somehow test my port to see if it actually works?

Thanks
Justin


----------



## CedarJustin

i found my mistake, i'm too embarrassed to admit what it is

<walks away quietly with tail between his legs>


----------



## Laserfan

> _Originally posted by CedarJustin _
> *i found my mistake, i'm too embarrassed to admit what it is
> 
> <walks away quietly with tail between his legs> *


C'mon CedarJustin, we all make mistakes all the time! To make a post that just says "never mind" is only compounding yours! Tell us, we will forgive you.


----------



## Otto

Fast guess: Had it plugged into the IR port by mistake?


----------



## albrandwood

> _Originally posted by kerflop _
> *Well I have just attempted to set up a serail connection between my Tivo and my PC running XP. However once I connected the two toghter, the Tivo begins to hum/buzz... When I unplug the connection it stops... I am very lost, any suggestions?
> 
> Bob *


The TiVo begins to hum? or you get a hum via the speakers on the TV?

If its the former, I've no idea ...

If its the latter, try attaching a length of copper wire (picture hanging wire is fine) to the two machines (I undid a case screw on each, and wound it around those).

Ashley


----------



## DVDerek

GREAT! Count me as a "success story". I'm gonna test this for the next few days and then I'll be calling the Telco and canceling the land line! Of course, this just makes me a slave to the cable company, but oh well.

Now, I've gotta save up and get myself a wireless router so I can be free of more cables (yes, I know I'd still have to wire the tivo). God I hate wires.


----------



## CedarJustin

Alright, I figure out my dumb mistake, but I still can't get it working (although i've made progress).

I can get my connection regonized (through HyperTerminal). I have my port connection set at 9600, I figure that I can test it at higher levels once I get it to work fine.

Here's what my port's log file says-

"10-15-2002 16:57:00.096 - Recv: ~
10-15-2002 16:57:00.096 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-15-2002 16:57:00.096 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
10-15-2002 16:57:00.096 - Unknown Response
10-15-2002 16:57:00.106 - Recv: }
10-15-2002 16:57:00.106 - Unknown Response
10-15-2002 16:57:00.106 - Recv: "}&} } } } }%
10-15-2002 16:57:00.106 - Unknown Response
10-15-2002 16:57:00.116 - Recv: }
10-15-2002 16:57:00.116 - Unknown Response
10-15-2002 16:57:00.116 - Recv: &} } <ff><ae>}'}"}(
10-15-2002 16:57:00.116 - Unknown Response
10-15-2002 16:57:00.126 - Recv: }
10-15-2002 16:57:00.126 - Unknown Response
10-15-2002 16:57:00.126 - Recv: "yg~
10-15-2002 16:57:00.126 - Unknown Response
10-15-2002 16:57:03.101 - Recv: ~
10-15-2002 16:57:03.101 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-15-2002 16:57:03.101 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!}!} }4
10-15-2002 16:57:03.101 - Unknown Response
10-15-2002 16:57:03.101 - Answering the call.
10-15-2002 16:57:03.111 - Recv: }
10-15-2002 16:57:03.111 - Unknown Response
10-15-2002 16:57:03.121 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-15-2002 16:57:03.121 - Connection established at 9600bps.
10-15-2002 16:57:03.121 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-15-2002 16:57:03.121 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-15-2002 16:57:06.706 - Hanging up the modem.
10-15-2002 16:57:06.706 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-15-2002 16:57:08.709 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
10-15-2002 16:57:08.709 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-15-2002 16:57:08.709 - Initializing modem.
10-15-2002 16:57:08.709 - Waiting for a call.
10-15-2002 16:57:19.705 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-15-2002 16:57:19.705 - Initializing modem.
10-15-2002 16:57:19.705 - Waiting for a call.
10-15-2002 16:57:20.145 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-15-2002 16:57:20.145 - Initializing modem.
10-15-2002 16:57:20.155 - Waiting for a call.
10-15-2002 16:57:28.707 - Recv: +
10-15-2002 16:57:28.707 - Unknown Response
10-15-2002 16:57:28.707 - Recv: ++
10-15-2002 16:57:28.707 - Unknown Response
10-15-2002 16:57:29.709 - Recv: A
10-15-2002 16:57:29.709 - Unknown Response
10-15-2002 16:57:29.709 - Recv: TH<cr>
10-15-2002 16:57:29.709 - Unknown Response
10-15-2002 16:57:46.263 - Passthrough On
10-15-2002 16:57:56.267 - Passthrough Off
10-15-2002 16:57:56.267 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
10-15-2002 16:57:56.267 - Initializing modem.
10-15-2002 16:57:56.267 - Waiting for a call."

Does that help at all?
What else do you need to know? using 3.0, series 1, dialing ,#296, behind router with DHCP.

Justin


----------



## CedarJustin

Success story here!
After my thousands of mistakes and foolish dealings, I have finally succeeded. The key? I had to set an IP range for my TiVo connection.

Thanks for everyone's help. I am now done with my 2 months away from TiVo. How could I last that long?


----------



## hexum411

I was Following Ottos Guide Perfectly and still no success, so i decided to mess around a little bit. I did everything exactly the same but instead of selecting "Accept incoming Connections" i decided to try "Connect Directly to another Computer" and it ended up working Great, it works good and fast. So for all of you with the same problem, give it a try, it may work for you.
By the way I have a SOny TIvo Series 1, Winxp, DLINK 4 port router, and am going through a serial cable (tivo serial cable connected to a null modem adapter connected to a gender changer)


----------



## bmoura

> _Originally posted by gwn21 _
> *Has anyone tried the Ethernet Connection with the NEW Series2 80 Hour unit, that now comes with software v.3.2.0???
> 
> From the looks of it the v.3.0 BackDoor code doesn't work....
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=77497
> 
> GWN21 *


OK, that may explain why the Ethernet Connection doesn't work here.

I tried it with the ,#401 prefix and a Netgear USB/Ethernet adapter on a Series 2 80 Hour Tivo box with no luck.


----------



## dobosdelights

I think the key is to be sure to unplug the Tivo box and then replug it in after making your USB/ethernet connections.

My setup didn't work either until I did the unplug/replug thing.

BTW, I am connecting through a Linksys USB Network Adapter USB100M to a Linksys Etherfast Cable/DSL Router BEFSR41.

FWIW, the Tivo box doesn't show up in Network Places, just my XP box and my Printer Server. I am assuming it just uses the router to connect directly to the internet through the router's DHCP settings.

Kevin Dobo-Hoffman
Dobo's Delights Bake Shoppe
Piqua Ohio
www.dobosdelights.com


----------



## trubin

Network Places are manually configured, or deligated from the domain controller, via WINS/DNS type porotocol. netbui may also allow browsing in this fasion, but not eactly available on linux. Its kinda like asking for a copy of IE for unix. 

To map the drive on using a PC, the samba server would need to be installed and started on bootup.

DHCP is a connection leasing service, that has been adopted as a standard on all network platforms, and can be served from devices, or servers.


----------



## captaintemerity

> _Originally posted by hutchca _*Wireless Info:*
> There is one wireless solution being developed for Series 1 Tivos.
> The "TiVo AirNET" is not available yet but can be pre-ordered from 9th Tee.
> For Series 2 TiVo's there is no support for USB Wireless Adapters.
> This is because there is no interface to configure the wireless specific parameters.
> One possible solution is to use a standard USB ethernet adapter and connect a wireless bridge. [/B]


I have a Tivo2 and have just received the 3Com USB-to-Ethernet adapter, and a D-Link Wireless Bridge (DWL-810). I've got an existing D-Link wireless network based off a DI-713P.

The bridge is connected through a switch to the Tivo's adapter (so I'm using a regulat patch cable instead of the crossover it comes with). I tested the bridge with my laptop first through the switch and it seems fine, but I'm not able to connect with the Tivo itself.

I keep seeing stuff saying I need to be running a DHCP server, but there's no real details to it. Otherwise, I think I have everything set up correctly.

Any advice? If this works out, it could be what gets rid of my phone line.


----------



## captaintemerity

Scratch the last post. Right after, I saw a note from someone saying that you need to unplug and replug in the Tivo to get it to recognize the USB adapter.

It's always the simple stuff.

Just connected wirelessly and updated the unit. I'm elated.


----------



## seven

I don't know much about networking and I've read many posts on here about how to get the Tivo to work over the ethernet. I think maybe I've read too much and just keep confusing myself more, so could someone please help me.

I don't have a phone line, so my Tivo is at my parents house and I only watch it on the weekend. This week I got hooked up with a cable modem, so I'm wanting to try and get it to connect that way.

Currently, my TV is down stairs and my cable modem is upstairs, so I don't think I could easily run a cable to connect. So, I'd like to do it wirelessly. I know that the Tivo will not recognize a wireless adapter though. I was wondering if instead I could split my cable and have 1 line to Tivo and 1 to the cable modem and then have a wireless router there such as Linksys BEFW11S4 which would connect to the Tivo through one of the supported USB adapters. Then, I could use a Linksys WUSB11 adapter to connect my laptop to the router wirelessly. Or would that not work? Or, is there a better/cheaper way to do it?

BTW, my Tivo is a Series 2.

Thanks,
7


----------



## mdscott

> _Originally posted by seven _
> *I don't know much about networking and I've read many posts on here about how to get the Tivo to work over the ethernet. I think maybe I've read too much and just keep confusing myself more, so could someone please help me.
> 
> I don't have a phone line, so my Tivo is at my parents house and I only watch it on the weekend. This week I got hooked up with a cable modem, so I'm wanting to try and get it to connect that way.
> 
> Currently, my TV is down stairs and my cable modem is upstairs, so I don't think I could easily run a cable to connect. So, I'd like to do it wirelessly. I know that the Tivo will not recognize a wireless adapter though. I was wondering if instead I could split my cable and have 1 line to Tivo and 1 to the cable modem and then have a wireless router there such as Linksys BEFW11S4 which would connect to the Tivo through one of the supported USB adapters. Then, I could use a Linksys WUSB11 adapter to connect my laptop to the router wirelessly. Or would that not work? Or, is there a better/cheaper way to do it?
> 
> BTW, my Tivo is a Series 2.
> 
> Thanks,
> 7 *


No idea if better or cheaper... but our Series two is connected thusly:
TiVo --> CompUSA USB to Ethernet adapter --> Intel 4 port hub --> linkSys PowerLine Adapter (PLEBR10) --> Apt 120V AC --> LinkSys PowerLine Adapter (PLEBR10) --> LinkSys Wireless Router (BEFW11S4 -- serves as a WAP for our home LAN) --> DSL Modem

TiVo is happy as a clam. The hub near the TiVo also supports an Apple AirPort base station so we use the wireless laptops at either end of the house,

mds


----------



## seven

Thanks, Amazon has the powerline adapters for $80 so that would be $160 for 2 + I'd still need a router (I think). 

They have the wireless cable router for $99 and the WUSB11 adapter for $50 (after $10 rebate which ends tomorrow) so it seems this way will be a little cheaper. 

I'm just hoping someone can tell me that it's going to work (or not) before spending $150 on it.

7


----------



## captaintemerity

A wireless router should be pretty cheap. About $100-$130 at your local store (check the weekly ads from Best Buy and whatnot). I got the 3Com USB adapter for the Tivo2 on the 9thTee site for about $20 with shipping, so you can't go wrong there. The bridge was another $100 though, and I could only find it online.

I'd say if you're already looking to do a wireless network for other reasons, like multiple computers, game systems or whatever, then go for it. If not, well, then I can see that it's a lot of money to spend and you may just want to stick with the phone.


----------



## captaintemerity

A wireless router should be pretty cheap. About $100-$130 at your local store (check the weekly ads from Best Buy and whatnot). I got the 3Com USB adapter for the Tivo2 on the 9thTee site for about $20 with shipping, so you can't go wrong there. The bridge was another $100 though, and I could only find it online.

I'd say if you're already looking to do a wireless network for other reasons, like multiple computers, game systems or whatever, then go for it. If not, well, then I can see that it's a lot of money to spend and you may just want to stick with the phone.


----------



## seven

Well, I don't have a phone now, so I figured even though it costs a little to get set up I'll save about $30/mo by not getting one. And, I have a laptop and would like to be able to use it in different rooms, so I kind of wanted a wireless network anyway. I ordered the Linksys wireless router for $99 and WUSB11 adapter for $59 (-$10 rebate) from Amazon. Minus a $30 GC it was about $125 which I didn't think was too bad. Of course, I still need to get a USB ethernet adapter for the Tivo, but that shouldn't be too much.

7


----------



## pukka

will the network work in the uk with the same number??

many Thanks

Paul


----------



## mg058

I am trying to get ppp over serial working (modem died). My environment is Philips Series 1 TiVo -> TiVo Serial cable -> Null Modem Cable -> laptop (win2k) -> Wireless LynkSys Router

The "Connecting" phase reports (Failed. Service not answering.) on each attempt. Here's my modem log in case someone can spot something here. If this looks normal, can anyone point me to other diagnostic information that I should look at?

Thanks...

11-05-2002 22:21:35.469 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
11-05-2002 22:21:35.469 - Initializing modem.
11-05-2002 22:21:35.479 - Waiting for a call.
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Recv: ~
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Interpreted response: Ring
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINE_NEWCALL
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_OFFERING
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Recv: }
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Recv: !} }4}"
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Recv: }
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Recv: &} } } 
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Recv: }
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Recv: <88>
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Recv: <c5>}'}"}(
11-05-2002 22:21:47.376 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:47.386 - Recv: }
11-05-2002 22:21:47.386 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:47.386 - Recv: "z$~
11-05-2002 22:21:47.386 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:50.381 - Recv: ~
11-05-2002 22:21:50.381 - Interpreted response: Ring
11-05-2002 22:21:50.381 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINEDEVSTATE_RINGING(0x1)
11-05-2002 22:21:50.381 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
11-05-2002 22:21:50.381 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:50.381 - Recv: }
11-05-2002 22:21:50.381 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:50.381 - Recv: !} }4}"
11-05-2002 22:21:50.381 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - Recv: }
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - Recv: &} } } 
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - TSP(0000): Answering Call
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - Answering the call.
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_ACCEPTED
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - Recv: }
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - Recv: <88>
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - Recv: <c5>}'}"}(
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - Recv: }
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - Recv: "z$~
11-05-2002 22:21:50.391 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:21:50.401 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
11-05-2002 22:21:50.401 - Connection established at 115200bps.
11-05-2002 22:21:50.401 - Error-control off or unknown.
11-05-2002 22:21:50.401 - Data compression off or unknown.
11-05-2002 22:21:50.401 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
11-05-2002 22:22:20.404 - Read: Total: 508, Per/Sec: 13, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
11-05-2002 22:22:23.438 - TSP(0000): Dropping call
11-05-2002 22:22:23.438 - Hanging up the modem.
11-05-2002 22:22:23.438 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
11-05-2002 22:22:25.441 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
11-05-2002 22:22:25.441 - Unknown Response
11-05-2002 22:22:25.441 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
11-05-2002 22:22:25.441 - Initializing modem.
11-05-2002 22:22:25.451 - Waiting for a call.
11-05-2002 22:22:25.451 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
11-05-2002 22:22:25.451 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
11-05-2002 22:22:25.451 - TSP(0000): Dropping call
11-05-2002 22:22:25.451 - TSP(0000): Closing Call


----------



## kemcards

Thanks to this site, I got one of those 3Com adapters from TigerDirect almost six months ago. Now that I finally have 3.0, I checked back for the instructions and set it up.

I have a D-Link wireless router (713P) that you can also use as a regular Ethernet router. I have my computers set up with wireless connections, but since the router is close to the TV I used a simple Ethernet connection for the Tivo. 

My Tivo is an AT&T model which just got 3.0. At first I didn't think to reboot it, and it didn't recognize the USB adapter. Once I rebooted, it worked great, and now I don't have a phone cord snaking across my living room! Hurray!

Thanks to all of you who post helpful info like this on the Tivo Community website.

KEM


----------



## flightrisk

First, I want to thank Otto and everyone who's posted in this thread. I was wracking my head trying to figure out why it wasn't working.

As a few others have reported, using DHCP on the connection was a major stumbling block. WinXP and TiVo logs would both report a successful connection, and the router logs would show an HTTP request, but there was never any response and the test call would fail. I couldn't ping the TiVo, so that was strange. Assigning an IP range was the only way I could get it to work.

One other stumbling block that I had -- when editing the mdmhayes.inf file in WinXP, my editor (gvim) created a backup file mdmhayes.inf~, and Windows happily used the original file instead of the updated one. Took a while before I noticed that in the modem log. Doh!

I have a Sony SVR-2000 (unmodified!) <-> WinXP <-> Linksys BEFSR41 <-> Verizon DSL (Westell).


----------



## DJRobX

mgo058: Check your "baud" rate settings, looks like the PC and the TiVo aren't communicating at the same speed.

-- Rob


----------



## jpirone

OK, Maybe I should just scour the web for a USB-Ethernet adapter that is absolutely on the (un)approved list. Got a Siemens from CompUSA, but I don't think it is specifically the one that's on the (un)approved list. I have a Linksys 4 port that utilizes DHCP, and get connection, but then it says the service is unavailable. The Tivo is daisy chained through a second hub however, might that be the issue??? I think I may try to connect directly to the linksys and see what happens.


----------



## mostman

Is it confirmed that the WUSB11 doesn't work? Sure would make things easier.

-Mike


----------



## High Speed Dubb

_PS: Taken care of... see my next post_
I'm having problems getting a PPP via serial connection to work. This is with Windows XP (home), and the Tivo is a series 1 with software version 3.0. From the terminal output test suggested in Otto's guide, it looks like communication is going okay. For that matter, a connection does show up in "Network Connections" when I try to initiate a test (or normal) call. But the call always ends up with a "Failed. Service unavailable" message. I've tried this at 9600 and seen the same result.

I'd appreciate any suggestions. In case my modem log will help out, here's what I've got from it:

11-27-2002 17:59:02.046 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
11-27-2002 17:59:02.046 - Initializing modem.
11-27-2002 17:59:02.046 - Waiting for a call.
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Recv: ~
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Interpreted response: Ring
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Recv: }
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Recv: !} }4}"
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Recv: }
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Recv: &} } } 
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Recv: }
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Recv: }%}&} 
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Recv: }
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Recv: }><ef>}'}
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Recv: "
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Recv: }(}"'+~
11-27-2002 17:59:44.687 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Recv: ~
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Interpreted response: Ring
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Answering the call.
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Recv: }
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Recv: !} }4}"
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Recv: }
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Recv: &} } } 
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Recv: }
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Recv: }%}&} 
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Recv: }
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Recv: }><ef>}'}
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Recv: "
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Recv: }(}"'+~
11-27-2002 17:59:47.703 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 17:59:47.718 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
11-27-2002 17:59:47.718 - Connection established at 115200bps.
11-27-2002 17:59:47.718 - Error-control off or unknown.
11-27-2002 17:59:47.718 - Data compression off or unknown.
11-27-2002 18:00:17.718 - Read: Total: 605, Per/Sec: 16, Written: Total: 5740, Per/Sec: 190
11-27-2002 18:02:17.718 - Read: Total: 703, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 6969, Per/Sec: 10
11-27-2002 18:02:55.437 - Hanging up the modem.
11-27-2002 18:02:55.437 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
11-27-2002 18:02:57.437 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
11-27-2002 18:02:57.437 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
11-27-2002 18:02:57.437 - Unknown Response
11-27-2002 18:02:57.437 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
11-27-2002 18:02:57.437 - Initializing modem.
11-27-2002 18:02:57.437 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## DarkHelmet

For what its worth, the DTivo 3.1 release worked out-of-the-box on my Series1 (hughes) + Turbonet card with ,#401.

But it seems the 3.1 DirecTivo release doesn't include USB support.


----------



## High Speed Dubb

Yay! It turns out I mistyped my subnet. The serial connection is now working fine.


----------



## High Speed Dubb

_PS: I eventually picked up the Farallon USB ethernet adapter from Computer Geeks. It's working just fine._

It's me again...

This time I'm having trouble getting an ethernet connection to work. (A PPP over serial connection is working fine, but it would be nice to be able to have the calls work even if the computer isn't on.)

The dialing step always fails after about a minute, with a "(Failed. Couldn't connect.)" message.

This is with an SMC 7000BR router and a 3Com USB ethernet adapter, on a series 2 Tivo with software version 3.2. The Tivo was unplugged for a couple minutes before trying to connect. It doesn't show up in the SMC's DHCP clients list, so that could be the source of the trouble.

Thanks again for any hints.


----------



## Xcelsior

New TiVo owner as of yesterday and thanks to all of you who've blazed the trail. With your experimentation and experience, I've now been able to hook my new Series 2 to my DSL network wirelessly! And my wife thanks you for not requiring us to have telephone wire strewn all over the place.

The set-up:

TiVo series 2
Linksys USB100M
Linksys WET11
Apple Airport Basestation (Version 1)
Alcatel 1000

My only issue came in setting up the connection the first time and having the ethernet cable come loose from the USB100M (it's an odd connector that requires everything to be just so). Once I played around with it and secured the wire, it connected just fine to the network.

Now to find out all the cool stuff a TiVo can do!

Thanks agaiin everyone!!


----------



## fr3d

So, we all know that the HDVR2 doesn't support native USB broadband but I was thinking what we could do to enable it!

As I understand it the HDVR2 and the new Series 2 units have signed kernels (using El-Gamal keys) do we know if they are signed with the same key material? If so we could take the kernel from a Series 2 SA and put it on the HDVR2 and it should verify. Assuming that the way they disabled it was by not including the NIC drivers or the USB hub drivers in the kernel I think this would get us taken care of.

Now if they use loadable drivers vs kernel compiled drivers we may still be OK because we could take the drivers over, update the signature file to reference the new legitimately signed files and once again we should be OK.

Does this sound feasible?

Fr3d


----------



## inaka

For those of us who require our TiVo's to have a Static IP, will installing the TurboNet CD installer from silicondust.com do the trick in 3.1?

I just got the 3.1 update, and need to have my TiVo use a Static IP. Please let me know if I can yank out the HD, and re-install the TurboNet driver from that CD, thanks.


----------



## psperry

Where do you find the modem log? I am trying to figure out why I am getting the error -- "Failed while configuring."


----------



## NCTiVo

A quick note to thank everyone for their efforts. I was able to connect my Tivo Series 2 to my home network via a linksys USB100M with no problem. It worked like a champ and I am loving life.

Again, thanks for blazing the trail.

Doug


----------



## ALooneyGuy

Otto or anyone,

Did Otto's FAQ's end up being hosted somewhere else? I now have the null modem cable I needed, but Otto's FAQ page finally disappeared, as promised.


----------



## ALooneyGuy

OK, I found it back on page 2. I tried that link last night, but it didn't work for me. Today, it is working.


----------



## pafischer

> _Originally posted by Saturn49 _
> 
> 
> *sigh*. Real routers (like those made by Cisco) wouldn't bother to include a DHCP server. I think what you are referring to is those little NAT boxes that Linksys sells, and calls a router (when, in fact, they don't do routing in the conventional sense). [/B]


Actually a lot of Cisco routers now do DHCP. You just need to be running 12.1 or 12.2 code. I forget which. Try upgrading the code on your router.

DHCP works on most smaller Cisco routers, but not the older ones like the 2500 series. At least that was the state last time I checked.


----------



## DuncanBlk

I just got a Series 2. What USB Ethernet adapters are compatible? I picked up a 3Com 3C460 and the link and activity lights just blink back and forth, no DHCP lease was picked up by the adapter, and the test call with the ",#401" prefix doesn't work either....


----------



## DuncanBlk

Originally posted by Otto
Describe your setup in detail. There's a lot of things that can go wrong with routing, and without detailed info about how you're hooked to what, nobody can help you.

I'll tell you this: if you want a USB-Ethernet that actually *works*, I can recommend the Linksys USB100TX. Restarted Tivo, it got a DHCP lease right away, calls work just fine. Oddly enough though, the status lights on the ethernet adapter don't ever come on, even though I've got a link light on the hub/router.


----------



## ccooperev

fyi, I noticed that Otto's list has moved to a new address: http://www.lan.com/otto/tivo3xp/


----------



## Joe Schmuck

Yes, I read these threads like crazy before I purchased my USB to ethernet adapter. I must say, for 30 bucks, the Belkin adapter was well worth it. Not a single problem and I'm running a D-Link DI-614+ wireless router. Of course the TiVo isn't wireless, not yet, but it's working. I have noticed one thing, the downloads are slow. Heck, it might as well be a 28K modem, but now my TiVo doesn't have to dial long distance to get the downloads.

Thanks everyone for your posts.

Merry Christmas,
Joe


----------



## TimTrace

Greetings:

Regarding ethernetted TiVos and basic firewall security:

Does anyone know what IPs, ports and whether UDP or TCP connections are required?

Is there a way to assign a static IP to the TiVo, from the TiVo?

Has anyone had any luck with reserving an IP on the DHCP server by MAC address, and thereby forcing their TiVo to stick to a static IP?

With a USB ethernet adapter, is the MAC static, or will it change with every restart?

Best regards,

Tim ==


----------



## Joe Schmuck

> _Originally posted by TimTrace _
> *Greetings:
> 
> Regarding ethernetted TiVos and basic firewall security:
> 
> Does anyone know what IPs, ports and whether UDP or TCP connections are required?
> 
> Is there a way to assign a static IP to the TiVo, from the TiVo?
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with reserving an IP on the DHCP server by MAC address, and thereby forcing their TiVo to stick to a static IP?
> 
> With a USB ethernet adapter, is the MAC static, or will it change with every restart?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Tim == *


Hey Tim,

Well I'm gonna drop my two cents for you but sorry I can't answer all the questions your asking.

I'm running a D-Link DI-614+ Wireless Router hooked to a DSL Modem connected using PPPoE. The router makes all the changes and on my ethernet connections it's plain ole TCP/IP access to the internet. I use the standard basic configurations and have only changed the password to Admin.

I'm using the Belkin FD5050 (if I remember the model correctly) USB to Ethernet adapter.

My TiVo is plugged into an UPS. This will prevent the brownouts from killing my TiVo.

My TiVo IP address has changed a few times from 192.168.0.102 to 192.168.0.101 and I'm certain it's beccause I have cycled power to my router and modem and of course the TiVo. All works great every time. The port, I'm not certain but I think it's using port 80.

About the IP address. It seams that my belkin adapter could care less which IP address it uses. Like mentioned above, I have cycled power on the router and TiVo, at different times and not always both units. The IP addresses seem to be assigned by the router on a first come first serve basis.

My router have a NAT firewall. Again, I am using the defaults and haven't changed anything to the firewall to either allow or reject specific internet addresses.

Assigning a Static address to your USB/Ethernet adapter can be done if, and only if your router can assign an IP address to a MAC address. As you know every ethernet connection has a unique MAC address so that should work. My router doesn't have that option otherwise I would have tried that but like I said, my configuration works no matter what. I can kill and device and plug it back in, everything will work fine.

I hope this works for you but here is a simple solution, assign your computers and other devices to IP addresses of 192.168.0.105 or higher and that leaves open 192.168.0.100 for the first device not assigned.

Joe


----------



## TimTrace

Joe, thanks for sharing your configuration and experience.

I'm hoping to construct a static route through my firewall for TiVo communications. I'll want to make explicit allowances for ports, protocols, IP addresses and/or URLs. Perhaps someone else here has already beaten that horse for me...

Thanks again,

Tim ==


----------



## Joe Schmuck

Tim,
Are you having problems with the firewall?


----------



## TimTrace

Not yet. Just wanted to get my ducks in a row before proceeding. 

Problem is, I just found this thread...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...stid=910836&highlight=usb+ethernet#post910836

...and I'm not happy.

Apparently, USB Ethernet support is disallowed on HDVR2 running 3.1 :-<

Best regards,

Tim ==


----------



## HTH

I've got 2 standalone TiVos both hooked up with Turbonets and configured identically. But one of them still is using the modem even though I've set it up with the ",#401" string. Removing the string and reinstating it hasn't resolved the problem. I thought that if there was a networking problem that the call would just fail when using the Ethernet connection, not revert back to the modem.

It has worked before, and I've been able to telnet into both the TiVos to rip closed captions (running diffs between recordings on both to catch dropped captions). Now I can't get in via telnet to either one.


----------



## SeattleGuy

All,

I've read all the messages in this thread and carefully followed the FAQ for hooking up my Tivo (newly upgraded to 3.1) to a Windows XP box using the included Tivo serial cable. After much fiddling (Thanks Otto for your great FAQ), I finally got to the point where my Sony DirecTV SAT-T60 was connecting to my freshly installed Windows XP Professional box (as evidenced by the user connection icon popping up on XP). 

I'm now completely stuck. Every time I do a test call, Tivo gets to Negotiating, and after a few minutes, fails with:

Failed while negotiating. 

My Windows XP box has Internet connectivy through an AT&T Broadband cable modem. It's connected to a hub, where the cable modem is plugged into, along with several other home computers. All the other computers pull an externally routable IP address directly from AT&T's DHCP server. However, the TV doesn't seem to be able to obtain an IP. When I run ipconfig on the XP box, the RAS server shows a 169.xxx internal Windows IP.

Am I missing something? Will this configuration not work correctly with a cable modem? I don't have a router of any kind and am suspicious that I need one, but thought I'd post here first for any help.

Thanks in advanced to you all,

Steve


----------



## TheWolfen

I've got a DirecTivo running 2.5 and it has a Turbonet card installed, which has been working for about 6 months. About 2 weeks ago (with no config changes), the daily calls (and any test calls) started failing with a Service Unavailable message. The system still talks to the outside world (ping), including the address it is trying to connect to. The logs indicate an Invalid Request, and it looks like it is missing the content length for the post command, but I could be wrong.

My questions are: First, somewhat unrelated to this thread, anybody have any idea what's wrong? Second, as I understand it, the newest release for this unit is 3.1. Is it still being rolled out? Anyway to force an update if that is the case? I'm just thinking that since Turbonet is supported directly in 3.x, that may help.

Thanks in advance.

-David


----------



## selmo

Well, my Phillips SA's modem was finally fried thanks to a pacbell linesman working on our neighbor's lines (phone line surge protector also died, but took tivo modem with it ). I decided to get a TurboNet from 9thTee to replace it, and the +16MB memory upgrade as a bonus.

I installed the surface mount memory chips OK, that works. But I can't get the TurboNet card to do much. It's installed snugly, and the link light is green (sometimes flashing slowly). I've set the dialing prefix to ,#401, but I get "Failed Can't Connect". OK, checking further, my DHCP server has NOT assigned an address to Tivo. I've rebooted endless times, swapped cables, and tried different network diagnostics to see if I can isolate just Tivo and DHCP server (linksys router) to see if I can at least ping Tivo. Nothing goes.

I check the Tivo logs and see this in the kernel log (every time it boots) :

KERNEL: ax88796 : updated tlb entry 2 to 1M
KERNEL: ax88796 : NIC not found at 0xf4000000
KERNEL: ax88796 : driver installation failed
KERNEL: ax88796 : /lib/modules/ax88796.o init_module: device or resources busy

(which is, btw, the same as I see when the TurboNet is removed). I assume that should say something more happy if the card's drivers are installed and working?

My Fluke NetTool doesn't show any packets coming from the TurboNet, either during boot or during a call attempt (although the TurboNet's link indicator does flash from time to time, but I'm not sure if that's just some sort of broadcast / status or an actual attempt by Tivo to communicate that isn't making it out...they seem kinda random) The fluke also doesn't show any IP address on the Tivo side of the connection or any protocol requests (DHCP request, UPD, etc). But the fluke does confirm the physical / electrical link is OK. 

The Tivo log also shows the dialing attempt using the "old modem" All this implies to me that Tivo does not recognize the TurboNet for whatever reason...wrong / outdated drivers, or a faulty TurboNet card.

I'm running 3.0-01-1-000 software, and I haven't run any scripts, installers, telnet, bash, or anything else. (just a second B drive added a couple years back--pre 1.3 days). 

I was able to get it to phone home using Otto's XP, serial cable PPP instructions (on the same network, so I know the firewall and overall the network setup not the problem).

Should I run the script / boot CD from silicondust and see if nic_install program's debug options can tell me anything more, or maybe update the drivers? I didn't want to introduce any new variables or possible problems unnecessarily--my understanding is 3.0 should work using the ,#401 without any additional driver updates...correct? I would like to get telnet access at some point, but right now I'm just trying to get the basic NIC to work...

Or should I go straight to 9thtee and get an exchange?

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks
Lars


----------



## MikeSTL

i think i got it working. the phone passed. now just to wait and see. im using the linksys usb100m on ms mn-100 router.


----------



## Beans0063

Weeks of missed Tivo and hours of work trying to get serial PPP to work are driving me mad!

I have a Netgear router which does DHCP and NAT. My XP box is getting an IP address of 192.168.0.2. Router is doing DHCP for 192.168.0.2-192.168.0.10.

If I was to assign a static IP pool for the TCP/IP properties of the incoming connection, would that be on 192.168.0.11 - 192.168.0.12? My router only allows one IP for the DMZ, would that be my XP box's IP or one from the pool? 

I am also concerned that the subnet for my XP ethernet adapter is 255.255.255.0 but the subnet for the XP PPP adapter RAS Server is 255.255.255.255 - will this prevent Arp from working?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ZachieKC

Ok, here's my problem. I have been foaming at the mouth for a TiVo since a friend did a demo on his a few months ago. Well, since I do not have a phone line, when another friend mentioned the TurboNet connection and what not, I started moving my TiVo wheels in motion. (yeah, there really is a question coming up). I bought a Tivo box (Phillips HSR 212, 20 hrs) with a bad modem on eBay. I also bouth the TurboNet card, a Linksys router (BEFSR41) and have set up everything per instructions from everyone on this board and elsewhere. My problem is that now that I'm hooked up and trying to dial in with my ,#401, it won't connect. I have a sneaking suspicion that my software may not be 3.0 (if not, I'm screwed, I know), but I can't get to the main screen because it keeps pushing me to go through the "guided setup". The person I purchased it from was absolutely no help and didn't include the user guide or anything. I've read these posts to no end and have gotten to my "whiney" stage. Can anyone help?!?! BTW, I'm like the least technical person in the world, so *VERY* layman instructions are appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Mojo_Voyeur

Otto, I don't know how to thank you.

I moved to a new apartment last Thanksgiving, and my roommate and I don't want a land line, we have our cell phones.

My poor TiVo has been sitting there without guide data for 2 months.

We have high speed Internet, and with a little tweaking of Otto's suggestions I finally got PPP to work, and I'm here to report what I did in case someone in the future has a similar scenario as mine and hits roadblocks in setting it up.

Most folks have that Linksys broadband router, but here we use the DLink 614+ wireless access router connected to our DSL.

I put my wireless laptop near the TiVo and connected the TiVo serial cable and necessities (after running out to Radio Shack and spending only $14) for things like "null modem" (funny word) and "gender bender" (even funnier).

After about 2 hours of changing settings and panicking because I was about to run out of battery power on the laptop (the power plug is at work) the darn TiVo finally finished successfully connecting and downloading all new guide data. It took 2 times but it did it.

It was necessary for me to assign an IP address range just above my DLink DHCP range, and also had to turn on VPN (PPTP) enabling. If you have a DLink 614+, do that along with what Otto and everyone else recommended and your set.

I can't believe I got TiVo guide data without a land line. What a great Saturday project.

Later
Mojo


----------



## bullshmit

SeattleGuy/Beans,

Try to change your connection setting to the specified IP range that agrees w/ the specified IP range of your router, rather than using the DHCP setting. This did the trick for me and a few others on this forum.

Hope that helps!


----------



## golfgod

I'm having problems with my Netgear 802.11 b router. Changed the dialing prefix as recommended, did the whole restart thing, but can't any further than prepare. Netgear device has 4 ethernet ports on the back, and I'm using a usb ethernet device directly from the Tivo to the Netgear with a 7 ft connector cord. Any help?


----------



## captaintemerity

Are you using a USB to Wi-Fi (802.11b) adapter directly on the Tivo? That doesn't work (yet), since it needs to be programmed and the Tivo doesn't have that capabilty (again, so far).

Go to your local Best Buy and get a Linksis Wireless Bridge (they have them on their web site, but have just started carrying them in their stores). It doesn't have to be programed at all, and it'll work as normal. Still, you have to combine it with a USB to Ethernet adapter as well.

If you're not using the USB Wireless adapter, and instead are using a USB-to-Ethernet plugged directly (by ethernet) into your router, the big thing I found was shutting the Tivo off and back on to have it find the adapter. Otherwise, it should work fine.

Hope this helps, but post if you have more questions.


----------



## mystery

Make sure you are using a "supported" usb ethernet adapter. I am also using a Netgear wireless router (MR314) and found through experience (and confirmed by reading posts by others in this forum) that the ones by Netgear, Microsoft, and Siemens (despite this last one being on the "supported" list) do not work.



> _Originally posted by golfgod _
> *I'm having problems with my Netgear 802.11 b router. Changed the dialing prefix as recommended, did the whole restart thing, but can't any further than prepare. Netgear device has 4 ethernet ports on the back, and I'm using a usb ethernet device directly from the Tivo to the Netgear with a 7 ft connector cord. Any help? *


----------



## juliel

OK. I've got a tivo 60 hour, software version 3.2, a D-Link 614+ router with an ibook on wireless, and a linksys usb ethernet adapter in back of the tivo. 

When i restart the tivo, no lights on the adapter. If i unplug and replug, lights come on - but does that break the chain of recognition? shouldn't the lights be coming on when i restart the tivo?

dialing is failing. DHCP server router thingy doesn't seem to see anything but my laptop on the network. did the ,#401, no passwords on my network, not sure what else? can anyone help me? must - have - tivo. it has already taken over my life but i will NOT cough up money monthly to bell south in order to watch it.

i know jack about computers, networking, etc so please bear with me and talk in small words


----------



## nelsof

Well, I could use some help getting my Tivo hooked up to use my cable modem. (My phone lines are horrible because they've been spliced for multiple lines, so I can't get Tivo to complete a program download via the phone.) I have a cable modem hooked up to a Netgear wireless router w/ firewall & print server (model FM114P). It works great - I'm connected to it right now. Yesterday, I bought a Netgear wireless USB adapter (model MA101) & plugged it into the back of the tivo. (Does it make a difference which USB port I use?) I set the prefix to ,#401, but Tivo seems to still want to use the phone & when I unplug the phone line it doesn't want to connect. 

Seems like there are several experts on the subject in this forum & I really don't know who else to ask about this. I'm not that technical & I've never even used one of these forums before. Do I have all of the right parts? Is there something I need to do to configure the USB adapter? Do I need to have my computer on and connected to the network for this to work? Any suggestions? I really appreciate your help.


----------



## 1283

At this time, you cannot use a wireless adaptor directly. You need a "supported" USB to ethernet adaptor, and either use a wired connection or a wireless bridge.


----------



## nelsof

OK, I'm going to return the Netgear adapter and pick up one of the Linksys ones. Once I have the USB Ethernet Adapter in place, then I connect this to my router, right? It's close to the Tivo, so I think I'll just use an ethernet cable and plug it into the back of the Netgear router. I'm assuming that the router is OK. It is described as doing static IP address assignment and has an internal DHCP server. (I don't know what that means, but I've seen it mentioned in previous threads.) Does it sound like I'm missing anything? 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## nelsof

Whoopeee, it's working!!! Thanks.


----------



## pastrami

I apologize for ressurecting this thread again, but this having been driving me mad!

So I've followed Otto's faq to the T and I still get an error on Tivo during a test call. My serial to tivo connection is working because I do see it when I've connected it through hyperterminal.

The only difference is that I have a linksys switch versus a router. will that cause any issues with DHCP? Or any ideas how I can setup it through a switch?

any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ccflyer

I'm stumped - 
Today I got a Linksys USB 2.0 10/100 Network Adapter (Model USB200M) from Amazon. I plugged the USB cable coming from the TIVO into the USB end of the adapter. I connected the adapter to an open port on the 4 port hub. (Netgear ethernet hub #EN104) The hub connects to a Linksys Router (BEFSR11) which connects to the cable modem. 
I shut down and rebooted EVERYTHING - TIVO, the hub, the router, the cable modem and the pc. I have green lights on where they should be - the adapter, the hub port, the router and the modem. I've changed the dialing prefix to " , # 401 " 
TIVO goes through its routine, placing the call, and the reports call failed??? 
What am I missing????


----------



## ashu

> _Originally posted by ccflyer _
> *I'm stumped -
> <snip>
> I've changed the dialing prefix to " , # 401 "
> TIVO goes through its routine, placing the call, and the reports call failed???
> What am I missing???? *


Remove all those spaces!


----------



## AllenPitt

I have a Series 2 tivo (80 hr) and have set it up with an ethernet cable/adapter & hooked it up to my router ---I've already done the set up & download (yesteday)..

Now I've set up the dialling prefix -- ,#401

Doesn't work--- "failed to get a connection" --Do I need to change the "phone number"? (currently has the phone # I use to download over phone line )...

I've changed 'detect dial tone' to "off" --any other settings I should change?


----------



## AllenPitt

Oops--never mind, I got it to work--I should read the other msgs before posting--I rebooted the tivo, THEN it worked fine --it's downloading over the cable modem/ethernet adaptoer now..

WOW! Many thanks to all who posted here!


----------



## pastrami

I get a connection from the tivo to my computer, I can see that an unregistered guest on the incoming connections. But for some reason it doesn't finish negotiating or disconnects.

Here's the log file. 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Recv: ~ 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Interpreted response: Ring 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}! 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Recv: }!} }4}"}&} } } 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Recv: } 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff> 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Recv: <90> 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.247 - Recv: }*}'}"} 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.247 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.247 - Recv: ( 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.247 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.247 - Recv: }"}9f~ 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.247 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.241 - Recv: ~ 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.241 - Interpreted response: Ring 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.241 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}! 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.241 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.241 - Recv: } 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.241 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.241 - Recv: !} }4}" 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.241 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.241 - Answering the call. 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.251 - Send: CLIENTSERVER 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.251 - Connection established at 115200bps. 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.251 - Error-control off or unknown. 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.251 - Data compression off or unknown. 
02-08-2003 22:21:25.254 - Read: Total: 612, Per/Sec: 18, Written: Total: 5653, Per/Sec: 188 
02-08-2003 22:23:25.257 - Read: Total: 710, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 6627, Per/Sec: 8 
02-08-2003 22:24:02.991 - Hanging up the modem. 
02-08-2003 22:24:02.991 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR. 
02-08-2003 22:24:04.994 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour. 
02-08-2003 22:24:04.994 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00> 
02-08-2003 22:24:04.994 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:24:04.994 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1 
02-08-2003 22:24:04.994 - Initializing modem. 
02-08-2003 22:24:04.994 - Waiting for a call. 
02-08-2003 22:24:34.727 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1 
02-08-2003 22:24:34.727 - Initializing modem. 
02-08-2003 22:24:34.727 - Waiting for a call. 
02-08-2003 22:25:42.214 - Recv: ~ 
02-08-2003 22:25:42.214 - Interpreted response: Ring 
02-08-2003 22:25:42.234 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}! 
02-08-2003 22:25:42.234 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:42.234 - Recv: }!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<ff><ff>D}%}'}"}(}"<8a>Y~ 
02-08-2003 22:25:42.234 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: ~ 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Interpreted response: Ring 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}! 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: } 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: !} }4}" 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: } 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: &} } } 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: } 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff> 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Answering the call. 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: D 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: }%}'}"} 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: ( 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: }"<8a>Y~ 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.238 - Send: CLIENTSERVER 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.238 - Connection established at 115200bps. 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.238 - Error-control off or unknown. 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.238 - Data compression off or unknown. 
02-08-2003 22:26:15.241 - Read: Total: 608, Per/Sec: 17, Written: Total: 373, Per/Sec: 12 
02-08-2003 22:28:15.244 - Read: Total: 706, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 622, Per/Sec: 2 
02-08-2003 22:28:52.928 - Hanging up the modem. 
02-08-2003 22:28:52.928 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR. 
02-08-2003 22:28:54.931 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.

And I got a couple of questions re: the setup, there are diff. things listed in the thread.

1. Should "allow others to make a private connection ... " be checked?

2. Under the "networking" tab, I hit properties on the TCP/IP, do you have the first item checked? "allow callers to access my local lan"

3. Can you tell me what the exact ip you've set?

4. Did you have to do anything on your router? Like forwarding ports for a specific IP?

thanks


----------



## bloozeman

All,

After reading this thread and picking up one of the Belkin USB F5D5050 10/100 adapters at CompUSA tonight (I'll have to take back the D-Link DUB-E100 I bought at best buy the other day cuz it's USB 2.0 and will not work at all) I finally have the broadband support working! I was stumped for about 5 minutes after following the steps with the Belkin but then I remembered that I have MAC filtering on my router (it's a WiFi gateway as well so I use MAC filtering along with WEP) so my new Tivo 80hr Series2 was getting rejected by it. 20 seconds later and a router reboot all is working like a charm.

Thanks to everyone on this thread and this community in general because if it wasn't for it I would have never known that the unit currently supports broadband and the "magic" prefix code to get it working.


----------



## ashu

FWIW - the D-Link USB 2.0 ethernet adapter (from Best Buy - perhaps the omdel number you mentio above?)worked for me. I bought it when I thought something was wrong with my settings with my Belkin, which worked before, stopped woprking for a while and now works again (which is why the D-Link went back)


----------



## pastrami

Any help on this ?

I get a connection from the tivo to my computer, I can see that an unregistered guest on the incoming connections. But for some reason it doesn't finish negotiating or disconnects.

Here's the log file. 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Recv: ~ 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Interpreted response: Ring 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}! 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Recv: }!} }4}"}&} } } 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Recv: } 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff> 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Recv: <90> 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.237 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.247 - Recv: }*}'}"} 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.247 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.247 - Recv: ( 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.247 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.247 - Recv: }"}9f~ 
02-08-2003 22:20:52.247 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.241 - Recv: ~ 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.241 - Interpreted response: Ring 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.241 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}! 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.241 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.241 - Recv: } 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.241 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.241 - Recv: !} }4}" 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.241 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.241 - Answering the call. 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.251 - Send: CLIENTSERVER 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.251 - Connection established at 115200bps. 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.251 - Error-control off or unknown. 
02-08-2003 22:20:55.251 - Data compression off or unknown. 
02-08-2003 22:21:25.254 - Read: Total: 612, Per/Sec: 18, Written: Total: 5653, Per/Sec: 188 
02-08-2003 22:23:25.257 - Read: Total: 710, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 6627, Per/Sec: 8 
02-08-2003 22:24:02.991 - Hanging up the modem. 
02-08-2003 22:24:02.991 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR. 
02-08-2003 22:24:04.994 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour. 
02-08-2003 22:24:04.994 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00> 
02-08-2003 22:24:04.994 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:24:04.994 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1 
02-08-2003 22:24:04.994 - Initializing modem. 
02-08-2003 22:24:04.994 - Waiting for a call. 
02-08-2003 22:24:34.727 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1 
02-08-2003 22:24:34.727 - Initializing modem. 
02-08-2003 22:24:34.727 - Waiting for a call. 
02-08-2003 22:25:42.214 - Recv: ~ 
02-08-2003 22:25:42.214 - Interpreted response: Ring 
02-08-2003 22:25:42.234 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}! 
02-08-2003 22:25:42.234 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:42.234 - Recv: }!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&<ff><ff>D}%}'}"}(}"<8a>Y~ 
02-08-2003 22:25:42.234 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: ~ 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Interpreted response: Ring 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}! 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: } 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: !} }4}" 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: } 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: &} } } 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: } 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff> 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Answering the call. 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: D 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: }%}'}"} 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: ( 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Recv: }"<8a>Y~ 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.228 - Unknown Response 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.238 - Send: CLIENTSERVER 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.238 - Connection established at 115200bps. 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.238 - Error-control off or unknown. 
02-08-2003 22:25:45.238 - Data compression off or unknown. 
02-08-2003 22:26:15.241 - Read: Total: 608, Per/Sec: 17, Written: Total: 373, Per/Sec: 12 
02-08-2003 22:28:15.244 - Read: Total: 706, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 622, Per/Sec: 2 
02-08-2003 22:28:52.928 - Hanging up the modem. 
02-08-2003 22:28:52.928 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR. 
02-08-2003 22:28:54.931 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.

And I got a couple of questions re: the setup, there are diff. things listed in the thread.

1. Should "allow others to make a private connection ... " be checked?

2. Under the "networking" tab, I hit properties on the TCP/IP, do you have the first item checked? "allow callers to access my local lan"

3. Can you tell me what the exact ip you've set?

4. Did you have to do anything on your router? Like forwarding ports for a specific IP?

thanks


----------



## pastrami

bump!


----------



## rje

I've seen post saying this will work and ones saying it won't so does the Linksys USB200M USB 2.0 Ethernet adapter work?

He got it to work... How?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=995913#post995913

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## rje

Nevermind.... blended two posts together...


----------



## Elvite

> _Originally posted by ccflyer _
> *I'm stumped -
> Today I got a Linksys USB 2.0 10/100 Network Adapter (Model USB200M) from Amazon. <SNIP>call failed??? What am I missing???? *


The USB200M currently will not work with TiVo and likely will not for a long long time as TiVo currently has no plans to support USB 2.0 adapters any time soon. There are many posts already stating that the USB200M specifically doesn't work. Here's one, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=1018087&highlight=usb200m

I tried the USB200M too, with no luck. However, the USB100M works great.


----------



## dredding

I think I get all this, I'm planning to get a Lynksys router (that can handle wireless too) then get a cable with USB on one end and RJ45 on the other to connect TiVo to the router (which has DHCP). Do I need to confirm that the USB drivers will handle the particular model router I plan to get? 

I plug in the cable to the router and change the dial out setting and it works, right?


----------



## usafa92

Um, can someone point me to a working link to Otto's FAQ on getting my serial cable to work. I'm running WinXP Pro and have a Series 2


----------



## lsinger12

The page is no longer available. I have Series 2 and just running XP Home edition. Please help


----------



## jrgutknecht

Dredding,

You don't quite have the details right. 

You need to get a USB Ethernet adaptor (there is a huge list, but I recommend the Linksys USB100TX) The USB cable goes from the TIVO to the USB adaptor. Then a standard network cable (with RJ45 on both ends) goes from the USB adaptor to your network router/hub/switch. 

You only need to make sure TIVO supports the USB adaptor. It doesn't care what kind of router you have. As long as the router does DHCP, which all of the ones available now do. 

Summary:

TIVO --> USB cable --> USB Adaptor --> Cat5 network cable --> Router --> Internet.

After you have it wired up change your dialing to ,#401 and you should be ready to go. You'll have to reboot TIVO for it to see the connection. It might require two reboots.


----------



## garfieldboy

Can anyone point me to a copy of Otto's FAQ on getting Windows to allow TiVo to connect via the serial port to the PC and through a broadband connection please?

The original is no longer available!!

I have recently re-installed everything on my PC but can't get TiVo to connect 

Any help appreciated.

Kind regards,
Steve


----------



## trhorton

I have a SMC (vs LinkSys) usb/ethernet connector. Problem??

My home network is Win/XP home - 5 "clients" and Win/XP Pro for the "server".

The"clients" and the "server" all connect to a LinkSys 12 port switch. The "server" has 2 nic's and the second connects to the DSL router (SpeedStream 5660).

I've hooked up a pc to the port (thru the server and out to the web) where the TIVO box would attached -- to the web with no problems.

DHCP and DNS are enabled on the DSL modem. (DHCP settings apprear to be defaults.)

TIVO software is V3.2-01....

Any thoughts ... (I hope).

Thanks,
Tom Horton


----------



## garfieldboy

Found it at last!!!

For everyone who is looking for Otto's "how to"... here it is

http://www.lan.com/otto/tivo3xp/

Kind regards,
Steve


----------



## lsinger12

First let me thank all those that assisted me. I first tried the Poweline Adapters and couldn't make them work ( wouldn't read each other). Took them back and ran CAT5 cable connected to Linksys router and USB100M. Re-booted Tivo one time and it works like a charm. Took only seconds to make contact and update data.

Again Thanks to all.

lsinger12


----------



## networker

I had a problem with the ethernet interface not getting through until I noticed my wife had shut the Cable Modem down during the night. The IP address was gone. Once I rebooted the TIVO the box found the DNS and everything worked fine


----------



## trhorton

To those who have been following my problem. A key step is to UNPLUG the TIVO after the ethernet cabling is complete.

Appreciate the clues...

Tom Horton


----------



## mhammond1

I have the AT&T Series 2 Tivo, Version 3+ of the software, and purchased the Linksys Wireless USB, version 2.6, as recommended by the website. The link light on the USB is on, but I am not seeing an IP Address in the DHCP clients table on the Linksys wireless router. Does the SSID on the router need to be something so the Tivo can find it? I saw someone say something about the top or bottom USB slot (don't know why that would make a diff). I've rebooted the Tivo many times. I've powered it off. I even had the power company come out and verify the 110 line powering the Tivo was still at 60hz. Ok, that last one is a lie. Some also said that the wireless USB isn't supported until Tivo version 4. Any ideas on that one?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dcstager

This may be a dumb question... Just got a Turbonet ethernet card for my Tivo... Okay, you put ,#401 as a prefix -- do you have to delete or keep the telephone number setting or should the entire dialing prefix consist of just the ,#401?


----------



## brbubba

> _Originally posted by mhammond1 _
> *I have the AT&T Series 2 Tivo, Version 3+ of the software, and purchased the Linksys Wireless USB, version 2.6, as recommended by the website. The link light on the USB is on, but I am not seeing an IP Address in the DHCP clients table on the Linksys wireless router. Does the SSID on the router need to be something so the Tivo can find it? I saw someone say something about the top or bottom USB slot (don't know why that would make a diff). I've rebooted the Tivo many times. I've powered it off. I even had the power company come out and verify the 110 line powering the Tivo was still at 60hz. Ok, that last one is a lie. Some also said that the wireless USB isn't supported until Tivo version 4. Any ideas on that one?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. *


I think you jumped the gun on this one. As far as I know wireless isn't yet supported, unless you use the wireless bridge. If you think about it, it makes sense that you can't use wireless until they have software support. You would need to be able to enter in your Tivo the SSID of the router, possibly the channel, and definitely the encryption info.


----------



## mhammond1

I would agree wih the SSID, Encryption, channel and all that good stuff. But, if that's the case, why are they saying that the Linksys Wireless USB is their recommended peice of hardware for wireless usb?

http://store.tivo.com/Detail.bok/bc...?&category=Accessories&start=1&total=17&no=91

I get more and more confused.

-Michael


----------



## mdscott

There are a number of entries in this thread pointing out the incompatibility of the wireless usb adapters with 3.x software. The availability (and recommendation) in the store seems to point to use with 4.0. It may be a matter of waiting. You might want to look at the network setup material on this and the linked pages.

mds


----------



## Polarorbit

My cable modem has a USB port on it in addition to an RJ45. Can I just hook my Tivo up through the USB port on the modem using a USB cable? I've had two PCs hooked up to the modem at one time with no problems.


----------



## morac

> _Originally posted by Polarorbit _
> *My cable modem has a USB port on it in addition to an RJ45. Can I just hook my Tivo up through the USB port on the modem using a USB cable? I've had two PCs hooked up to the modem at one time with no problems. *


 I highly doubt TiVo installed drivers for USB cable modems. I'm not sure if they even make linux drivers for the USB port on cable modems.

I'm curious as to how often the TiVo attempts to grab an IP address via DHCP. It seems to do it once and then just use that address until the TiVo reboots since if I restart my router (which clears the DHCP table) TiVo will continue to use its old IP address. Maybe it will request a new one when its do to expire, but I can't test that.

Hopefully 4.0 will allow a more hands-on approach to setting up IP addresses and such.

Even my PS2 allows me to assign static addresses.


----------



## Polarorbit

Thanks for the info. I tried it anyway and was unsuccessful.

So, why didn't they install RJ45 ports instead of USB? Most likely no cost difference. I'm a big TiVo fan, but that was pretty stupid and forces us customers into a kludge.


----------



## MJedi

I currently use the 3Com USB adapter from TigerDirect. I'm wondering if the 4.0 Tivo software will still have the drivers for this adapter. Thanks.


----------



## Polarorbit

My 3COM USB adapter works just fine with 4.0


----------



## schwachs

[edit - moved to other post... this thread ]


----------



## n1976jmk

few questions

1- which unit can i purchase that i will not have to use a phone to download everything(would like an 80 hour unit)the svr 3000 or series 2???

2- MY SPECS i currently have a cable modem along with a linksys befsr81(i think) it is a 8 port router switch, also a 10 mps netgear 4 port switch in the room where i would like to hook up to the tivo 

3- i think i will need to buy a usb to ethernet(rj45 end) adapter. which model ones can i buy to be compatible?? so i can plug into my switch

4- if i buy one now it will come with the high enough version software(3.0 i think i read??) so i can start setup right away with ethernet(no PHONE LINE) 

5- is tivo officially allowing this now(etherenet downloads)???

6- is ver 4.0 software out now and is that offically supporting etherenet downloading???


----------



## Polarorbit

Any Series 2 can be switched to use the Internet right away by inputing the right dialing prefix. I did this with my new Series 2 and it did the 4.0 download using the Internet/Ethernet. Once you are to Verion 4.0 there is an option in the menu for Internet, so you do not have to use the prefix dialing kludge any more.

Verion 4.0 is out and Ethernet/Internet is supported and encouraged by Tivo officially.

Your routers are fine, all you should have to do is plug it in. You will need the USB to Ethernet dongle. Tivo web site has recommended dongles. Prefix kludge is listed several places, but I forget what it is exactly.


----------



## azitnay

> _Originally posted by Polarorbit _
> *Prefix kludge is listed several places, but I forget what it is exactly. *


,#401

Drew


----------



## antalo

I am having the same problem most folks have, but sofar no solution.
I have a Linksys wireless setup with 3 PCs and sofar 2 old TIVOs. My new S2 wont work with the adapter. I got an e-mail newsletter from TIVO, in which they say the Linksys WUsb11 v2.6 works. I read everything, but they don't say how to make it work, or how to set it up. I have this TIVO now for several months and it did not update the software to 4.0, It has 3.2. I have the ,#401 in the prefix, but it fails to make a connection. The Power light is on on the adapter, but the signal light is not blinking. The adater works fine with a PC. 
Any help is appreciated. I unlugged the TIVO with the adapter plugged in, but no good. I tried both USB connections.
Antalo

PS. The dialup modem works fine. It calls in gets updates, but no software update.


----------



## azitnay

Wireless won't work on 3.2. You'll need to get the 4.0 update before configuring it.

Drew


----------



## antalo

How do I get the 4.0 update ? I have this succer for at least 4 months, and it makes it's daily call using the phone line.
Antalo


----------



## azitnay

The fastest way is to buy HMO . Otherwise, you'll have to wait your turn.

Drew


----------



## antalo

What is HMO ? I do have a lifetime subscibtion for this TIVO.
Antalo


----------



## azitnay

It's the new Home Media Option. I won't go into details here, do a search or go to tivo.com to find out more.

And yes, it is something you have to buy in addition to lifetime.

Drew


----------



## fastsnoopy

Hi All,

I recently bought a Tivo (80 hours version). It is running V3.2.0-01-2-240.

I bought a Linksys USB wireless adapter from the Tivo Store. It worked fine on my wireless network when connected to my laptop. When I connect it to Tivo the adapter link light never lights or even flickers.

I've tried the procedures, but still can't get it to work.

The fisr time I connected it, my Tivo was up and running, then I did a software reset. Could it be that because Tivo wasn't powered off it left the driver database in a funny state (like Windows does)?

Did Tivo remove the Ethernet drivers in this version?

Tivo support told me that I need to buy the Home Networking service.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## mdscott

> _Originally posted by fastsnoopy _
> *Hi All,
> 
> I recently bought a Tivo (80 hours version). It is running V3.2.0-01-2-240.
> 
> I bought a Linksys USB wireless adapter from the Tivo Store. It worked fine on my wireless network when connected to my laptop. When I connect it to Tivo the adapter link light never lights or even flickers.
> 
> *


Until you get updated to v 4.0 of the TiVo software your wireless USB connector will not work. 3.2 has (un)support for wired Broadband but nothing for wireless. You DO NOT need to sign up for HMO in order to get 4.0 or use wireless Broadband -- it just should accelerate delivery of 4.0 to your DVR. But 4.0 will come in due course even without HMO.

mds


----------



## BOARshevik

Has anybody managed to get the PPP over serial to work with a DirecTiVo series 1? Are there any different instructions for it?

I set it up just like the instructions say I should, but the computer never seems to open a connection.

The modem log lists a bunch of "unrecognized commands"

I tried testing it by opening Hyperterminal and seeing the output, which was all a bunch of gibberish as I understand it should be. Is there anything I should look for to be sure it's right or wrong? I've even slowed it all down to 9600 to see if that would work.

This TiVo is unmodified except for hard drive upgrade.


----------



## MikeTancredi

/gleffler - read your detailed post - thanks - I hate to ask a dumb question but I'm not familiar with all the terminology - I fried my modem by failing to put a filter on a newly installed DSL line. Does your protocol allow me to use my PC with Windows XP and DSL to make the daily call? Do I need a different modem that allows me to call at lower speed? (I had read that on a different string that has since been lost). Appreciate any clarification you can provide in layman's terms. Apologies if this has already been answered or explained somewhere - I couldn't find exact situation described. 

Thanks,
Mike

P.S. I'm running 3.0 on an SVR-2000.


----------



## jpnewbold

I'm stressing out here, 3.0.1 I think I'm running, Win XP.

Trying to do a straight serial connection. Am I missing something huge? Tivo->null modem->serial port. It accomplishes the test call but hangs on connecting the daily call. When I'm looking at the incoming user icon in the tray, it looks like it's not receiving. I installed WinRoute but, not sure if it's helping.

I'm just not sure where to go from now. WinRoute has increased the amount of received/sent data but I'm just lost. I also shut down my phone line because the test call worked, and now only have 4 days of program guide left. Thanks for the help!


----------



## eXcelon

Hi, After loosing my internal modem twice. I was glad to see there was hope by using the supplied serial cable and my cable modem equipped laptop running XP to get the daily updates. After following the instructions you've given, I can't get it to work at all. I have a Sony SVR-2000 with version 3.0-01-1-010. I don't have a Linux box. I'm using XP. I can't seem to get the Tivo to connect to my laptop. I've tested my serial port with another external modem and I've also tested the Tivo by hooking up the same external modem directly to the Tivo serial cable. I just can't get them to talk together. After reading through many threads I've been seeing references to adding a ~ to the mdmhayes.ini file. I can't find any more info on this. It sounds like this might solve my problem. I've seen a link to Otto's page, but it's dead. Other than that I've tried everything else. Manually assigning and IP instead of DHCP, adjusting the baud rates of the port, rebooting, checking my firewall, etc... Nothing.

Thanks


----------



## eXcelon

> _Originally posted by DOT NOT _
> *Can any one give me some advice.
> 
> I hooked a null modem cable 55 feet from tivo and connected it to com1.
> I saw telnet traffic with the USER REQUEST message on my computer.
> I configuerd the mdmhayes.inf file with the additional two lines.
> I created a network connection for remote usage.
> I saw NONAUTHENICATED user connect and send/ receive 400/500 bytes
> Then tivo says services failed to connect (during test connection).
> 
> I assume this hack does not require access to the internal TIVO Box
> Any advice ?
> 
> *


What two lines need to be added to the mdmhayes.inf file? I can't find it anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## BrandonSi

Step 1: Setting up the Null Modem driver on Windows XP
First, find the file: c:\windows\inf\mdmhayes.inf and open it with notepad.

Search for this section:


Code:


[M2700Reg] ; Null-Modem
HKR, Init, 1,, "None"
HKR, Init, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Monitor, 1,, "None"
HKR, Answer, 1,, "CLIENTSERVER"
HKR, Answer, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Settings, DialPrefix,, "CLIENT"
HKR,, Properties, 1, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 30,00,00,00, 00,c2,01,00, 00,c2,01,00
HKR, Responses, "CLIENT",       1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>CLIENT",  1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "CLIENTSERVER", 1, 02, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Client side - the server has acknowledged and the connection is completed

Modify it to this:

[M2700Reg] ; Null-Modem
HKR, Init, 1,, "None"
HKR, Init, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Monitor, 1,, "None"
HKR, Answer, 1,, "CLIENTSERVER"
HKR, Answer, 2,, "NoResponse"
HKR, Settings, DialPrefix,, "CLIENT"
HKR,, Properties, 1, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 00,00,00,00, 30,00,00,00, 00,c2,01,00, 00,c2,01,00
HKR, Responses, "CLIENT",       1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>CLIENT",  1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "~",  1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>~",  1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "CLIENTSERVER", 1, 02, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Client side - the server has acknowledged and the connection is completed

If you don't see the difference, what has been done is to add these two lines:

HKR, Responses, "~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection
HKR, Responses, "<h00>~", 1, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00,00,00,00 ; Server side - the client is requesting a connection

After you save this inf file, delete the corresponding pnf file (c:\windows\inf\mdmhayes.pnf), and reboot XP.

Also, make sure your com port is set to 115,200 and not just your modem. It's under control panel/ports.


----------



## mcChicago

I have a problem similar to tlw1981. I have my TiVo connected to my Linksys router via a patch cable. DHCP is enabled. I was once able to connect and download the program guide. I did this once a week. At some point when I reconnected the cable from the router to the Tivo, it tried to connect, but gave me the error: "Failed. Service unavailable."

All appropriate lights on the router indicate the connection is good. Set up includes ",#401" for the dialing option. The TiVo "completes" preparing and dialing... and then gives the "Failed. Service unavailable" message.

Any ideas or suggestions on how to fix this problem?


----------



## eXcelon

Thanks. All I needed was the lines to add to the .inf file. Once I did that everything worked fine.

Thanks again.


----------



## rickr

I just got my TurboNet today. Wired it all up -- tested with my laptop and cables were fine. 
Then installed card, set Tivo to use ",#401" and waited anxiously -- got "Service Unavailable".

Did some checking...device is definately getting an IP address...I can ping it fine. 

Went to my Firewall and allowed ALL traffic to the Tivo's IP address just in case. Still no love.

Guess I'll need to tear this thing open, install the telnet and web interfaces so I can debug better...


----------



## horwitz

> _Originally posted by rickr _
> *I just got my TurboNet today. Wired it all up -- tested with my laptop and cables were fine.
> Then installed card, set Tivo to use ",#401" and waited anxiously -- got "Service Unavailable".
> 
> Did some checking...device is definately getting an IP address...I can ping it fine.
> 
> Went to my Firewall and allowed ALL traffic to the Tivo's IP address just in case. Still no love.
> 
> Guess I'll need to tear this thing open, install the telnet and web interfaces so I can debug better... *


I would also love to hear suggestions on fixing this problem. I'm having possibly related troubles.


----------



## rickr

I managed last night to download the various phone numbers using the Turbonet card (under phone settings, number to call). Worked first try. 

So this is close to working...

I'd suggest others try the same and see results. 

Again -- under phone settings, simply change the number you dial...it does a "Prepare/Dialing/Connecting/Downloading/Disconnecting" every time...over Ethernet! Of course, you won't dial the number...but it does download the data via the Ethernet interface which should confirm whether this thing is actually doing anything...


----------



## sr00t

I was getting a negotiation failed message on step 3, a reboot fixed this.

w00t! loving the tivo hacking.


----------



## daufdi

Does somebody know the current location of the Otto Serial -->XP3 Faq, or can you send me a copy [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## farfromuman

My TiVo will not connect via serial I get "Failed. Service unavailable." This has worked for months. It makes a call to the PC(XP PRO), gets an IP from the router sends ~18kb and receives ~4kb but then it hangs for a while and finally comes back with "Failed. Service unavailable." There are no errors on the incoming connection, I can post logs if someone would like to help. 
Thanks


----------



## impulse

ok, so, i have a 212 with 149 hrs with a tivonet in it. it's running 3.0.1xxx something. i have ,#401 set. the test calls work fine. i have it going to my linksys "router" that does dhcp. it gets an ip. as i said, the test calls work fine. so, i'm redoing guided setup or whatever it's called, and i can do a test call fine, then have it login and dl what it needs the first time, then run indexing, etc. however, once i get to where i need to make the program data d/l, it connects, then takes a LONG ass time to fail out, and says "Downloading: Failed. Call interrupted." I've retried it like 10 times, going crazy here! anyway, i used to be on here back in the earlier tivo days, haven't been around in a bit lost my old account, anyway, i am not a newbie, have setup tivonet on older software, run telnetd, am a unix junkie, etc. basically not a complete newb is the point. going nuts!! any ideas? btw, the other 15 machines behind the linksys "router" get their ips fine, and i've tried with and without port forwarding 1-65535 set for the tivo's ip, so...? any ideas oh tivo gurus, oh please?

impulse


----------



## horwitz

> _Originally posted by impulse _
> *ok, so, i have a 212 with 149 hrs with a tivonet in it. it's running 3.0.1xxx something. i have ,#401 set. the test calls work fine. i have it going to my linksys "router" that does dhcp. it gets an ip. as i said, the test calls work fine. so, i'm redoing guided setup or whatever it's called, and i can do a test call fine, then have it login and dl what it needs the first time, then run indexing, etc. however, once i get to where i need to make the program data d/l, it connects, then takes a LONG ass time to fail out, and says "Downloading: Failed. Call interrupted." I've retried it like 10 times, going crazy here! anyway, i used to be on here back in the earlier tivo days, haven't been around in a bit lost my old account, anyway, i am not a newbie, have setup tivonet on older software, run telnetd, am a unix junkie, etc. basically not a complete newb is the point. going nuts!! any ideas? btw, the other 15 machines behind the linksys "router" get their ips fine, and i've tried with and without port forwarding 1-65535 set for the tivo's ip, so...? any ideas oh tivo gurus, oh please?
> 
> impulse *


I just started getting that yesterday (it was working until then). I'd love to know what the hell is goin' on.


----------



## impulse

> _Originally posted by horwitz _
> *I just started getting that yesterday (it was working until then). I'd love to know what the hell is goin' on. *


well, if you figure anything out, please let me know. i'm going f'ing nuts. i finally get the tivo re-registered and apparently i pull it out the day it decides re-do this old problem from 2002. wtf? uh!!

this sucks. i was SO ready to have my tivo back. have no landline, so... would have to go to my parents or something to dl program data otherwise, which i really don't want to do. please help! oh tivo gurus, please help!

impulse


----------



## horwitz

> _Originally posted by impulse _
> *well, if you figure anything out, please let me know. i'm going f'ing nuts. i finally get the tivo re-registered and apparently i pull it out the day it decides re-do this old problem from 2002. wtf? uh!!
> 
> this sucks. i was SO ready to have my tivo back. have no landline, so... would have to go to my parents or something to dl program data otherwise, which i really don't want to do. please help! oh tivo gurus, please help!
> 
> impulse *


No news, but I feel your pain: my modem doesn't work. I just went through hell and back (with lots of help from folks on this forum) to get Ethernet dialing working.


----------



## littlelibo

I know I am supposed to do this:

Step 1: Setting up the Null Modem driver on Windows XP
First, find the file: c:\windows\inf\mdmhayes.inf and open it with notepad.

But I cannot find this file on my laptop. I just upgraded from Win 98SE to XP last night so that I could use it for daily calls. When I go to the WINDOWS folder there is no "inf" folder, let alone the file itself. I did a search for the filename as well and came up empty.

What's wrong?


----------



## littlelibo

ok found it... my options were set to hide files and folders...

Now i'm set up...


----------



## jexton80

PPP not working seem that the null modem driver for xp isnt working or something here is the modem log
01-28-2004 01:34:59.497 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:34:59.497 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:34:59.497 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:34:59.497 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:34:59.497 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:34:59.497 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.471 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.481 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.491 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.501 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.501 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.501 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.501 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.501 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.501 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.501 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.501 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.501 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.501 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:02.501 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:02.501 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:06.517 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Recv: <00>
01-28-2004 01:35:07.519 - Interpreted response: Connect
01-28-2004 01:35:24.182 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-28-2004 01:35:24.182 - Initializing modem.
01-28-2004 01:35:24.182 - DSR is low while initializing the modem. Verify modem is turned on.
01-28-2004 01:35:24.182 - CTS is low while initializing modem.
01-28-2004 01:35:24.192 - Send: <cr><cr>
01-28-2004 01:35:24.192 - Waiting for a call.
01-28-2004 01:35:24.313 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-28-2004 01:35:24.313 - Initializing modem.
01-28-2004 01:35:24.313 - DSR is low while initializing the modem. Verify modem is turned on.
01-28-2004 01:35:24.313 - CTS is low while initializing modem.
01-28-2004 01:35:24.323 - Send: <cr><cr>
01-28-2004 01:35:24.323 - Waiting for a call.
01-28-2004 01:36:14.004 - Passthrough On
01-28-2004 01:36:24.019 - Passthrough Off
01-28-2004 01:36:24.019 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-28-2004 01:36:24.019 - Initializing modem.
01-28-2004 01:36:24.019 - DSR is low while initializing the modem. Verify modem is turned on.
01-28-2004 01:36:24.019 - CTS is low while initializing modem.
01-28-2004 01:36:24.029 - Send: <cr><cr>
01-28-2004 01:36:24.029 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## BallTongue

Hi i have a big problem. I just purchased a tivo and i am using PPP over serial. I have followed the directions carefully.{which i might add are very nice.}But i get stuck during the setup of the advanced connection. After i Select "Do not allow Virtual Private Connections" and hit the next button i get an error "An internal error has occurred: The local user database hadle is corrupt" and i can't see any users to enable them. So i decided not to bother with it. Then when i get to the setup call it dials but when i trys to connect i get "Failed. Service not answering". I also don't get a notification telling me that the tivo is connecting to the internet. I have ZoneAlarmPro 
ver. 4.5.538.001. I don't know what to do i know its not the serial cable setup cause if it was it wouldn't call. Maybe, maybe not; i don't know. I would appreciate it if someone would help me. 

Thanks


----------



## MattB

i just got a DirecTivo, Samsung. Ver. 3 i think. 
I hooked up a Linksys USB to Ethernet adaptor a Cat5 cable runs from it to my router. I'm not shure what i am supposed to do now, i tried to dial the ,#401, i am going to try again with the spaces just to make shure. I can't opean my tivo box soley on the fact that my father won't let me . I got a day to get this thing working so i need some help asap.


----------



## ksanders

Got my TurboNet installed on my Hughes DirecTivo unit tonight... finally. I got everything installed acording to Steve Jenkins' instructions, but whenever I hooked up my drives and plugged in the power, the drives would not power up. I finally realized that although the TurboNet card appeared to be on the card slot all the way, it actually was being held off slight on the bottom. I got some pliers and straightened out one of the motherboard holdes next to the card slot so I could slightly raise the motherboard. Everything is working now.

One weird thing that I saw when I first tried my daily call was that it immediately failed and said "Busy calling DIRECTV". I waited a few minutes and the call went through. I was just curious about the busy message since it is now going over the internet.


----------



## nckd

I'm having trouble setting up my tivo to do ppp over serial. I have a version 1 sony tivo running 3.0. I have the serial line connected to a null modem adapter connected to another serial line connected to my computer. I've followed the ppp over serial instructions to set up windows XP and the dial prefix. Still, I get a connection failed when I test my call. I checked the connection using hyperterminal, and there's definitely something coming over it -- I see a bunch of gibberish and a couple of User Requests. Any tips? I may be doing something simple wrong. I'm a little frazzled by moving and I no longer have a landline to use to run guided setup, so my tivo isn't going to work until I get this working.

By now, I'm definitely getting a connection to my computer -- about 250 incoming and 450 outgoing. However, I still get a failed - service not answering message. I have a single computer connected to a RCA cable modem, if that helps, and I have tried setting it to connect to a lan and not, and giving it an assigned ip... Do I need to setup something like WinGate on my computer? Is there a more appropriate place to ask this question?


----------



## Shinehead

OK I have read so many posts that my head is starting to spin. PLEASE can someone help? I installed my "9th Tee" TurboNet card into my stand alone Sony SVR-2000 Tivo (sucessfully I think) yesterday using the steve jenkins install guide. I made it to step 2.16 where I got to the shell prompt "bash-2.02#" from Windows XP. I am now stuck at step 3. I entered in the dialing prefix of ,#401 and cleared out the prefix I had in of *70 for call waiting as well as disabled the dial tone and phone in use options. When I attempt to test my new setting it erros on test #3 (connecting). The message says: Failed. Service Unavailable. From what I see in the forum it seems that ALOT of people have seen this error but I did not find any solutions that seemed like they may work for me. Here are my specs:

TIVO: Sony SVR-2000 with 9th Tee TurboNet Installed
Computer OS: Windows XP Professional
Router: Linksys Cable/DSL Router with 8-port Switch (Model BEFSR81)
Internet Provider: Direcway (satellite internet)

Any help is MUCH appreciated!!!

-Mike

---also, I am currently running a small home network of 4 computers through this router and I can see them all in "My Network Places". Once I get my TIVO set-up correctly will I be able to see this added to that network list?


----------



## jmchain

I'm trying to use ppp over a serial cable, using the ,#257 dialing prefix, and I can't get this damn thing to work, I can see the correct things in hyperterminal, but here are the results from the modem log... it connects, but doesn't seem to pass any info anywhere. Anyone have any ideas? please help me out. I'd really love to use my tivo again and I moved and don't have a land line. If no one can actually help me, can someone post a modem log from a setup that does work, so I can see what is supposed to happen? (Open Control Panel, click on phone and modems, click on modems, right click on "communication cable between 2 computers", click on view log...)

Thanks!

10-20-2004 21:29:23.515 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
10-20-2004 21:29:23.515 - Initializing modem.
10-20-2004 21:29:23.515 - Waiting for a call.
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Recv: ~
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Recv: }
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Recv: }
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Recv: &} } } 
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Recv: }
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Recv: }%}&} 
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Recv: }
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Recv: w<8f>}'}"
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Recv: }
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Recv: (}"V(~
10-20-2004 21:32:54.109 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:57.109 - Recv: ~
10-20-2004 21:32:57.109 - Interpreted response: Ring
10-20-2004 21:32:57.109 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
10-20-2004 21:32:57.109 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:57.109 - Recv: }
10-20-2004 21:32:57.109 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:57.109 - Recv: !} }4}"
10-20-2004 21:32:57.109 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:57.109 - Answering the call.
10-20-2004 21:32:57.109 - Recv: }
10-20-2004 21:32:57.109 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:57.109 - Recv: &} } } 
10-20-2004 21:32:57.109 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:57.109 - Recv: }
10-20-2004 21:32:57.109 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:57.109 - Recv: }%}&} 
10-20-2004 21:32:57.109 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:57.125 - Recv: }
10-20-2004 21:32:57.125 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:57.125 - Recv: w<8f>}'}"
10-20-2004 21:32:57.125 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:57.125 - Recv: }
10-20-2004 21:32:57.125 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:57.125 - Recv: (}"V(~
10-20-2004 21:32:57.125 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:32:57.125 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
10-20-2004 21:32:57.125 - Connection established at 57600bps.
10-20-2004 21:32:57.125 - Error-control off or unknown.
10-20-2004 21:32:57.125 - Data compression off or unknown.
10-20-2004 21:33:27.125 - Read: Total: 528, Per/Sec: 14, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
10-20-2004 21:33:30.140 - Hanging up the modem.
10-20-2004 21:33:30.140 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
10-20-2004 21:33:32.140 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
10-20-2004 21:33:32.140 - Recv: <e0><e0><e0><00><e0><e0><e0><00><e0><e0><e0><00><e0><00><e0><00><e0><e0><e0><00><00><e0><e0><e0><00>
10-20-2004 21:33:32.140 - Unknown Response
10-20-2004 21:33:32.140 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
10-20-2004 21:33:32.140 - Initializing modem.
10-20-2004 21:33:32.140 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## deichkorn

Hi, lot's of people talk about using ,#401 to perform the initial setup on a Tivo S2. I've read that there were problems with the Linksys model so I exchanged it for Belkin's model which someone in these posts did report good luck with.

Here's my question - I have the belkin usb ethernet adapter plugged into my d-link router. The d-link router runs to my cable modem. I am able to see the tivo show up in the dhcp logs and can identify it's ip address. I've put that IP address into the DMZ to ensure the firewall isn't blocking anything. (I've also connected the tivo directly to the cable modem, rebooted everything and still no luck)

I put the ",#401" prefix (minus the quotes of course) and I am not able to get the tivo to work with ethernet - connection failed every time.

I'd appreciate any advise that might be available. Otherwise, I'm going to have to lug this thing into my office and perform the setup there and hope that it downloads v4 so I can bring it back home to use ongoing without a phone line.

Thanks!!


----------



## sda3

I have had my Dirrctv DSR704 for about 4 months. I was successfull making its update calls over vonage for about 3 months. But for the last month it has not been able to complete a call. I was pretty frustrated, so I decided to check out Serial PPP. I went to Radio Shack and bought the $6 worth of parts I needed to make the null modem cable from the diagram on tivohelp. Put it all together and it works great. I don't know why I didn't just do it in the first place, but I still don't understand how it actually connects to tivo.


----------



## ashu

> _Originally posted by deichkorn _
> *Hi, lot's of people talk about using ,#401 to perform the initial setup on a Tivo S2. ... I'd appreciate any advise that might be available! *


Hmm - seems you might have one of the TiVos, that, under odd circumstances, absolutely refuse to complete (Initial) Guided Setup using ,#401. I had the issue with a Black 40 and a Blakc 140, a Silver 40 and A Toshiba SD-H400. Irritating.

Of course, the Silvers and the Toshiba were happy to pick up with internet setup to do the LARGE OS/software update download, after the initial 10-15 minute calls (2 of 'em, one quickie to an 800 number, the next to available local numbers just downloaded). Basically once the menu system came up, they were all able to allow network setup with wired/wireless adapters. The black one had to also mkae the long (2+ hour) download phone call 

YMMV, but you may just have to bite the bullet and use a phone line.

FYI, I tried teh Belkin F5D5050, the Linkssy USB200M and the D-Link DWL-122 (wireless). And on the flip side of the coin, recent buyers have been lucky enough to never need a phone line, ever! Ugh!


----------



## robcio

jmchain:

I had the same problem as you. If you look at your log these entries are incorrect:
10-20-2004 21:29:23.515 - 57600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2

To correct them just go to: Control Panel > Phone and Modem Options > Modems > Properties
Then in the new window: Advanced > Change Defult Preferences > General, in this tab change Flow Control to NONE.

Afterwards the log should look like this:

11-13-2004 21:08:21.856 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1


----------



## chadfetter

Ok, I am running Tivo Series 1 with ver: 3.0xxxxx. I have installed the modem on my XP laptop connected via the serial cable, and when I try to run a test call using prefex ,#296 I get a message after trying to Connect saying "Failed. Service not answering" Below you will find the log from my modem. Any suggestions?

11-22-2004 18:57:14.056 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
11-22-2004 18:57:14.056 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
11-22-2004 18:57:14.056 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
11-22-2004 18:57:14.056 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
11-22-2004 18:57:14.207 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
11-22-2004 18:57:14.207 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
11-22-2004 18:57:14.247 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
11-22-2004 18:57:14.247 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
11-22-2004 18:57:14.247 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
11-22-2004 18:57:14.247 - Modem inf section: M2700
11-22-2004 18:57:14.247 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
11-22-2004 18:57:14.257 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
11-22-2004 18:57:14.257 - Initializing modem.
11-22-2004 18:57:14.257 - Waiting for a call.
11-22-2004 18:58:06.672 - Passthrough On
11-22-2004 18:58:08.775 - Passthrough Off
11-22-2004 18:58:08.775 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
11-22-2004 18:58:08.775 - Initializing modem.
11-22-2004 18:58:08.775 - Waiting for a call.
11-22-2004 18:58:22.875 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
11-22-2004 18:58:22.875 - Initializing modem.
11-22-2004 18:58:22.895 - Waiting for a call.
11-22-2004 18:58:23.096 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
11-22-2004 18:58:23.096 - Initializing modem.
11-22-2004 18:58:23.096 - Waiting for a call.
11-22-2004 19:03:50.156 - Recv: ~
11-22-2004 19:03:50.156 - Interpreted response: Ring
11-22-2004 19:03:50.156 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
11-22-2004 19:03:50.156 - Unknown Response
11-22-2004 19:03:50.166 - Recv: }
11-22-2004 19:03:50.166 - Unknown Response
11-22-2004 19:03:50.166 - Recv: !} }4}"
11-22-2004 19:03:50.166 - Unknown Response
11-22-2004 19:03:50.176 - Recv: }
11-22-2004 19:03:50.176 - Unknown Response
11-22-2004 19:03:50.176 - Recv: &} } } 
11-22-2004 19:03:50.176 - Unknown Response
11-22-2004 19:03:50.186 - Recv: }
11-22-2004 19:03:50.186 - Unknown Response
11-22-2004 19:03:50.186 - Recv: }%}&} 
11-22-2004 19:03:50.186 - Unknown Response
11-22-2004 19:03:50.196 - Recv: }
11-22-2004 19:03:50.196 - Unknown Response
11-22-2004 19:03:50.196 - Recv: ]<7f>}'}"
11-22-2004 19:03:50.196 - Unknown Response
11-22-2004 19:03:50.196 - Recv: }
11-22-2004 19:03:50.196 - Unknown Response
11-22-2004 19:03:50.196 - Recv: (}"<9e>};~
11-22-2004 19:03:50.196 - Unknown Response
11-22-2004 19:03:53.160 - Recv: ~
11-22-2004 19:03:53.160 - Interpreted response: Ring
11-22-2004 19:03:53.160 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
11-22-2004 19:03:53.160 - Unknown Response
11-22-2004 19:03:53.160 - Answering the call.
11-22-2004 19:03:53.170 - Recv: }
11-22-2004 19:03:53.170 - Unknown Response
11-22-2004 19:03:53.170 - Recv: !} }4}"
11-22-2004 19:03:53.170 - Unknown Response
11-22-2004 19:03:53.170 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
11-22-2004 19:03:53.170 - Connection established at 9600bps.
11-22-2004 19:03:53.170 - Error-control off or unknown.
11-22-2004 19:03:53.170 - Data compression off or unknown.
11-22-2004 19:04:23.173 - Read: Total: 538, Per/Sec: 15, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
11-22-2004 19:04:26.288 - Hanging up the modem.
11-22-2004 19:04:26.288 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
11-22-2004 19:04:28.291 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
11-22-2004 19:04:28.291 - Recv: +++ATH<cr>
11-22-2004 19:04:28.291 - Unknown Response
11-22-2004 19:04:28.291 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
11-22-2004 19:04:28.291 - Initializing modem.
11-22-2004 19:04:28.291 - Waiting for a call.
11-22-2004 19:04:30.704 - Passthrough On
11-22-2004 19:04:32.797 - Passthrough Off
11-22-2004 19:04:32.797 - 9600,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
11-22-2004 19:04:32.797 - Initializing modem.
11-22-2004 19:04:32.797 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## Deeva_lee

I am having problems with teh Serial to computer connection.
I have the null modem attached and when it try to set the computer up to read that port as the modem, it wont let me see it.. I am at a loss. 
I am using XP home.
I have disabled my computers modem.
When i select the comp to comp selection an click next, i see no ports listed and only have the option to view ports listed, and cant select "all ports"

Not sure what to do next


----------



## cleal

As an inexpensive workaround to my Tivo's problems with VoIP, I thought I'd add the terminal commands that allowed me to use my Apple Powerbook running OS 10.4.4 to get my schedule updated on my Sony SVR-2000 via the Tivo's serial cable, a null modem adaptor, a gender changer, and a USB-serial adaptor.

The variables that have to be changed depending on your circumstances are the device name in /dev. Mine was tty.usbserial-FTCDLHLK . I also picked an unused IP in my network; 192.168.1.8.

The first command: 
$ sudo /usr/sbin/pppd /dev/tty.usbserial-FTCDLHLK 115200 \ 
noauth local passive proxyarp asyncmap 0 silent persist :192.168.1.8

The second command: 
$ sudo sysctl -w net.inet.ip.forwarding=1

I then went to the Tivo and set it up to use ,#211 as a phone prefix which resulted in a successful update on the first try.

Credit goes to snippets gleaned from many posts on the web whose URLs I'm prohibited to acknowledge by the boards anti-spam policies for new posters.

I've located a great post by Psychoderelict on this board that tells me how to bring this whole thing down. His original command to set up the process differs a bit but the commands to bring it down should work fine.

I'm quoting his post:


> To undo it all you kill the pppd process; type in the terminal:
> 
> ps -xuaw | grep pppd
> 
> to get something like
> 
> root 1594 0.0 0.0 14028 300 ?? Ss+ 3:06PM 0:00.05 /usr/sbin/p etc etc
> 
> you need the number of the process 1594. With this in hand do
> 
> sudo kill 1594
> 
> or whatever number you had.
> 
> and turn off packet forwarding:
> 
> sudo sysctl -w net.inet.ip.forwarding=0


----------



## reubenhyman

tivocards


----------



## Rosenkavalier

I thought I'd post this here, even though this thread/line of discussion is *almost* dead, in the case that someone else comes along with the same situation and might find this answer some help.

I've had a TurboNet card in my old Series 1 unit for many years now, and it's just sitting there happilly grinding away (may be about time for a new drive...but that's another story). I decided to get a new Router, as the old one I purchased quickly when I first needed a WiFi-compatable one never had all of the features I wanted (in particular, the ability to turn of the 'radio').

So I get everything set, and turn off the Linksys router and switch over to the new Buffalo router. Everything is happy on the PC side. The 'link' light on the ethernet port where I've plugged in the cable from my TiVo is lit, so I'm expecting everything to work as smoothly as it did on the PC.

Well...I lost count of the Test Calls I made (all failed). I went into the configuration pages on the Buffalo router, and switched basically everything off and on again. I hard-coded an IP address, didn't hard-code an IP address, set the time server port to directly pass to the TiVo box (based on comments in this thread, I thought I'd give it a shot) - - nothing worked.

Just to make sure I wasn't going crazy, I moved every cable back to the Linksys - - and the Test Call went through without a glitch. That really got me going. How could one router work, while the other one didn't?

After a lot of trial and error, I finally figured it out. With everything plugged into the new router, I did a System Reset on the TiVo for the first time during all of this. After it rebooted, the Test Call went through without a hitch. I even reset the router and it still worked.

As far as I can tell, the TiVo keeps the 'assigned' IP address from the DHCP server in memory (or on disk) as long as it remains powered up. So if you switch to a new router, with a new IP range (which these two didn't share), nothing you can do will cause the TiVo to recognize the new router until the TiVo is rebooted, and captures that new IP value.

Hopefully this will save someone else some headaches. Presuming this is the actual cause of the problem, of course.


----------



## xxxtonyxxx

hi
Tell me who knows where to get the software 
To link PPP over serial???
I need to run as link
bwinton.latte.ca/Palm/ppp.html 
comunication betwin Dreambox and Windows xp serial
Thanks


----------



## xxxtonyxxx

I can not find the software to connect as you say here "TiVo to make the 'call' over the serial port" first pag


----------



## whatnametochoose

I know I'm responding to a VERY OLD thread, however I am trying to recover my old Tivo Series 1 with a dead phone modem.

I have made the physical serial connection using a null modem and gender changer, and have made the dial prefix string change under Phone Connection, however it does NOT appear that any connection is being made between the TiVo and my laptop computer (the icon on the computer for the new connection does not ever show a connection, and the computer shows no activity when the TiVo attempts to connect to it. Further, I receive an error message stating "Failed. Service Not Answering.").

Any suggestions on where this may be going wrong?


----------



## classicsat

Did you set up a PPP server?


----------



## whatnametochoose

classicsat said:


> Did you set up a PPP server?


No, simply followed the provided instructions to set up the client on a computer with a serial port, and the computer is already connected to the Internet using a DHCP client connection.

Directions didn't say anithing about setting up any kind of server  Is there another step?


----------

